# Epilogo ...



## Annina123 (13 Novembre 2017)

Ciao a tutti,

sono tornata (in fretta anche!) e vi racconto come è finita la nostra storia...

Questo il post originale: http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/25269-lo-amo-e-lo-lascio-libero-e-giusto

Allora... abbiamo riflettuto molto da soli e insieme e oggi LUI - con un piccolo sprone da parte mia - ha deciso di chiudere e di tornare dalla moglie che sta riscoprendo "soprattutto grazie a me!!!" (testuali parole).

Non riusciva più a guardarsi allo specchio nè a guardare in faccia i suoi figli e nemmeno sua moglie... crede di Amarmi ma in fondo cos'è l'Amore..?

Insomma... ha preso una decisione e io la rispetto e quasi gli sono grata di averla presa, LUI, e dopo neanche troppo tempo (la nostra relazione durava da 3 mesi e mezzo). Vi dirò anche che lo rispetto ancora di più per aver preso una decisione, sono orgogliosa di lui e credo di non aver sbagliato nel valutarlo un Uomo speciale. Però non sarà mai il "mio" Uomo speciale perchè ha già accanto una donna che ha investito tutto per lui e se tra loro l'amore non è davvero finito e la situazione non è più che irreparabile, hanno il dovere, anche e soprattutto per i loro figli, di far funzionare le cose.

E io..? Io credo di Amarlo e di Amarlo abbastanza da rispettare a 360° la sua decisione.

Entrambi siamo stati importanti l'uno per l'altra e ci siamo salutati in modo molto rispettoso senza rinnegare nulla, tutto quello che c'è stato tra noi è stato importante per entrambi e non lo dimenticheremo mai.

Ci siamo dati tanto... tutto quello che potevamo, ed entrambi siamo migliorati con la vicinanza l'uno dell'altra. Ora sarà dura, per me e credo anche per lui.

E vi dirò.... se la nostra storia è servita per far sì che il loro matrimonio si sia rinvigorito e rinforzato... forse mi fa anche piacere... avrei sofferto di più sapendolo infelice con una donna che non ama e che non apprezza. So che sembra un po' "Servi della Gleba" di Elio...  ma credo davvero in quello che scrivo e il fatto di riuscire ad Amarlo abbastanza da lasciarlo completamente libero... mi dà fiducia e speranza nei confronti del futuro.

Di sicuro ora potrò concentrarmi più lucidamente sulla fine del mio matrimonio.

Ora viene il difficile... ma prima o dopo, avrei dovuto affrontare la cosa... quindi spero di trovare anche in voi la forza per superare tutto.

E ovviamente.... prima e ultimissima volta con un uomo sposato!!!!!!!!

Grazie a tutti coloro che vorranno commentare (dato che ho il cuore a pezzi, se poteste essere almeno all'inizio un po' delicati... ve ne sarei grata!


----------



## perplesso (13 Novembre 2017)

era una storia nata morta, conserva i ricordi belli e passa oltre


----------



## Annina123 (13 Novembre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> era una storia nata morta, conserva i ricordi belli e passa oltre


E' che sembrava così viva...


----------



## perplesso (13 Novembre 2017)

le apparenze ingannano


----------



## Orbis Tertius (13 Novembre 2017)

Purtroppo queste storie non vanno da nessuna parte. Lui se ne è andato perché ha capito che tu, separandoti, non eri più sullo stesso piano suo.
Fai bene a dire "mai più con uomini sposati": perdonami, ma è la prima cosa intelligente che ti sento dire (o guardo scrivere...).
Adesso devi trovare persone che sono nella tua condizione (e ce ne sono tante).
Comunque ti sono personalmente vicino perché so quanto stai soffrendo.
In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Annina123 (13 Novembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Purtroppo queste storie non vanno da nessuna parte. Lui se ne è andato perché ha capito che tu, separandoti, non eri più sullo stesso piano suo.
> Fai bene a dire "mai più con uomini sposati": perdonami, ma è la prima cosa intelligente che ti sento dire (o guardo scrivere...).
> Adesso devi trovare persone che sono nella tua condizione (e ce ne sono tante).
> Comunque ti sono personalmente vicino perché so quanto stai soffrendo.
> In bocca al lupo.



Di cose intelligenti ne ho scritte tante! 

Non credo che se ne sia andato perchè non siamo più sullo stesso piano... credo che davvero soffrisse di questo dualismo e il fatto che stessi male anche io ha rafforzato la sua idea. 
Credo anche che non cercherà più al di fuori del matrimonio.

Mi mancherà tutto di lui... eravamo il primo pensiero al mattino e l'ultimo prima di andare a letto...
Come si supera una cosa del genere in maniera equilibrata?


----------



## Nocciola (13 Novembre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Di cose intelligenti ne ho scritte tante!
> 
> Non credo che se ne sia andato perchè non siamo più sullo stesso piano... credo che davvero soffrisse di questo dualismo e il fatto che stessi male anche io ha rafforzato la sua idea.
> Credo anche che non cercherà più al di fuori del matrimonio.
> ...


Era scritto e mi spiace perchè immagino quanto puoi stare male
Ha riflettuto su cosa sia la cosa più importante per lui e ha scelto sapendo di non poter essere l'uomo che cercavi
Non so come si superi, credo che il tempo sarà un bel alleato


----------



## Orbis Tertius (13 Novembre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Di cose intelligenti ne ho scritte tante!
> 
> Non credo che se ne sia andato perchè non siamo più sullo stesso piano... credo che davvero soffrisse di questo dualismo e il fatto che stessi male anche io ha rafforzato la sua idea.
> Credo anche che non cercherà più al di fuori del matrimonio.
> ...


E chi lo sa, io ancora non l'ho superata del tutto. Non è che piango o non dormo o chissà cos'altro: ma ci penso, spesso.
E sinceramente mi manca.


----------



## Annina123 (13 Novembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> E chi lo sa, io ancora non l'ho superata del tutto. Non è che piango o non dormo o chissà cos'altro: ma ci penso, spesso.
> E sinceramente mi manca.


Dopo quanto tempo?


----------



## Nocciola (13 Novembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> E chi lo sa, io ancora non l'ho superata del tutto. Non è che piango o non dormo o chissà cos'altro: ma ci penso, spesso.
> E sinceramente mi manca.


Però la mancanza può anche diventare un ricordo non doloroso


----------



## Annina123 (13 Novembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Era scritto e mi spiace perchè immagino quanto puoi stare male
> Ha riflettuto su cosa sia la cosa più importante per lui e ha scelto sapendo di non poter essere l'uomo che cercavi
> Non so come si superi, credo che il tempo sarà un bel alleato


Mi piace come hai sintetizzato la cosa... credo che sia proprio così...
Sono nella fase in cui credo che non incontrerò mai più un Uomo come lui... ma spero che non sarà così...


----------



## Orbis Tertius (13 Novembre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Dopo quanto tempo?


Non la vedo da luglio.



Nocciola ha detto:


> Però la mancanza può anche diventare un ricordo non doloroso


Il mio non è né doloroso né piacevole. E' mancanza, è vuoto...


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Novembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Non la vedo da luglio.
> 
> 
> Il mio non è né doloroso né piacevole. E' mancanza, è vuoto...


Ahh l’ammore. Azz’ sembravi un chiavettiere e invece....


----------



## Orbis Tertius (13 Novembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ahh l’ammore. Azz’ sembravi *un chiavettiere* e invece....


chi, io? :rotfl:
però, capiscimi, un culo così quando l'avrò più tra le mani?


----------



## Annina123 (13 Novembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Non la vedo da luglio.
> 
> 
> Il mio non è né doloroso né piacevole. E' mancanza, è vuoto...


Forse il vuoto è peggio del dolore...

Non hai mai pensato di cambiare le cose? Anche perchè, mi sembra di capire, che non potrai colmare questo vuoto in futuro, se non eventualmente con un'altra storia clandestina che non porterà nuovamente a nulla...
*E il fatto di essere rimasto con tua moglie... non ti ha dato la forza di ricostruire insieme a lei? *Potrebbe essere un'opportunità... in fondo hai scelto la famiglia (più o meno scelto).

Mi interessa capire soprattutto la parte in grassetto...


----------



## patroclo (13 Novembre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> ..................
> Come si supera una cosa del genere in maniera equilibrata?


....una cosa non si supera se sono rimasti dei sospesi e qui mi sembra che tu non ne abbia. I dolori, il dispiacere, i pensieri riguardanti la fine della storia sono da mettere su una bilancia con l'altro piatto occupato da quanto questa storia ti ha dato.
Adesso mi sa che sei tu che devi capire cosa vuoi dalla vita....e se t'impegni tempo per pensarci non te ne rimarrà tanto....

[video=youtube;4lTWy_kdTo0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lTWy_kdTo0[/video]


----------



## Annina123 (13 Novembre 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> ....una cosa non si supera se sono rimasti dei sospesi e qui mi sembra che tu non ne abbia. I dolori, il dispiacere, i pensieri riguardanti la fine della storia sono da mettere su una bilancia con l'altro piatto occupato da quanto questa storia ti ha dato.
> *Adesso mi sa che sei tu che devi capire cosa vuoi dalla vita....e se t'impegni tempo per pensarci non te ne rimarrà tanto....*
> 
> [video=youtube;4lTWy_kdTo0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lTWy_kdTo0[/video]



I sospesi sono "solo" i miei sentimenti nei suoi confronti...

*Adesso mi sa che sei tu che devi capire cosa vuoi dalla vita....e se t'impegni tempo per pensarci non te ne rimarrà tanto....
*Cosa intendi? Che non devo perdere del tempo a pensare a questa storia ormai chiusa ma che devo concentrarmi sul futuro?


----------



## patroclo (13 Novembre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> I sospesi sono "solo" i miei sentimenti nei suoi confronti...
> 
> *Adesso mi sa che sei tu che devi capire cosa vuoi dalla vita....e se t'impegni tempo per pensarci non te ne rimarrà tanto....
> *Cosa intendi? Che non devo perdere del tempo a pensare a questa storia ormai chiusa ma che devo concentrarmi sul futuro?


E' inutile dire "non ci pensare" tanto non puoi impedirtelo. Se non ricordo male tu sei ancora sposata...su questo dovresti decidere come muoverti.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (13 Novembre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> *E il fatto di essere rimasto con tua moglie... non ti ha dato la forza di ricostruire insieme a lei?
> *


Durante la relazione extraconiugale, tornavo a casa e non mi sentivo a posto. Penso sia normale: se lo fai una volta e poi finisce lì, torni a casa che non hai pesi sulla coscienza. Ma se si innesca una relazione di lunga durata, il tornare a casa diventa psicologicamente sempre più difficile.
Durante la relazione ho avuto fasi di impennate sessuali anche con mia moglie: la coscienza sporca unita alla voglia ancora insoddisfatta dell'amante (perché non mi bastava mai) sono stati il motore degli ultimi buoni periodi con mia moglie (buoni, si fa per dire).
Quando è davvero finita, all'inizio ero contento e un po' più a mia moglie mi sono dedicato. Ma dopo è arrivato un rapido spegnimento del nostro rapporto, che è addirittura peggiorato.
 Probabilmente quando il tuo amante dice che tu "gli hai fatto riscoprire la moglie" probabilmente intende questo. Ma durerà poco.
Io resisto, perché non voglio più lo stress che avevo all'epoca. Ma la sto pagando cara, anche a livello fisico, col riacutizzarsi in forma particolarmente virulenta di un mio vecchio problema psicosomatico.


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Novembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> chi, io? :rotfl:
> però, capiscimi, un culo così quando l'avrò più tra le mani?


Mo’ si. Se nu’ cul’ parla bisogna rispondere. Però hai fatto intendere altro, tant’è che le crocerossine subito si sono attivate


----------



## Orbis Tertius (13 Novembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Mo’ si. Se nu’ cul’ parla bisogna rispondere. Però hai fatto intendere altro, tant’è che le crocerossine subito si sono attivate


Paisà, adesso manco mi ricordo cosa avrei fatto intendere. Ma ci sono delle fasi, immagino che sia una specie di "elaborazione del lutto" (con la differenza che lei è viva e vegeta e, chissà, magari ancora disponibile).
Mò sto nella fase del "mi manca tanto" (il culo, ovviamente).


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Novembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Paisà, adesso manco mi ricordo cosa avrei fatto intendere. Ma ci sono delle fasi, immagino che sia una specie di "elaborazione del lutto" (con la differenza che lei è viva e vegeta e, chissà, magari ancora disponibile).
> Mò sto nella fase del "mi manca tanto" (il culo, ovviamente).


È diverso da Annina che non gli manca il cazzo ma l’ammmmmmmmmore


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Novembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> E chi lo sa, io ancora non l'ho superata del tutto. Non è che piango o non dormo o chissà cos'altro: ma ci penso, spesso.
> E sinceramente mi manca.


 ma dai!!!!
Se ci si pensa troppo o si rivivono nella mente i "bei ricordi" si sta peggio.


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma dai!!!!
> Se ci si pensa troppo o si rivivono nella mente i "bei ricordi" si sta peggio.


Ma lascialo perdere che pensa solo al culo


----------



## Annina123 (13 Novembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> È diverso da Annina che non gli manca il cazzo ma l’ammmmmmmmmore


Blaise, non sentivo affatto la tua mancanza.


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Novembre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Blaise, non sentivo affatto la tua mancanza.


Ho detto amore  . Mica ti sei offesa.


----------



## Annina123 (13 Novembre 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> E' inutile dire "non ci pensare" tanto non puoi impedirtelo. Se non ricordo male tu sei ancora sposata...su questo dovresti decidere come muoverti.


Siamo all'inizio di una lunghissima separazione.... 
Se potessi avere una bacchetta magica, sistemerei tutto quello che si è rotto, ma è impossibile... la separazione però fa tanta paura... soprattutto per i bambini... e ci sono anche tanti aspetti economici e logistici di difficile soluzione...

Procediamo a piccoli passi...


----------



## Annina123 (13 Novembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Durante la relazione extraconiugale, tornavo a casa e non mi sentivo a posto. Penso sia normale: se lo fai una volta e poi finisce lì, torni a casa che non hai pesi sulla coscienza. Ma se si innesca una relazione di lunga durata, il tornare a casa diventa psicologicamente sempre più difficile.
> Durante la relazione ho avuto fasi di impennate sessuali anche con mia moglie: la coscienza sporca unita alla voglia ancora insoddisfatta dell'amante (perché non mi bastava mai) sono stati il motore degli ultimi buoni periodi con mia moglie (buoni, si fa per dire).
> Quando è davvero finita, all'inizio ero contento e un po' più a mia moglie mi sono dedicato. Ma dopo è arrivato un rapido spegnimento del nostro rapporto, che è addirittura peggiorato.
> Probabilmente quando il tuo amante dice che tu "gli hai fatto riscoprire la moglie" probabilmente intende questo. Ma durerà poco.
> Io resisto, perché non voglio più lo stress che avevo all'epoca. Ma la sto pagando cara, anche a livello fisico, col riacutizzarsi in forma particolarmente virulenta di un mio vecchio problema psicosomatico.



Mi viene spontaneo chiederti PERCHE'?
Ma perchè ti costringi a tutto ciò?

Intendo al di là della tua ex amante che probabilmente non era nemmeno la causa della tua crisi coniugale...
Perchè, se stai male come dici, anche fisicamente, ti costringi in una situazione che ti fa stare così?

Davvero non riesco a capirlo e mi incuriosisce...
Non hai delle responsabilità anche verso te stesso?

Allora tanto vale mettere le carte in tavola con tua moglie e cercare di ridare un senso a tutta l'impalcatura... e lei non vede che stai male? Cosa ne pensa?
Eri tu che la definivi una santa? Una delle cose peggiori che si possa fare a una donna secondo me è definirla così...


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Novembre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Mi viene spontaneo chiederti PERCHE'?
> Ma perchè ti costringi a tutto ciò?
> 
> Intendo al di là della tua ex amante che probabilmente non era nemmeno la causa della tua crisi coniugale...
> ...


E che gli racconta ho voglia del culo della mia amante?


----------



## Jacaranda (13 Novembre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> sono tornata (in fretta anche!) e vi racconto come è finita la nostra storia...
> 
> ...


Ciao Annina, 
Da quanto scrivi, apprezzo molto te e lui. Apprezzo il ritorno alla sincerita’ e Il modo schietto, vero con cui avete comunicato.  Mio marito quando ha comunicato la rottura all’amante  ha scelto al via più comoda per lui. Pur trovandosi nella situazione analoga alla vostra, le ha fatto credere di fare una scelta esclusivamente legata ai figli...lasciandola per molto tempo appesa ad un’ideale di uomo  distrutto dal dolore e dotato di un altruismo  incommensurabile. 
Tieniti stretta questa consapevolezza di  essere persone perbene. Nessuno merita il dolore di un tradimento e niente di buono può nascere secondo me dalle rovine di testimoni inconsapevoli.

Un abbraccio forte.


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Novembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> E che gli racconta ho voglia del culo della mia amante?


quanto mai [MENTION=7184]Orbis Tertius[/MENTION] ha parlato del lato B della sua amante!!!! Ti ha colpito


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> quanto mai [MENTION=7184]Orbis Tertius[/MENTION] ha parlato del lato B della sua amante!!!! Ti ha colpito


Mi riferivo ad Annina che diceva a orb di mettere le carte in tavola con la mogliera.
Poi mi domando se Annina ha messo le carte in tavola dicendo al marito dell’altrO cazzettino


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Novembre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> sono tornata (in fretta anche!) e vi racconto come è finita la nostra storia...
> 
> ...


 col tempo capirai che non è così splendido come lo hai dipinto ai tuoi occhi. 
Pensaci attentamente , non i bei ricordi, la realtà nuda e cruda. 
Solo così ne uscirai, delusa, ma ne uscirai.


----------



## Annina123 (13 Novembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Mi riferivo ad Annina che diceva a orb di mettere le carte in tavola con la mogliera.
> Poi mi domando se Annina ha messo le carte in tavola dicendo al marito dell’altrO cazzettino


Come sempre Blaise non capisci nulla di quello che scrivo.

Intendevo non di dire alla moglie che aveva un'altra, che mi sembra non essere nemmeno la causa della loro crisi, ma di cercare di affrontare e risolvere i loro problemi. 
Sono rimasti insieme, perché non provare a far funzionare davvero le cose? Se va in porto bene, altrimenti si rimane infelici come ora... non c'è molto da perdere ma solo da guadagnare...


----------



## Orbis Tertius (13 Novembre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Mi viene spontaneo chiederti PERCHE'?
> Ma perchè ti costringi a tutto ciò?
> 
> Intendo al di là della tua ex amante che probabilmente non era nemmeno la causa della tua crisi coniugale...
> ...


Una finta santa semmai.
Lo faccio perché voglio stare con i miei figli. In una famiglia.


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Novembre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Come sempre Blaise non capisci nulla di quello che scrivo.
> 
> Intendevo non di dire alla moglie che aveva un'altra, che mi sembra non essere nemmeno la causa della loro crisi, ma di cercare di affrontare e risolvere i loro problemi.
> Sono rimasti insieme, perché non provare a far funzionare davvero le cose? Se va in porto bene, altrimenti si rimane infelici come ora... non c'è molto da perdere ma solo da guadagnare...


E questo è mettere le carte in tavola? Ipocrita


----------



## Annina123 (13 Novembre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Ciao Annina,
> Da quanto scrivi, apprezzo molto te e lui. Apprezzo il ritorno alla sincerita’ e Il modo schietto, vero con cui avete comunicato.  Mio marito quando ha comunicato la rottura all’amante  ha scelto al via più comoda per lui. Pur trovandosi nella situazione analoga alla vostra, le ha fatto credere di fare una scelta esclusivamente legata ai figli...lasciandola per molto tempo appesa ad un’ideale di uomo  distrutto dal dolore e dotato di un altruismo  incommensurabile.
> Tieniti stretta questa consapevolezza di  essere persone perbene. Nessuno merita il dolore di un tradimento e niente di buono può nascere secondo me dalle rovine di testimoni inconsapevoli.
> 
> Un abbraccio forte.


Grazie... 

In fondo ero in qualche modo preparata... sapevo che sarebbe finita prima o poi, da parte sua o da parte mia. 
Sentirsi dire la verità non è stato facile e non e stato facile nemmeno per lui dirmela ma apprezzo davvero che lo abbia fatto.

Tornare alla sincerità è una boccata d'aria e allo stesso tempo un pugno nello stomaco...


----------



## Annina123 (13 Novembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> E questo è mettere le carte in tavola? Ipocrita


Tu non hai nemmeno la più pallida idea di quello di cui stiamo parlando.


----------



## Annina123 (13 Novembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Una finta santa semmai.
> Lo faccio perché voglio stare con i miei figli. In una famiglia.


Scusa se mi permetto di insistere ma cerco di capire... 
Se le cose tra te e tua moglie vanno così male, non ha senso cercare di recuperare un rapporto e rendere la propria famiglia un posto migliore?
Riesci a scindere completamente te stesso, le tue aspirazioni e sofferenze senza che questo abbia un minimo impatto sui tuoi figli?
Io mi sto separando anche perché mi rendo conto che il mio malessere e quello di mio marito stanno iniziando a farsi sentire sempre più presenti anche con i nostri figli e non è giusto e voglio fermare questo processo di deterioramente del rapporto prima che vada ancora peggio... 
Anche io ho dei sintomi psicosomatici, sono dimagrita, non ho più appetito, sono nervosa e ho ricominciato, stupidamente, a fumare... ad esempio. 
Se potessi salvare le cose, lo farei, ma non dipende solo da me... 
Non conosco affatto la tua situazione ma mi interessa capirla meglio, sempre che ti vada di parlarne.


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Novembre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Tu non hai nemmeno la più pallida idea di quello di cui stiamo parlando.


Di che stai parlando di scopare con amore? Ipocrita


----------



## Orbis Tertius (13 Novembre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Scusa se mi permetto di insistere ma cerco di capire...
> Se le cose tra te e tua moglie vanno così male, non ha senso cercare di recuperare un rapporto e rendere la propria famiglia un posto migliore?
> Riesci a scindere completamente te stesso, le tue aspirazioni e sofferenze senza che questo abbia un minimo impatto sui tuoi figli?
> Io mi sto separando anche perché mi rendo conto che il mio malessere e quello di mio marito stanno iniziando a farsi sentire sempre più presenti anche con i nostri figli e non è giusto e voglio fermare questo processo di deterioramente del rapporto prima che vada ancora peggio...
> ...


Sorry, viviamo su due pianeti diversi. Io sto sulla Terra, tu su Plutone.


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Novembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Sorry, viviamo su due pianeti diversi. Io sto sulla Terra, tu su Plutone.


Ma nooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## Annina123 (13 Novembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Sorry, viviamo su due pianeti diversi. Io sto sulla Terra, tu su Plutone.


Mah! Sarà... 
Cmq siamo infelici entrambi ma con prospettive diverse.
Mi sarebbe interessato capire il punto di vista di un terrestre... ma forse mette troppo in gioco la tua virilità... non sia mai che Blaise perda la stima nella tua capacità di apprezzare un bel culo.....


----------



## Lostris (13 Novembre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Grazie...
> 
> In fondo ero in qualche modo preparata... *sapevo che sarebbe finita prima o poi*, da parte sua o da parte mia.
> Sentirsi dire la verità non è stato facile e non e stato facile nemmeno per lui dirmela ma apprezzo davvero che lo abbia fatto.
> ...


Scusa ma non eri tu che parlavi di anima gemella e grande amore?? 

Non saprei dire ma la sensazione è che ve la siate un pó raccontata, anche questo finale un po' così.... sbaglierò, ma a naso le probabilità che si ripalesi sono alte.


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Novembre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Mah! Sarà...
> Cmq siamo infelici entrambi ma con prospettive diverse.
> Mi sarebbe interessato capire il punto di vista di un terrestre... ma forse mette troppo in gioco la tua virilità... non sia mai che Blaise perda la stima nella tua capacità di apprezzare un bel culo.....


Tu stai fuori peggio del balcone di “Giulietta”


----------



## Orbis Tertius (13 Novembre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Mah! Sarà...
> Cmq siamo infelici entrambi ma con prospettive diverse.
> Mi sarebbe interessato capire il punto di vista di un terrestre... ma forse mette troppo in gioco la tua virilità... non sia mai che Blaise perda la stima nella tua capacità di apprezzare un bel culo.....


Con Blaise si scherza, ma tu non puoi capire, non hai senso dell'umorismo.
Che vuoi sapere, che preferisco morire piuttosto che stare anche un solo giorno lontano dai miei figli? E che voglio che loro crescano con una mamma e un papà che collaborano, pur non amandosi, piuttosto che con degli estranei?
Hai bisogno ti venga detto, non ci arrivi da sola?
Io penso che il motivo per cui lasci tuo marito sia davvero infantile. Tutte le relazioni arrivano a quello stadio.
Tutte.
Leggi troppi romanzi rosa.


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Novembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Con Blaise si scherza, ma tu non puoi capire, non hai senso dell'umorismo.
> Che vuoi sapere, che preferisco morire piuttosto che stare anche un solo giorno lontano dai miei figli? E che voglio che loro crescano con una mamma e un papà che collaborano, pur non amandosi, piuttosto che con degli estranei?
> Hai bisogno ti venga detto, non ci arrivi da sola?
> Io penso che il motivo per cui lasci tuo marito sia davvero infantile. Tutte le relazioni arrivano a quello stadio.
> ...


Hollala’  quotone


----------



## Jacaranda (13 Novembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Con Blaise si scherza, ma tu non puoi capire, non hai senso dell'umorismo.
> Che vuoi sapere, che preferisco morire piuttosto che stare anche un solo giorno lontano dai miei figli? E che voglio che loro crescano con una mamma e un papà che collaborano, pur non amandosi, piuttosto che con degli estranei?
> Hai bisogno ti venga detto, non ci arrivi da sola?
> Io penso che il motivo per cui lasci tuo marito sia davvero infantile. Tutte le relazioni arrivano a quello stadio.
> ...


Orbis, Annina ti ha solo chiesto perché non provare comunque a rendere migliore il rapporto con tua moglie, dato che per vari tuoi motivi hai deciso di rimanere.... 
non mi sembra una domanda stupida...


----------



## Annina123 (14 Novembre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Scusa ma non eri tu che parlavi di anima gemella e grande amore??
> 
> Non saprei dire ma la sensazione è che ve la siate un pó raccontata, anche questo finale un po' così.... sbaglierò, ma a naso le probabilità che si ripalesi sono alte.


Spero che, se dovesse tornare, avrò la forza di finirla cmq. Io l'ho vissuto e lo sto vivendo come un grande amore senza futuro.


----------



## Annina123 (14 Novembre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Orbis, Annina ti ha solo chiesto perché non provare comunque a rendere migliore il rapporto con tua moglie, dato che per vari tuoi motivi hai deciso di rimanere....
> non mi sembra una domanda stupida...


Esatto... è proprio quello che chiedevo...


----------



## Annina123 (14 Novembre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Orbis, Annina ti ha solo chiesto perché non provare comunque a rendere migliore il rapporto con tua moglie, dato che per vari tuoi motivi hai deciso di rimanere....
> non mi sembra una domanda stupida...





Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Con Blaise si scherza, ma tu non puoi capire, non hai senso dell'umorismo.
> Che vuoi sapere, che preferisco morire piuttosto che stare anche un solo giorno lontano dai miei figli? E che voglio che loro crescano con una mamma e un papà che collaborano, pur non amandosi, piuttosto che con degli estranei?
> Hai bisogno ti venga detto, non ci arrivi da sola?
> Io penso che il motivo per cui lasci tuo marito sia davvero infantile. Tutte le relazioni arrivano a quello stadio.
> ...


Se te la racconti e ci credi che tutte le relazioni arrivino a quello stadio... ben venga! 
Ma non mi sembra che ti stia aiutando molto questa tua filosofia...

Quello che chiedevo è quello che ha scritto anche occhitristi che ha capito la domanda...

E cmq i figli di genitori separati non vengono tutti cresciuti da estranei... e non lo dico io, è un fatto. Non nasconderti dietro ai figli e al fatto che tutti i rapporti facciano schifo per non mettere in discussione di una virgola la tua vita...


----------



## Lostris (14 Novembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Con Blaise si scherza, ma tu non puoi capire, non hai senso dell'umorismo.
> Che vuoi sapere, che preferisco morire piuttosto che stare anche un solo giorno lontano dai miei figli? E che voglio che loro crescano con una mamma e un papà che collaborano, pur non amandosi, piuttosto che con degli estranei?
> Hai bisogno ti venga detto, non ci arrivi da sola?
> *Io penso che il motivo per cui lasci tuo marito sia davvero infantile. Tutte le relazioni arrivano a quello stadio.*
> ...


E io penso che un giudizio del genere deriva molto probabilmente da come ti senti tu in questo momento.

Solo perché tu hai fatto una scelta diversa non significa che sia quella giusta per tutti. 

Che se proprio vuoi vedere in molti casi ci vuole molto più coraggio a uscire da un rapporto spento e a riconoscere il fallimento di un progetto di coppia che non restare dove si è, per comodità o inerzia o interesse o paura.

Io personalmente ritengo che avere due genitori che stanno insieme senza amore non sia proprio un grande insegnamento per i figli...
che se si collabora, ma non ci si ama, si può essere genitori anche migliori da separati, senza trasmettere l'idea che sia la normalità stare insieme a qualcuno senza guardarsi, senza calore, senza intimità.

E se ti aiuta pensare che sia normale per tutte le relazioni agonizzare in questo modo,pensalo pure.

A me sembra solo un modo per legittimare la tua scelta e per deresponsabilizzarti... dato che se per tutti è così, allora era inevitabile e non è colpa di nessuno.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (14 Novembre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Orbis, Annina ti ha solo chiesto perché non provare comunque a rendere migliore il rapporto con tua moglie, dato che per vari tuoi motivi hai deciso di rimanere....
> non mi sembra una domanda stupida...


No no, Annina vuole sapere perché non me ne vado per capire perché il suo amante non se ne va e se ci sono speranze di ripensamento.
Annina vive su Plutone, ma molte donne di questo forum sono sbarcate su Marte :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (14 Novembre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Se te la racconti e ci credi che tutte le relazioni arrivino a quello stadio... ben venga!
> Ma non mi sembra che ti stia aiutando molto questa tua filosofia...
> 
> Quello che chiedevo è quello che ha scritto anche occhitristi che ha capito la domanda...
> ...


Il crescere con estranei dipende dai genitori 
A me non verrebbe mai in mente per esempio di fare entrare un altro uomo nella mia vita che abbia un rapporto tale con i miei figli da potersi sostituire anche nelle piccole cose a loro padre. Questa tua paura non la capisco sinceramente a meno che non pensi che via tu il primo pensiero di tua moglie sia far entrare un altro uomo in casa. 
Sul resto sono parzialmente d’accordo. Ci sono relazioni che si interrompono anche se potrebbero essere recuperate per mancanza di volontà o perché non ci si adatta a un naturale “appiattimento” ma ci sono anche relazioni che non sono di esempio per i figli e andrebbero interrotte.
Io sostengo che un sano egoismo spesso aiuti nei momenti difficili e per evadere un po’ . Ma credo che a un certo punto l’egoismo debba essere accantonato per lavorare su un progetto in cui si è creduto e che ha previsto il mettere al mondo dei figli e per loro vale sempre la pena di provarci. 
Bisogna anche avere la capacità di capire quando non esiste più tentativo possibile e non si è più in grado di dare loro un esempio vero di famiglia. È un fallimento pesante e non facile da accettare questo sicuro ma bisogna prenderne atto e soprattutto per loro trovare una soluzione.


----------



## Annina123 (14 Novembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> No no, Annina vuole sapere perché non me ne vado per capire perché il suo amante non se ne va e se ci sono speranze di ripensamento.
> Annina vive su Plutone, ma molte donne di questo forum sono sbarcate su Marte :rotfl:


Proprio è una domanda che ti mette in crisi quella di perché non provi a recuperare il rapporto con tua moglie... tanto da non riuscire nemmeno a concepirla!!! 
Io rifletterei sul motivo profondo...

Bastava cmq dire che non te la senti di rispondere senza bisogno di mistificare la realtà. Io ho ben chiaro quello che ti ho chiesto e anche gli altri. Le tue interpretazioni fantasiose sono solo ridicole...


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Novembre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> E ovviamente.... prima e ultimissima volta con un uomo sposato!!!!!!!!


Ne parliamo tra sei mesi.


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Novembre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> un grande amore senza futuro.


----------



## Annina123 (14 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ne parliamo tra sei mesi.


Se ti fa stare più sereno, ok...


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Novembre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Se ti fa stare più sereno, ok...


 io sto un fiore. Secondo me ci ricaschi.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (14 Novembre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Proprio è una domanda che ti mette in crisi quella di perché non provi a recuperare il rapporto con tua moglie... tanto da non riuscire nemmeno a concepirla!!!
> Io rifletterei sul motivo profondo...
> 
> Bastava cmq dire che non te la senti di rispondere senza bisogno di mistificare la realtà. Io ho ben chiaro quello che ti ho chiesto e anche gli altri. Le tue interpretazioni fantasiose sono solo ridicole...


Non sono qui per parlare del rapporto con mia moglie, sono entrato per altro.
Scelgo io di cosa parlare o meno. La domanda su mia moglie non mi manda in crisi, mi annoia.
Ogni scarpa diventa scarpone: ma qui c'è chi crede davvero che la realtà è come le favole per bambini e che l'amore dura per sempre.
E quindi? Se si vuol parlare seriamente bene, se dobbiamo far finta che un rapporto semplicemente "invecchiato" possa tornar giovane lasciamo stare. Il problema è che il matrimonio non è una macchina che quando è vecchia la butti e la cambi, soprattutto se ci sono figli. La fai andare e basta. Se si afferma l'idea che "finita la passione, finito il matrimonio" siamo rovinati.
E infatti si sta affermando e infatti si va verso la rovina.


----------



## Blaise53 (14 Novembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Non sono qui per parlare del rapporto con mia moglie, sono entrato per altro.
> Scelgo io di cosa parlare o meno. La domanda su mia moglie non mi manda in crisi, mi annoia.
> Ogni scarpa diventa scarpone: ma qui c'è chi crede davvero che la realtà è come le favole per bambini e che l'amore dura per sempre.
> E quindi? Se si vuol parlare seriamente bene, se dobbiamo far finta che un rapporto semplicemente "invecchiato" possa tornar giovane lasciamo stare. Il problema è che il matrimonio non è una macchina che quando è vecchia la butti e la cambi, soprattutto se ci sono figli. La fai andare e basta. Se si afferma l'idea che "finita la passione, finito il matrimonio" siamo rovinati.
> E infatti si sta affermando e infatti si va verso la rovina.


Quando si è sotto piscoammore non ci sta da fare un cazzo. Queste credono che la realtà sia come la fantasia bacata che hanno. Devono crescere, molto. Che vuoi da una che ha un bambino di 2 anni e va chiavare come se non ci fosse domani, che porta il piccolo a passeggiare in riva al mare con l’amante a mo’ di nuova famigliola felice. Domanda questo è normale? Mi sa che il più normale sono io......ed è quanto dire


----------



## Jim Cain (14 Novembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Con Blaise si scherza, ma tu non puoi capire, non hai senso dell'umorismo.
> Che vuoi sapere, che preferisco morire piuttosto che stare anche un solo giorno lontano dai miei figli? E che voglio che loro crescano con una mamma e un papà che collaborano, pur non amandosi, piuttosto che con degli estranei?


Bellissimo.
Amarissimo.
Giustissimo.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (14 Novembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Quando si è sotto piscoammore non ci sta da fare un cazzo. Queste credono che la realtà sia come la fantasia bacata che hanno. Devono crescere, molto. Che vuoi da una che ha un bambino di 2 anni e va chiavare come se non ci fosse domani, che porta il piccolo a passeggiare in riva al mare con l’amante a mo’ di nuova famigliola felice. Domanda questo è normale? Mi sa che il più normale sono io......ed è quanto dire


Sei normalissimo: tradimenti, amanti, relazioni extraconiugali, peccati inconfessabili nascosti ci sono sempre stati e sempre ci saranno.
E' l'idea che queste situazioni siano *causa legittima *della dissoluzione di un matrimonio ad essere "moderna". Che ci vuoi fare Blaise, effetti della propaganda mirata per influenzare le menti deboli.


----------



## Jim Cain (14 Novembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Sei normalissimo: tradimenti, amanti, relazioni extraconiugali, peccati inconfessabili nascosti ci sono sempre stati e sempre ci saranno.
> E' l'idea che queste situazioni siano *causa legittima *della dissoluzione di un matrimonio ad essere "moderna". Che ci vuoi fare Blaise, effetti della propaganda mirata per influenzare le menti deboli.


A me é successo di lasciare mia moglie per un'altra ma NON avevo figli.
Altrimenti sarebbe successo lo stesso ma saremmo rimasti entrambi a casetta (e li avremmo ovviamente riempiti di corna).


----------



## Orbis Tertius (14 Novembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> A me é successo di lasciare mia moglie per un'altra ma NON avevo figli.
> Altrimenti sarebbe successo lo stesso ma saremmo rimasti entrambi a casetta (e li avremmo ovviamente riempiti di corna).


Come in quasi tutte le buone famiglie


----------



## riccardo1973 (14 Novembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Quando si è sotto piscoammore non ci sta da fare un cazzo. Queste credono che la realtà sia come la fantasia bacata che hanno. Devono crescere, molto. Che vuoi da una che ha un bambino di 2 anni e va chiavare come se non ci fosse domani, che porta il piccolo a passeggiare in riva al mare con l’amante a mo’ di nuova famigliola felice. Domanda questo è normale? Mi sa che il più normale sono io......ed è quanto dire


quoto Blaise...


----------



## Jim Cain (14 Novembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Come in quasi tutte le buone famiglie


Quando un rapporto è andato allora è andato.
E allora hai due strade : o ci rimani ('come' è un altro discorso) magari per i figli - e ogni tanto ti prendi una 'vacanza' - o mandi tutto all'aria.
Ma per mandare tutto all'aria bisogna essere in due.
E l'errore che commette Annina (ma non solo lei) è quello di averci magari 'creduto' troppo, SICURAMENTE più del suo amante.
Che ha messo sul piatto della bilancia lei e la sua famiglia e ha scelto la seconda.
Ora lui è tornato e lei è qui.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Novembre 2017)

*Annina*

Hai chiesto di essere clementi, ma non credo che lo sarebbe edulcorare il proprio pensiero.
Lui ti ha detto quello che è riuscito a capire che avrebbe funzionato per mollarti.
Io la vedo così. Lui era su solitudine per cercare donne. Ha trovato te e sei stata una gratificazione esaltante inaspettata. Però tu facevi sul serio. E lui sul serio non vuol fare perché, come Orbis, vuole tenersi la famiglia (i figli per sé eh, non lui per i figli). Ma a una che sta sognando il grande amore (e sì pure tu eh... *) non si può dire che era un giro di giostra e allora si dice che la famigghia è più importante è che si sente in colpa ecc.
Spiegazione perfetta per farti rimanere a sognare sulla tua nuvoletta del grande amore.
Lo dici a Orbis, ma pure tu eri su solitudine eh...
Un bimbo di due anni con problemi è una grossa prova per una coppia. Il figlio è nato dal sesso. Ti sembra così assurdo che si attribuisca al sesso con quella persona la responsabilità dei problemi del bimbo? E ti sembra così strano non avere più tanto trasporto?
Magari anche tuo marito ha cercato sogni.
Perché anche tu non ti impegni nel tuo rapporto?
Non è facile farlo ed entrambi avrete queste resistenze, avrete probabilmente bisogno di una terapia.
Ma crogiolarsi nei Grandi Amori non vi aiuta per niente.


----------



## Blaise53 (14 Novembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai chiesto di essere clementi, ma non credo che lo sarebbe edulcorare il proprio pensiero.
> Lui ti ha detto quello che è riuscito a capire che avrebbe funzionato per mollarti.
> Io la vedo così. Lui era su solitudine per cercare donne. Ha trovato te e sei stata una gratificazione esaltante inaspettata. Però tu facevi sul serio. E lui sul serio non vuol fare perché, come Orbis, vuole tenersi la famiglia (i figli per sé eh, non lui per i figli). Ma a una che sta sognando il grande amore (e sì pure tu eh... *) non si può dire che era un giro di giostra e allora si dice che la famigghia è più importante è che si sente in colpa ecc.
> Spiegazione perfetta per farti rimanere a sognare sulla tua nuvoletta del grande amore.
> ...


E io che ho detto?


----------



## Brunetta (14 Novembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> E io che ho detto?


Tu teorizzi lo stare insieme per la famiglia, per avere TU la famiglia, prendendoti divagazioni sessuali fini a se stesse e non per rendere la famiglia e la coppia il luogo del tuo benessere.


----------



## JON (14 Novembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Durante la relazione extraconiugale, tornavo a casa e non mi sentivo a posto. Penso sia normale: se lo fai una volta e poi finisce lì, torni a casa che non hai pesi sulla coscienza. Ma se si innesca una relazione di lunga durata, il tornare a casa diventa psicologicamente sempre più difficile.
> Durante la relazione ho avuto fasi di impennate sessuali anche con mia moglie: la coscienza sporca unita alla voglia ancora insoddisfatta dell'amante (perché non mi bastava mai) sono stati il motore degli ultimi buoni periodi con mia moglie (buoni, si fa per dire).
> Quando è davvero finita, all'inizio ero contento e un po' più a mia moglie mi sono dedicato. Ma dopo è arrivato un rapido spegnimento del nostro rapporto, che è addirittura peggiorato.
> Probabilmente quando il tuo amante dice che tu "gli hai fatto riscoprire la moglie" probabilmente intende questo. Ma durerà poco.
> Io resisto, perché non voglio più lo stress che avevo all'epoca. Ma la sto pagando cara, anche a livello fisico, col riacutizzarsi in forma particolarmente virulenta di un mio vecchio problema psicosomatico.


Comprendo la sua mancanza.
Però lei che tipo era realmente? Se non ho capito male era una che ha tradito il marito nello stesso modo con cui ha sostituito te. Non saprei, ma ho avuto l'impressione di una certa labilità.


----------



## Jim Cain (14 Novembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu teorizzi lo stare insieme per la famiglia, per avere TU la famiglia, prendendoti divagazioni sessuali fini a se stesse e non per rendere la famiglia e la coppia il luogo del tuo benessere.


Mica 'teorizza'...Blaise mette in pratica !


----------



## Orbis Tertius (14 Novembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Quando un rapporto è andato allora è andato.
> E allora hai due strade : o ci rimani ('come' è un altro discorso) magari per i figli - e ogni tanto ti prendi una 'vacanza' - o mandi tutto all'aria.
> Ma per mandare tutto all'aria bisogna essere in due.
> E l'errore che commette Annina (ma non solo lei) è quello di averci magari 'creduto' troppo, SICURAMENTE più del suo amante.
> ...


Come avevamo facilmente previsto. Ma non pensavo così in fretta, sai?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (14 Novembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Mica 'teorizza'...Blaise mette in pratica ! &#55357;&#56846;


:rotfl::sonar:


----------



## Blaise53 (14 Novembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu teorizzi lo stare insieme per la famiglia, per avere TU la famiglia, prendendoti divagazioni sessuali fini a se stesse e non per rendere la famiglia e la coppia il luogo del tuo benessere.


E chi te lo ha detto? In famiglia sto bene hai avuto sentore del contrario? Mai detto. Io ho avuto le mie divagazioni,  ma solo per sesso. Mai messo in discussione la family che è molto ma molto ok. Ho per caso denigrato mia moglie, non credo, forse nel sesso ma questo è perché, che ti devo dire “sono troppo focoso”? Attualmente le mie 1 2 chiavate settimanali con la mogliera riesco a farle, qualche integrazione di tanto in tanto anche ( vista l’età ), vacanze con famiglia, crociere con mogliera, si va d’amore e d’accoardo. Che cazzo mi mamca? Con il tempo le divagazioni scompaiono “naturalmente” che resta? La family


----------



## Orbis Tertius (14 Novembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Comprendo la sua mancanza.
> Però lei che tipo era realmente? Se non ho capito male era una che ha tradito il marito nello stesso modo con cui ha sostituito te. Non saprei, ma ho avuto l'impressione di una certa labilità.


Lei è una donna promiscua. I casini sono scoppiati in fase terminale del rapporto e devo ammettere che se si è stufata del mio modo di fare come io del suo, un po' c'è da capirla. Poi lei le occasioni le ha e se le prende tutte. Se abbia fatto delle rinunce per me negli anni in cui eravamo davvero attaccati come sanguisughe, non so dirlo.
Senz'altro era la tipa con cui andare molto ma molto cauti per fare ragionamenti seri. Per me il problema non  si poneva: ma due single che l'hanno frequentata e con cui lei li ha fatti, alla fine hanno passato la mano.


----------



## Skorpio (14 Novembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ho per caso denigrato mia moglie, non credo,


Quoto.

Non ho mai letto Blaise chiamare la moglie "cornutella"


----------



## Orbis Tertius (14 Novembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> E chi te lo ha detto? In famiglia sto bene hai avuto sentore del contrario? Mai detto. Io ho avuto le mie divagazioni,  ma solo per sesso. Mai messo in discussione la family che è molto ma molto ok. Ho per caso denigrato mia moglie, non credo, forse nel sesso ma questo è perché, che ti devo dire “sono troppo focoso”? Attualmente le mie 1 2 chiavate settimanali con la mogliera riesco a farle, qualche integrazione di tanto in tanto anche ( vista l’età ), vacanze con famiglia, crociere con mogliera, si va d’amore e d’accoardo. Che cazzo mi mamca? Con il tempo le divagazioni scompaiono “naturalmente” che resta? La family


Sei un grande!


----------



## Blaise53 (14 Novembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Sei un grande!


Grazie


----------



## JON (14 Novembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Lei è una donna promiscua. I casini sono scoppiati in fase terminale del rapporto e devo ammettere che se si è stufata del mio modo di fare come io del suo, un po' c'è da capirla. Poi lei le occasioni le ha e se le prende tutte. Se abbia fatto delle rinunce per me negli anni in cui eravamo davvero attaccati come sanguisughe, non so dirlo.
> Senz'altro era la tipa con cui andare molto ma molto cauti per fare ragionamenti seri. Per me il problema non  si poneva: ma due single che l'hanno frequentata e con cui lei li ha fatti, alla fine hanno passato la mano.


Capito. Quindi di lei prendevi scientemente la parte "materiale". Mi veniva qualche dubbio per il fatto che ogni tanto ti sento sul "melodico" quando parli di lei.


----------



## JON (14 Novembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> E chi te lo ha detto? In famiglia sto bene hai avuto sentore del contrario? Mai detto. Io ho avuto le mie divagazioni,  ma solo per sesso. Mai messo in discussione la family che è molto ma molto ok. Ho per caso denigrato mia moglie, non credo, forse nel sesso ma questo è perché, che ti devo dire “sono troppo focoso”? Attualmente le mie 1 2 chiavate settimanali con la mogliera riesco a farle, qualche integrazione di tanto in tanto anche ( vista l’età ), vacanze con famiglia, crociere con mogliera, si va d’amore e d’accoardo. Che cazzo mi mamca? Con il tempo le divagazioni scompaiono “naturalmente” che resta? La family


Ah Blaise, scrivi bene...quello pare un dodici.


----------



## Blaise53 (14 Novembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Capito. Quindi di lei prendevi scientemente la parte "materiale". Mi veniva qualche dubbio per il fatto che ogni tanto ti sento sul "melodico" quando parli di lei.


Ogni tanto mi casca sull’uccello. Mike insegna


----------



## Brunetta (14 Novembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> E chi te lo ha detto? In famiglia sto bene hai avuto sentore del contrario? Mai detto. Io ho avuto le mie divagazioni,  ma solo per sesso. Mai messo in discussione la family che è molto ma molto ok. Ho per caso denigrato mia moglie, non credo, forse nel sesso ma questo è perché, che ti devo dire “sono troppo focoso”? Attualmente le mie 1 2 chiavate settimanali con la mogliera riesco a farle, qualche integrazione di tanto in tanto anche ( vista l’età ), vacanze con famiglia, crociere con mogliera, si va d’amore e d’accoardo. Che cazzo mi mamca? Con il tempo le divagazioni scompaiono “naturalmente” che resta? La family


Ma non farmi ridere!
Troppo focoso e quante ne rimedi?
Teorizzi perché ti sei creato una tua razionalizzazione che poi è quella di tuo nonno.


----------



## Blaise53 (14 Novembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Ah Blaise, scrivi bene...quello pare un dodici.


Rettifico 1  o. 2 chiavate..ok?


----------



## JON (14 Novembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Rettifico 1  o. 2 chiavate..ok?


Sinceramente mi aspettavo di più.


----------



## Blaise53 (14 Novembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non farmi ridere!
> Troppo focoso e quante ne rimedi?
> Teorizzi perché ti sei creato una tua razionalizzazione che poi è quella di tuo nonno.


Si vede che leggi poco di me e questo mi fa molto piacere. Se tu me ne dai poco può un’altra darmi il resto? Perché devono essere molte? Ho detto che le altre in una mano ci stanno, come conteggio numerico.
In quanto al nonno ci ha dato alla grande tant’è che avevo una zia mai conosciuta.


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Novembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Ah Blaise, scrivi bene...quello pare un dodici.


 anch'io avevo capito 12:rotfl:


----------



## danny (14 Novembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Non sono qui per parlare del rapporto con mia moglie, sono entrato per altro.
> Scelgo io di cosa parlare o meno. La domanda su mia moglie non mi manda in crisi, mi annoia.
> *Ogni scarpa diventa scarpone*: ma qui c'è chi crede davvero che la realtà è come le favole per bambini e che l'amore dura per sempre.
> E quindi? Se si vuol parlare seriamente bene, se dobbiamo far finta che un rapporto semplicemente "invecchiato" possa tornar giovane lasciamo stare. Il problema è che il matrimonio non è una macchina che quando è vecchia la butti e la cambi, soprattutto se ci sono figli. La fai andare e basta. Se si afferma l'idea che "finita la passione, finito il matrimonio" siamo rovinati.
> E infatti si sta affermando e infatti si va verso la rovina.


Mi piace questa frase.


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Novembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Rettifico 1  o. 2 chiavate..ok?


bravo rettifica


----------



## Blaise53 (14 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> anch'io avevo capito 12:rotfl:


E mica ci avreste creduto. Dai e chi so nembo kid. Forse in tempi andati


----------



## Jim Cain (14 Novembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Mi piace questa frase.


Siamo scarponi, Danny.


----------



## Blaise53 (14 Novembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Mi piace questa frase.


La integro: lo scarpone era la scarpa vecchia riciclata e messa per casa a mo’ di pantofola.


----------



## Jim Cain (14 Novembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Capito. Quindi di lei prendevi scientemente la parte "materiale". Mi veniva qualche dubbio per il fatto che ogni tanto ti sento sul "melodico" quando parli di lei.


Coinvolto era coinvolto.
Solo che lo steccato non l'ha mai saltato, per motivi facilmente condivisibili (figli da un lato ed estrema 'irrequietezza' della signora dall'altro).
(scusa @_Orbis Tertius_ se ho risposto io per te)


----------



## Skorpio (14 Novembre 2017)

*..*



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> bravo rettifica


Beh a me pare una buona media..

Considerato che si va verso l'inverno il tendenziale dovrebbe essere in crescita.

Io a volte integro con seghe infrasettimanali, generalmente prima di coricarsi, quando ormai hai visto che la serata volge verso il bianco


----------



## Jim Cain (14 Novembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> E mica ci avreste creduto. Dai e chi so nembo kid. Forse in tempi andati


Blaise alza una media che qui è viceversa molto molto bassa.
Solo stima per lui !


----------



## Orbis Tertius (14 Novembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Capito. Quindi di lei prendevi scientemente la parte "materiale". Mi veniva qualche dubbio per il fatto che ogni tanto ti sento sul "melodico" quando parli di lei.


No no, c'avevo proprio perso la testa. Ma come amante, a me piaceva in quel ruolo.
Su quello ci siamo scontrati, ma a viso aperto, senza sotterfugi.
E poi è finita, con la sconfitta di entrambi: io non ho più l'amante, lei non ha realizzato il suo sogno d'amore.


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Novembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> E mica ci avreste creduto. Dai e chi so nembo kid. Forse in tempi andati


non si sa mai con un overdose di cialis


----------



## Jim Cain (14 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non si sa mai con un overdose di cialis


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## JON (14 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Beh a me pare una buona media..
> 
> Considerato che si va verso l'inverno il tendenziale dovrebbe essere in crescita.
> 
> Io a volte integro con seghe infrasettimanali, generalmente prima di coricarsi, quando ormai hai visto che la serata volge verso il bianco



Di la verità, temi che poi non ti prende nemmeno sonno.


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Beh a me pare una buona media..
> 
> Considerato che si va verso l'inverno il tendenziale dovrebbe essere in crescita.
> 
> Io a volte integro con seghe infrasettimanali, generalmente prima di coricarsi, quando ormai hai visto che la serata volge verso il bianco


 1/2 o 12?:rotfl:
D'inverno è troppo bello il riscaldamento corporeo. È anche ecologico, non inquina, brucia i grassi..... Ti dedichi al dai fa te?


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Novembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


che ti ridi, che ne sai se in farmacia stanno facendo i 3x2 :rotfl:


----------



## Orbis Tertius (14 Novembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Coinvolto era coinvolto.
> Solo che lo steccato non l'ha mai saltato, per motivi facilmente condivisibili (figli da un lato ed estrema 'irrequietezza' della signora dall'altro).
> (scusa @_Orbis Tertius_ se ho risposto io per te)


Visto dopo, mannaggia, altrimenti mi risparmiavo la fatica


----------



## Jim Cain (14 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> che ti ridi, che ne sai se in farmacia stanno facendo i 3x2 :rotfl:


Boh, può essere.
L'articolo per il momento non l'ho mai usato (e visti i tempi ora come ora manco mi servirebbe)


----------



## iosolo (14 Novembre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Spero che, se dovesse tornare, avrò la forza di finirla cmq. Io l'ho vissuto e lo sto vivendo come un grande amore senza futuro.


Sai che alla fine è finita esattamente come ti avevamo detto. 

La moglie a questo punto non è così male, anzi quasi quasi ci... riprovo. 
"Il nostro sarà sempre amore, sarò infelice a vita e soffrirò le pene dell'inferno.. ma andrò avanti, mia cara Rossella" 

Se provi andare nella vecchia chat probabilmente starà marpionando un altra... e il ciclo continua. 

Che amarezza.


----------



## JON (14 Novembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> La integro: lo scarpone era la scarpa vecchia riciclata e messa per casa a mo’ di pantofola.


Il massimo del minimo del pantofolaio.


----------



## Skorpio (14 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> 1/2 o 12?:rotfl:
> D'inverno è troppo bello il riscaldamento corporeo. È anche ecologico, non inquina, brucia i grassi..... Ti dedichi al dai fa te?


Beh.. chi fa da se fa x 3...

12/3 = 4 ...

4 seghe a settimana... Direi che ci siamo :mexican:


----------



## Blaise53 (14 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non si sa mai con un overdose di cialis


Anche quello serve, cara.


----------



## Blaise53 (14 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> che ti ridi, che ne sai se in farmacia stanno facendo i 3x2 :rotfl:


Costa cara, costa.


----------



## JON (14 Novembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> No no, c'avevo proprio perso la testa. Ma come amante, a me piaceva in quel ruolo.
> Su quello ci siamo scontrati, ma a viso aperto, senza sotterfugi.
> E poi è finita, con la sconfitta di entrambi: io non ho più l'amante, lei non ha realizzato il suo sogno d'amore.


Era destinata così. Penso che avevi già prefigurato un simile epilogo.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (14 Novembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Era destinata così. Penso che avevi già prefigurato un simile epilogo.


già...


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Novembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Boh, può essere.
> L'articolo per il momento non l'ho mai usato (e visti i tempi ora come ora manco mi servirebbe)


 a te meglio il bromuro


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Beh.. chi fa da se fa x 3...
> 
> 12/3 = 4 ...
> 
> 4 seghe a settimana... Direi che ci siamo :mexican:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:non prendere il cialis


----------



## Blaise53 (14 Novembre 2017)

So sparite Annina e la scura......la scura dice e va via: troppo superiore è di serie A.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (14 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> a te meglio il bromuro


Anche a me, grazie


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Novembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Anche a me, grazie


 se vuoi ti offro una tisana


----------



## Blaise53 (14 Novembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Anche a me, grazie


Dai che poi rimpiangerai le belle intostate.....


----------



## Orbis Tertius (14 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> se vuoi ti offro una tisana


se mi offri una f... è meglio


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Novembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> se mi offri una f... è meglio


 rimaniamo sulla tisana:yoga:


----------



## Blaise53 (14 Novembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> se mi offri una f... è meglio


Ragazzo qua si acchiappano i pali


----------



## Orbis Tertius (14 Novembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ragazzo qua si acchiappano i pali&#55357;&#56839;


:sonar:


----------



## flower7700 (14 Novembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ragazzo qua si acchiappano i pali


I pali io li acchiappo in fronte :sonar::rotfl:


 @_Annina123_, in 3 mesi non potevi pretendere che lui mollasse tutto per te. 
Sicura che amavi lui ? Non cercavi invece un veloce 'sostituto' del marito ed è apparso lui ?


----------



## mistral (14 Novembre 2017)

Io un giro sulla che "solitudine" con un altro nikname me lo farei .A pensar male a volte ....


----------



## Nocciola (14 Novembre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Io un giro sulla che "solitudine" con un altro nikname me lo farei .A pensar male a volte ....


Anche io


----------



## Jim Cain (14 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> a te meglio il bromuro


Dovrei piuttosto tornare alla vecchia, cara marijuana...:carneval:


----------



## Divì (14 Novembre 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Sai che alla fine è finita esattamente come ti avevamo detto.
> 
> La moglie a questo punto non è così male, anzi quasi quasi ci... riprovo.
> "Il nostro sarà sempre amore, sarò infelice a vita e soffrirò le pene dell'inferno.. ma andrò avanti, mia cara Rossella"
> ...


Eh .... Rhett però ha detto "Francamente me ne infischio"


----------



## Annina123 (14 Novembre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> E io penso che un giudizio del genere deriva molto probabilmente da come ti senti tu in questo momento.
> 
> Solo perché tu hai fatto una scelta diversa non significa che sia quella giusta per tutti.
> 
> ...



Perfettamente d'accordo su tutto.


----------



## Annina123 (14 Novembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Il crescere con estranei dipende dai genitori
> A me non verrebbe mai in mente per esempio di fare entrare un altro uomo nella mia vita che abbia un rapporto tale con i miei figli da potersi sostituire anche nelle piccole cose a loro padre. Questa tua paura non la capisco sinceramente a meno che non pensi che via tu il primo pensiero di tua moglie sia far entrare un altro uomo in casa.
> Sul resto sono parzialmente d’accordo. Ci sono relazioni che si interrompono anche se potrebbero essere recuperate per mancanza di volontà o perché non ci si adatta a un naturale “appiattimento” ma ci sono anche relazioni che non sono di esempio per i figli e andrebbero interrotte.
> Io sostengo che un sano egoismo spesso aiuti nei momenti difficili e per evadere un po’ . Ma credo che a un certo punto l’egoismo debba essere accantonato per lavorare su un progetto in cui si è creduto e che ha previsto il mettere al mondo dei figli e per loro vale sempre la pena di provarci.
> Bisogna anche avere la capacità di capire quando non esiste più tentativo possibile e non si è più in grado di dare loro un esempio vero di famiglia. È un fallimento pesante e non facile da accettare questo sicuro ma bisogna prenderne atto e soprattutto per loro trovare una soluzione.


La penso esattamente come te.
A meno che Orbis non abbia una moglie che possa mettergli contro i figli per punirlo...


----------



## Annina123 (14 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> io sto un fiore. Secondo me ci ricaschi.



Diciamo che mi sto preparando per respingerlo nel caso in cui si rifacesse vivo.
Se così non fosse, "problema risolto".


----------



## Annina123 (14 Novembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Non sono qui per parlare del rapporto con mia moglie, sono entrato per altro.
> Scelgo io di cosa parlare o meno. La domanda su mia moglie non mi manda in crisi, mi annoia.
> Ogni scarpa diventa scarpone: ma qui c'è chi crede davvero che la realtà è come le favole per bambini e che l'amore dura per sempre.
> E quindi? Se si vuol parlare seriamente bene, se dobbiamo far finta che un rapporto semplicemente "invecchiato" possa tornar giovane lasciamo stare. Il problema è che il matrimonio non è una macchina che quando è vecchia la butti e la cambi, soprattutto se ci sono figli. La fai andare e basta. Se si afferma l'idea che "finita la passione, finito il matrimonio" siamo rovinati.
> E infatti si sta affermando e infatti si va verso la rovina.


Queste le domande:

*Se le cose tra te e tua moglie vanno così male, non ha senso cercare di recuperare un rapporto e rendere la propria famiglia un posto migliore?
Riesci a scindere completamente te stesso, le tue aspirazioni e sofferenze senza che questo abbia un minimo impatto sui tuoi figli? 

*Tra l'impossibilità di avere un rapporto idilliaco ed avere la peste bubbonica psicosomatica ne passa secondo me....
L'unico problema tra te e tua moglie è la passione? Intesa come? Non ha un bel culo? Allora ben venga non buttare via tutto.

Se è altro, qualcosa si può fare, se si vuole.

Se la macchina poi non va affatto... hai voglia a spingere... soprattutto a 60 anni.... E se i figli capiscono tutto, non credere che non capiscano la farsa di questo rapporto...


----------



## Annina123 (14 Novembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Quando si è sotto piscoammore non ci sta da fare un cazzo. Queste credono che la realtà sia come la fantasia bacata che hanno. Devono crescere, molto. Che vuoi da una che ha un bambino di 2 anni e va chiavare come se non ci fosse domani, che porta il piccolo a passeggiare in riva al mare con l’amante a mo’ di nuova famigliola felice. Domanda questo è normale? Mi sa che il più normale sono io......ed è quanto dire


Tu sei solo un vecchietto pieno di livore e vuoi far credere a tutti di aver capito tutto della vita, mi domando come mai sia così importante per te...


----------



## Annina123 (14 Novembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Bellissimo.
> Amarissimo.
> Giustissimo.



Ma cercare di migliorare il rapporto con sua moglie non ha niente a che vedere con questo straziante spaccato....


----------



## Annina123 (14 Novembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Sei normalissimo: tradimenti, amanti, relazioni extraconiugali, peccati inconfessabili nascosti ci sono sempre stati e sempre ci saranno.
> E' l'idea che queste situazioni siano *causa legittima *della dissoluzione di un matrimonio ad essere "moderna". Che ci vuoi fare Blaise, effetti della propaganda mirata per influenzare le menti deboli.



Si stava meglio quando si stava peggio.
Cmq tu non stai benissimo mi sa...


----------



## Annina123 (14 Novembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Quando un rapporto è andato allora è andato.
> E allora hai due strade : o ci rimani ('come' è un altro discorso) magari per i figli - e ogni tanto ti prendi una 'vacanza' - o mandi tutto all'aria.
> Ma per mandare tutto all'aria bisogna essere in due.
> E l'errore che commette Annina (ma non solo lei) è quello di averci magari 'creduto' troppo, SICURAMENTE più del suo amante.
> ...


Scelta più che sensata, anche perchè il rapporto con sua moglie non è del tutto compromesso a quanto pare, e allora bene che ci riprovino.

Io ci ho creduto molto come sentimenti, come lieto fine non ci ho creduto affatto.


----------



## Annina123 (14 Novembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> A me é successo di lasciare mia moglie per un'altra ma NON avevo figli.
> Altrimenti sarebbe successo lo stesso ma saremmo rimasti entrambi a casetta (e li avremmo ovviamente riempiti di corna).


Questo non lo sai.


----------



## Annina123 (14 Novembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai chiesto di essere clementi, ma non credo che lo sarebbe edulcorare il proprio pensiero.
> Lui ti ha detto quello che è riuscito a capire che avrebbe funzionato per mollarti.
> Io la vedo così. Lui era su solitudine per cercare donne. Ha trovato te e sei stata una gratificazione esaltante inaspettata. Però tu facevi sul serio. E lui sul serio non vuol fare perché, come Orbis, vuole tenersi la famiglia (i figli per sé eh, non lui per i figli). Ma a una che sta sognando il grande amore (e sì pure tu eh... *) non si può dire che era un giro di giostra e allora si dice che la famigghia è più importante è che si sente in colpa ecc.
> Spiegazione perfetta per farti rimanere a sognare sulla tua nuvoletta del grande amore.
> ...


Possibile che mi abbia preso per il culo fin dall'inizio con freddezza e lucidità, ma come ho scritto in passato, ho deciso di fidarmi di lui, non credo sia cosi. Posso ovviamente sbagliare.

Il sesso con cui abbiamo concepito il nostro secondo figlio è stata una parentesi, io pensavo che fosse un nuovo inizio... quindi non c'entra il figlio... è tutto molto più radicato.

Quando sprono a provare a recuperare le cose col coniuge è perchè penso che, se ci avessi provato prima, forse le cose sarebbero andate diversamente... io ci ho provato quando mi sono resa conto della gravità della cosa ma era tardi e ci ho provato a lungo e con tutta me stessa, consapevole dei miei limiti...

Dallo psicologo ci andiamo ma non c'è molto più da recuperare.


----------



## Annina123 (14 Novembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> E chi te lo ha detto? In famiglia sto bene hai avuto sentore del contrario? Mai detto. Io ho avuto le mie divagazioni,  ma solo per sesso. Mai messo in discussione la family che è molto ma molto ok. Ho per caso denigrato mia moglie, non credo, forse nel sesso ma questo è perché, che ti devo dire “sono troppo focoso”? Attualmente le mie 1 2 chiavate settimanali con la mogliera riesco a farle, qualche integrazione di tanto in tanto anche ( vista l’età ), vacanze con famiglia, crociere con mogliera, si va d’amore e d’accoardo. Che cazzo mi mamca? Con il tempo le divagazioni scompaiono “naturalmente” che resta? La family



E se lei ti scopre? Famiglia allargata? Buffetto sulla guancia?
Ipocrita


----------



## Blaise53 (14 Novembre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Tu sei solo un vecchietto pieno di livore e vuoi far credere a tutti di aver capito tutto della vita, mi domando come mai sia così importante per te...


Per prendere per il culo TE


----------



## Annina123 (14 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Quoto.
> 
> Non ho mai letto Blaise chiamare la moglie "cornutella"



E meno male!
Ma chi è che tradisce e chiama il marito o la moglie cornutello?
Ci si accontenta di poco....


----------



## Annina123 (14 Novembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Sei un grande!


Grande lui ma per te, e lo dico come fatto positivo, sia chiaro, la situazione è diversa...


----------



## Annina123 (14 Novembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Capito. Quindi di lei prendevi scientemente la parte "materiale". Mi veniva qualche dubbio per il fatto che ogni tanto ti sento sul "melodico" quando parli di lei.


Ma no! Non era solo sesso e ci sta male ben di più di quello che vuol far credere!
E' umano ma poco virile.
E anche dire che 2 single che ci hanno provato sono finiti male sta a dire, in ogni caso sarebbe andata male anche a me.


----------



## Annina123 (14 Novembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non farmi ridere!
> Troppo focoso e quante ne rimedi?
> Teorizzi perché ti sei creato una tua razionalizzazione che poi è quella di tuo nonno.


Tantissimi di uomini, sopravvalutandosi, pensano di essere "troppo focosi". Anche le donne sanno essere molto focose, se coinvolte nel modo giusto!


----------



## Annina123 (14 Novembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Si vede che leggi poco di me e questo mi fa molto piacere. Se tu me ne dai poco può un’altra darmi il resto? Perché devono essere molte? Ho detto che le altre in una mano ci stanno, come conteggio numerico.
> In quanto al nonno ci ha dato alla grande tant’è che avevo una zia mai conosciuta.



Questa sì che è una BELLA famiglia! 
Ipocrita


----------



## Annina123 (14 Novembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> No no, c'avevo proprio perso la testa. Ma come amante, a me piaceva in quel ruolo.
> Su quello ci siamo scontrati, ma a viso aperto, senza sotterfugi.
> E poi è finita, con la sconfitta di entrambi: io non ho più l'amante, lei non ha realizzato il suo sogno d'amore.



Non con te ma potrebbe ancora coronarlo...


----------



## Annina123 (14 Novembre 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Sai che alla fine è finita esattamente come ti avevamo detto.
> 
> La moglie a questo punto non è così male, anzi quasi quasi ci... riprovo.
> "Il nostro sarà sempre amore, sarò infelice a vita e soffrirò le pene dell'inferno.. ma andrò avanti, mia cara Rossella"
> ...


Sai che alla fine è finita esattamente come ti avevamo detto. --> il finale è lo stesso ma le strade sono diverse.

Ma no! Io apprezzo proprio che non mi abbia detto "Il nostro sarà sempre amore, sarò infelice a vita e soffrirò le pene dell'inferno.. ma andrò avanti, mia cara Rossella" 

Non credo che cercherà altre donne, almeno non ora.


----------



## Annina123 (14 Novembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> So sparite Annina e la scura......la scura dice e va via: troppo superiore è di serie A.



Ho anche altro da fare...


----------



## Annina123 (14 Novembre 2017)

flower7700 ha detto:


> I pali io li acchiappo in fronte :sonar::rotfl:
> 
> 
> @_Annina123_, in 3 mesi non potevi pretendere che lui mollasse tutto per te.
> Sicura che amavi lui ? Non cercavi invece un veloce 'sostituto' del marito ed è apparso lui ?


Ma mica gli ho chiesto di mollare tutto per me, solo che la situazione era troppo pesante per entrambi. Probabilmente non siamo fatti per queste cose. Punto.
Non cerco un sostituto di mio marito, ho pensato tante volte a cosa provo per lui e credo di amarlo ma so che l'amore poi si misura nel concreto e sul lungo periodo. Non lo sapremo mai.
CMQ sono stata sola anni, non mi sono presa il primo che è capitato...


----------



## Annina123 (14 Novembre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Io un giro sulla che "solitudine" con un altro nikname me lo farei .A pensar male a volte ....



Non credo e cmq non mi interessa... tanto le cose non cambiano per me.


----------



## Annina123 (14 Novembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Per prendere per il culo TE


Ti diverti con poco! e hai molto tempo libero...


----------



## stany (14 Novembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> E mica ci avreste creduto. Dai e chi so nembo kid. Forse in tempi andati


Membro kid, o superminkia.....


----------



## Skorpio (14 Novembre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> E meno male!
> Ma chi è che tradisce e chiama il marito o la moglie cornutello?
> Ci si accontenta di poco....


Beh.. hai ragione.

Ma se ben ci pensi è quasi un controsenso.

Perche In realtà il coniuge tradito sarebbe l'unica persona del suo genere sessuale sulla faccia della terra che potresti chiamare così non per sentito dire, ma per esperienza diretta.

A meno che uno non sia un po' finocchio, e quindi ogni tanto si concede dei tradimenti accompagnandosi a maritini in trasferta

In quel caso potrebbe chiamare così anche le loro mogli, in effetti


----------



## Orbis Tertius (14 Novembre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Ma no! Non era solo sesso e ci sta male ben di più di quello che vuol far credere!
> E' umano ma poco virile.
> E anche dire che 2 single che ci hanno provato sono finiti male sta a dire, in ogni caso sarebbe andata male anche a me.


Sai cosa faccio prima di controbattere ad una persona tirando in ballo la sua esperienza? Vado a leggere le discussioni che ha aperto.
Stai sparando cazzate con la mitragliatrice.
Sono sincero, saresti divertente se non fossi vera. Invece...


----------



## stany (14 Novembre 2017)

[

Dallo psicologo ci andiamo ma non c'è molto più da recuperare.[/QUOTE]

Spero che non siano soldi buttati......
Io dopo un poco ho mollato. Quando ho capito che la psicologa era in difficoltà. In genere ho mai creduto possibile che, giunti ad un determinato livello di compromissione di un rapporto, sia possibile un recupero.
L'amore c'é o non c'è. Il resto deriva dai condizionamenti materiali e dai figli, che impediscono lo scioglimento di un rapporto oramai finito nell'oblio delle convenienze.
Ma, finché si intravvede anche solo un piccolo margine di recupero,è giusto tentare.


----------



## Annina123 (14 Novembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Sai cosa faccio prima di controbattere ad una persona tirando in ballo la sua esperienza? Vado a leggere le discussioni che ha aperto.
> Stai sparando cazzate con la mitragliatrice.
> Sono sincero, saresti divertente se non fossi vera. Invece...


E invece sono verissima, ho letto bene quello che hai scritto e questa è la mia opinione, non che tu ti sia mai risparmiato la tua, quindi non vedo il problema...

E mi fai molta tristezza... quindi teniamoci il nostro disprezzo reciproco.


----------



## Annina123 (14 Novembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> [
> 
> Dallo psicologo ci andiamo ma non c'è molto più da recuperare.


Spero che non siano soldi buttati......
Io dopo un poco ho mollato. Quando ho capito che la psicologa era in difficoltà. In genere ho mai creduto possibile che, giunti ad un determinato livello di compromissione di un rapporto, sia possibile un recupero.
L'amore c'é o non c'è. Il resto deriva dai condizionamenti materiali e dai figli, che impediscono lo scioglimento di un rapporto oramai finito nell'oblio delle convenienze.
Ma, finché si intravvede anche solo un piccolo margine di recupero,è giusto tentare.[/QUOTE]

Diciamo che ora, chiarita insieme la situazione, ci sta accompagnando alla separazione... 

Sono d'accordo con quello che scrivi tu...


----------



## Brunetta (14 Novembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Blaise alza una media che qui è viceversa molto molto bassa.
> Solo stima per lui !


In un mondo di ciechi eek l’orbo ci vede.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Novembre 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Sai che alla fine è finita esattamente come ti avevamo detto.
> 
> La moglie a questo punto non è così male, anzi quasi quasi ci... riprovo.
> "Il nostro sarà sempre amore, sarò infelice a vita e soffrirò le pene dell'inferno.. ma andrò avanti, mia cara Rossella"
> ...


Peggio per la moglie eh


----------



## stany (14 Novembre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Questa sì che è una BELLA famiglia!
> Ipocrita


Da generazioni.....nel rispetto del precetto. 
I valori sono valori,eh!


----------



## Brunetta (14 Novembre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Io un giro sulla che "solitudine" con un altro nikname me lo farei .A pensar male a volte ....





Nocciola ha detto:


> Anche io


Io pure


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Novembre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Diciamo che mi sto preparando per respingerlo nel caso in cui si rifacesse vivo.
> Se così non fosse, "problema risolto".


Lui un altro non è un problema eliminabile. Diciamo che è una questione di mercato. Diciamo che quelli meglio sono giá accasati, mentre al di fuori dell'usato sicuro ci stanno solo i catorci che non vuole nessuno...


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Novembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> [
> Spero che non siano soldi buttati......
> Io dopo un poco ho mollato. Quando ho capito che la psicologa era in difficoltà. In genere ho mai creduto possibile che, giunti ad un determinato livello di compromissione di un rapporto, sia possibile un recupero.
> L'amore c'é o non c'è. Il resto deriva dai condizionamenti materiali e dai figli, che impediscono lo scioglimento di un rapporto oramai finito nell'oblio delle convenienze.
> Ma, finché si intravvede anche solo un piccolo margine di recupero,è giusto tentare.


Le psicologhe scopano bene.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (14 Novembre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> E invece sono verissima, ho letto bene quello che hai scritto e questa è la mia opinione, non che tu ti sia mai risparmiato la tua, quindi non vedo il problema...
> 
> E mi fai molta tristezza... quindi teniamoci il nostro disprezzo reciproco.


La differenza è che io leggo quello che scrivi, tu spari.
I miei figli adorano sia me sia mia moglie: con che coraggio potrei togliere loro questo?
Tra tanti anni, quando l'età avrà calmato gli ormoni e queste fregole che li accompagnano, io sarò quello che ha tenuto unita la famiglia. Tu quella che l'hai sfasciata.
Tutto il resto avrà perso d'importanza.


----------



## JON (14 Novembre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Ma no! Non era solo sesso e ci sta male ben di più di quello che vuol far credere!
> E' umano ma poco virile.
> E anche dire che 2 single che ci hanno provato sono finiti male sta a dire, in ogni caso sarebbe andata male anche a me.


Le pretese di lei erano molto simili alle tue aspirazioni. Allo stesso tempo lui, O.T., è molto simile al tuo ex amante per la disponibilità condizionata ad investire seriamente con la sua amante (anche se la nomea che lei porta appresso non è molto incoraggiante).

Ricordo che ti dissi quando sei arrivata che di queste storie qui ne sono passate molte, tutte molto sovrapponibili e rispondenti ad una sorta di copione. In genere la determinazione delle donne in questi frangenti è più tangibile e diretta, tu non fai differenza. L'uomo, naturalmente non sempre, è molto più titubante nel prendere simili decisioni. Voi sembrate pragmaticamente più portate a risolvere certe questioni nei modi con cui affrontate le solite decisioni.
Da parte dell'uomo c'è una sorta di vigliaccheria dalla quale uno, ad un certo punto, dovrebbe imparare a guardarsi.

Non saprei, ma per me dichiarare *amore* ad una donna presuppone un determinato impegno. Al posto del tuo amante mi sentirei un po' tanto coniglio. Va bene la famiglia, sono certo che lui abbia fatto una inversione di buon senso, ma nel momento in cui illudi un'altra persona ti stai prendendo anche altre responsabilità, e se lo fai in un tuo presunto clima di impunità sei anche un po' coglione, oltre che coniglio.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (14 Novembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In un mondo di ciechi eek l’orbo ci vede.


In un mondo di ciechi l'orbo è RE.
Per la precisezza


----------



## JON (14 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Lui un altro non è un problema eliminabile. Diciamo che è una questione di mercato. Diciamo che quelli meglio sono giá accasati, mentre al di fuori dell'usato sicuro ci stanno solo i catorci che non vuole nessuno...


Catorci è un eufemismo.
Comunque questo è il problema spinoso di chi, ad una certa età, ha necessità di rifarsi una vita.


----------



## Blaise53 (14 Novembre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> E se lei ti scopre? Famiglia allargata? Buffetto sulla guancia?
> Ipocrita


So più di trent’anni cara la mia Annina. Per non farsi scoprire è “usare con cautela” ovvero QB.


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Novembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Catorci è un eufemismo.
> Comunque questo è il problema spinoso di chi, ad una certa età, ha necessità di rifarsi una vita.


 non è l'età. È la ruggine. È la voglia di rivalsa. È il fatto che molto spesso, non per motivi di età ma per scelte fatte in passato il diritto a rifarti una vita non ce l'hai per il semplice fatto che quella vita non è più tua. Sono queste le condizioni che ti finiscono per mettere fuori mercato. Non l'età.


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Novembre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> E se lei ti scopre? Famiglia allargata? Buffetto sulla guancia?
> Ipocrita


Quello che non riesci a capire, ma ci sta, è esattamente il fatto che non farsi beccare (tutto il lavoro di logistica che ci sta dietro), é prima di tutto un gesto di rispetto verso la moglie. Ovviamente non intesa come essere umano, altrimenti ti sbranano, ma intesa come ruolo.


----------



## JON (14 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> non è l'età. È la ruggine. È la voglia di rivalsa. È il fatto che molto spesso, non per motivi di età ma per scelte fatte in passato il diritto a rifarti una vita non ce l'hai per il semplice fatto che quella vita non è più tua. Sono queste le condizioni che ti finiscono per mettere fuori mercato. Non l'età.


Si, con età presupponevo lo status raggiunto. L'età da sola non significa nulla.
Conosco una donna bellissima, ha tutte le carte per essere presa in seria considerazione, vedova, due figli....eppure.


----------



## JON (14 Novembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> So più di trent’anni cara la mia Annina. Per non farsi scoprire è “usare con cautela” ovvero QB.


Quanto Basta?


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Novembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Si, con età presupponevo lo status raggiunto. L'età da sola non significa nulla.
> Conosco una donna bellissima, ha tutte le carte per essere presa in seria considerazione, vedova, due figli....eppure.


Eppure le anime belle a cui leccare le ferite sono belle a 20 anni. A 50 sono catorci.


----------



## JON (14 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Eppure le anime belle a cui leccare le ferite sono belle a 20 anni. A 50 sono catorci.


Il fatto è che non è sempre così, poi nel caso che citavo c'è qualche anno in meno, proprio faccio fatica a spiegarmelo.


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Novembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Il fatto è che non è sempre così, poi nel caso che citavo c'è qualche anno in meno, proprio faccio fatica a spiegarmelo.


Prova. Almeno è vita vera.


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Novembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Dovrei piuttosto tornare alla vecchia, cara marijuana...:carneval:


 si si più ecologica, una pianticella in giardino , da utilizzare al bisogno:rotfl:


----------



## Blaise53 (14 Novembre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Questa sì che è una BELLA famiglia!
> Ipocrita


Cara Annina ho tre figli quattro nipoti, guarda un po’ faccio anche il nonno. Se hai letto faccio anche il marito, vacanze, crociere, uscite danzanti e senti senti anche qualche chiavata......ma tu guarda un po’ . Quello che non ho è l’ammore, te lo lascio volentieri.


----------



## JON (14 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Prova. Almeno è vita vera.


 Non me lo posso permettere.


----------



## Blaise53 (14 Novembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Quanto Basta?


----------



## stany (14 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> non è l'età. È la ruggine. È la voglia di rivalsa. È il fatto che molto spesso, non per motivi di età ma per scelte fatte in passato il diritto a rifarti una vita non ce l'hai per il semplice fatto che quella vita non è più tua. Sono queste le condizioni che ti finiscono per mettere fuori mercato. Non l'età.


Qui ti quoto.  L'alternativa è restare con un/una badante che, inoltre si spera si dedichi almeno per riconoscenza o affetto.... Il paradosso è finire all'ospizio sospinti dal consorte. Ma forse il rischio lo si corre di più con l'incontro dell'ultimo lustro,o decennio. 
A cinquanta,60 o a settanta,non è la stessa cosa. 
Tu magari confidi ancora in un ventennio di trasgressione,ma non sai cosa ti aspetta nel futuro; potresti trovarti tra quindici anni con la figlia laureata ed indipendente,ma anche con la moglie stanca del menage, (non credere che non sappia intuisca)  che ti darà il benservito. Non che te lo auguri,eh! Ma, mai dire mai. 
E penso che a sessanta o a 70 anni, ancorché si sia padroni della propria vita e si abbia l'indipendenza economica, sia difficile per chiunque ripartire o anche solamente apprezzare lo status di persona "libera" .
Certo,se si ha una certa possibilità economica e non si è proprio uno scarafone non è difficile trovare quella con quindici anni di meno che potrà garantire una bella figura nelle uscite ufficiali, ma altrettante corna. Poi se uno è abituato bene... a maggior ragione disdegnerà  le coetanee flaccide e raggrinzite. Io credo nella "legge" del contrappasso....


----------



## Nocciola (14 Novembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> [
> 
> 
> Spero che non siano soldi buttati......
> ...


Quoto l’ultima frase


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Novembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Qui ti quoto.  L'alternativa è restare con un/una badante che, inoltre si spera si dedichi almeno per riconoscenza o affetto.... Il paradosso è finire all'ospizio sospinti dal consorte. Ma forse il rischio lo si corre di più con l'incontro dell'ultimo lustro,o decennio.
> A cinquanta,60 o a settanta,non è la stessa cosa.
> Tu magari confidi ancora in un ventennio di trasgressione,ma non sai cosa ti aspetta nel futuro; potresti trovarti tra quindici anni con la figlia laureata ed indipendente,ma anche con la moglie stanca del menage, (non credere che non sappia intuisca)  che ti darà il benservito. Non che te lo auguri,eh! Ma, mai dire mai.
> E penso che a sessanta o a 70 anni, ancorché si sia padroni della propria vita e si abbia l'indipendenza economica, sia difficile per chiunque ripartire o anche solamente apprezzare lo status di persona "libera" .
> Certo,se si ha una certa possibilità economica e non si è proprio uno scarafone non è difficile trovare quella con quindici anni di meno che potrà garantire una bella figura nelle uscite ufficiali, ma altrettante corna. Poi se uno è abituato bene... a maggior ragione disdegnerà  le coetanee flaccide e raggrinzite. Io credo nella "legge" del contrappasso....


 Mamma mia che prospettive ordinarie. Uno senza progetti per il futuro è senza progetti per il futuro pure a 30 anni.
Le coetanee flaccide e raggrinzite come le chiami tu fanno palestra, si tengono mediamente molto meglio dei mariti e scopano divinamente. E considerando che si bagnano meno delle coetanee, vieni tipo il triplo.
Io se mi ci metto a una trentenne le faccio girare la testa in 3 ore. Probabilmente perché chi ha a casa non regge il confronto. A una cinquantenne ci metto probabilmente di più, ma esattamente per lo stesso motivo. Solo che la trentenne ha il marito sul divano bloccato tra la paura del futuro e la speranza che papà schiatti e gli lasci casa. La cinquantenne ha il marito bloccato tra la paura del futuro e il pensiero di dover lasciare casa ai figli


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Novembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> ma nel momento in cui illudi un'altra persona ti stai prendendo anche altre responsabilità, e se lo fai in un tuo presunto clima di impunità sei anche un po' coglione, oltre che coniglio.


Illudere una persona e poi tornare sui propri passi è da infami.


----------



## flower7700 (15 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Lui un altro non è un problema eliminabile. Diciamo che è una questione di mercato. Diciamo che quelli meglio sono giá accasati, *mentre al di fuori dell'usato sicuro ci stanno solo i catorci che non vuole nessuno*...


A sto punto mi sparo che faccio prima apa:
Addio forum


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Novembre 2017)

flower7700 ha detto:


> A sto punto mi sparo che faccio prima apa:
> Addio forum


perchè? avevo capito che te fossi una utlizzatrice di sposati


----------



## JON (15 Novembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Illudere una persona e poi tornare sui propri passi è da infami.


Mah, se un simile errore dipende dall'inesperienza, per una volta ci può stare. A volte non si è in grado di valutare le situazioni per quello che sono e su tutti i fronti.

Se sei recidivo però è probabile che sia anche come dici tu.


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Novembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Mah, se un simile errore dipende dall'inesperienza, per una volta ci può stare. A volte non si è in grado di valutare le situazioni per quello che sono e su tutti i fronti.
> 
> Se sei recidivo però è probabile che sia anche come dici tu.


Jon, a una certa età l'inesperienza non esiste, e se esiste non va scusata.
E' come quando sento dire che qualcuno non saluta perchè è timido.
Se non saluti sei un maleducato, secondo me.
Detto questo, una delle modalità più comuni (e, ribadisco, più infami) in certe storie è proprio quella di raccontare chissà che, promettere chissà che, per poi fuggire a gambe levate quando c'è da 'stringere'.
Perchè lo si fa ?
Boh.
Per narcisismo, e cioè per attrarre il più possibile a noi quella persona ?
Per vincere ogni residua resistenza e farle aprire le cosce più facilmente e senza troppe menate ?


----------



## JON (15 Novembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Jon, a una certa età l'inesperienza non esiste, e se esiste non va scusata.
> E' come quando sento dire che qualcuno non saluta perchè è timido.
> Se non saluti sei un maleducato, secondo me.
> Detto questo, una delle modalità più comuni (e, ribadisco, più infami) in certe storie è proprio quella di raccontare chissà che, promettere chissà che, per poi fuggire a gambe levate quando c'è da 'stringere'.
> ...


Credo sia una questione di percezione personale.
Non tanto rivolta a se stessi, che comunque di per se sarebbe già tanto, ma anche per la sensibilità e il tatto che bisognerebbe avere nei confronti dell'altro. Non sarebbe nemmeno da escludere l'eventuale complicità di quest'ultimo quando si infila in situazioni che potenzialmente, si sa, comportano un certo grado di fallimento.

Fatto sta che tra illuso e alludente il secondo riveste un ruolo di certo più biasimabile. Di peggio c'è solo chi utilizza certi atteggiamenti in modalità strumentale. In genere la vergogna è un ottimo mitigante, quando questa manca i risultati sono generalmente proporzionati alle intenzioni.


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Novembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Non sarebbe nemmeno da escludere l'eventuale complicità di quest'ultimo quando si infila in situazioni che potenzialmente, si sa, comportano un certo grado di fallimento.


Poco ma sicuro, però se uno/a è innamorato ci crede e si fida (e ci spera, soprattutto).


----------



## ilnikko (15 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io se mi ci metto a una trentenne le faccio girare la testa in 3 ore. Probabilmente perché chi ha a casa non regge il confronto.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Novembre 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> View attachment 13350


Naaah! è la concorrenza che ha schifo. :mexican:


----------



## flower7700 (15 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> perchè? avevo capito che te fossi una utlizzatrice di sposati


ERO....  lo sfanculato. 
Ora voglio un catorcio libero


----------



## Orbis Tertius (15 Novembre 2017)

flower7700 ha detto:


> ERO....  lo sfanculato.
> Ora voglio un catorcio libero


:rotfl:
Una controllata al motore dalla prima, vedi se "spinge" abbastanza!


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Novembre 2017)

flower7700 ha detto:


> ERO....  lo sfanculato.
> Ora voglio un catorcio libero


Prova. Poi ci resoconti il test drive?


----------



## JON (15 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Prova. Poi ci resoconti il test drive?


Eh....speriamo non sia un crash test.


----------



## stany (15 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mamma mia che prospettive ordinarie. Uno senza progetti per il futuro è senza progetti per il futuro pure a 30 anni.
> Le coetanee flaccide e raggrinzite come le chiami tu fanno palestra, si tengono mediamente molto meglio dei mariti e scopano divinamente. E considerando che si bagnano meno delle coetanee, vieni tipo il triplo.
> Io se mi ci metto a una trentenne le faccio girare la testa in 3 ore. Probabilmente perché chi ha a casa non regge il confronto. A una cinquantenne ci metto probabilmente di più, ma esattamente per lo stesso motivo. Solo che la trentenne ha il marito sul divano bloccato tra la paura del futuro e la speranza che papà schiatti e gli lasci casa. La cinquantenne ha il marito bloccato tra la paura del futuro e il pensiero di dover lasciare casa ai figli


Azz...anche le tue sono considerazioni generaliste e qualunquiste ; però stanno nello stereotipo comune, e quindi debbo darti ragione.Io sono un tipo caustico e dissacrante, ma tu mi batti. Davvero cinico....


----------



## flower7700 (16 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Prova. Poi ci resoconti il test drive?


 pausa in convento per un po'


----------



## Annina123 (17 Novembre 2017)

Ieri abbiamo parlato 1 h e mezza al telefono.... inizialmente era gelido perché aveva paura che volessi farlo tornare sui suoi passi... poi si è sciolto... mi Ama... se tornasse indietro non rifarebbe le scelte che ha fatto ma ormai è tardi... sente il dovere di portare avanti la "sua situazione" a tutti i costi... più ci vedevamo più la terra sotto i suoi piedi iniziava a tremare e ha il terrore di dove possa portarlo questa cosa.
Dice che non si tratta di amare abbastanza.. secondo lui l'Amore c'è o non c'è e lui Ama me e non ha mai amato prima. Mi ha detto che non è che io conto 8 su 10 o simili... io per lui sono 10 e, se mi avesse conosciuta prima, mi avrebbe già chiesto di vivere insieme dopo nemmeno 2 mesi. Ma "la sua situazione" lui la vive come immutabile. Ormai i binari sono tracciati e deve cercare di vivere nei ranghi di quello che si è costruito finora. Entrambi soffrivamo sempre di più col passare del tempo... Non siamo fatti per fare gli amanti... ha preso la decisione cui pensavo 1 giorno sì e l'altro pure ma non avevo la forza di portare avanti da sola. Ci diamo man forte. Dice che non sa se ce la farà per sempre ma l'obiettivo è quello e non vuole che io stia ad aspettare qualcosa che probabilmente non accadrà mai. 
Stiamo male entrambi e io che per natura sono portata a pensare che ci sia sempre qualcosa da fare, mi scontro con il muro invalicabile della realtà delle cose e sto male... spero che un giorno potremo dire con certezza di aver preso la giusta decisione e magari ci renderemo conto che non era poi così importante... al momento mi sento come se mi avessero squarciato il petto e strappato il cuore... sarà la prima fase... 
Intanto mi impegno a tenermi occupata, sto ricostruendo la mia vita piano piano... c'è ancora tanto da fare. L'unica cosa che non riesco a fare è mangiare... 
Fine della lagna.


Ps: non fraintendetemi, alla fine io lo stimo ancora di più per la sua integrità e la sua coerenza.. anche se fatico a capire al 100% e cmq sono a pezzi...


----------



## Brunetta (17 Novembre 2017)

Ma come si fa, dopo i quattordici anni?!:facepalm:


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Novembre 2017)

Non ho parole


----------



## Orbis Tertius (17 Novembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma come si fa, dopo i quattordici anni?!:facepalm:


Beh, adesso non ha detto nulla di male, ha solo esternato quello che provava.
Quello che non capisco di Annina, come non capisco della mia ex amante, ma perché non ti tieni marito, figli e matrimonio e in parallelo costruisci una relazione che, se ben impostata, può darti tanto?
Non capisco, davvero non capisco.


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Novembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Beh, adesso non ha detto nulla di male, ha solo esternato quello che provava.
> Quello che non capisco di Annina, come non capisco della mia ex amante, ma perché non ti tieni marito, figli e matrimonio e in parallelo costruisci una relazione che, se ben impostata, può darti tanto?
> Non capisco, davvero non capisco.


vuole il vero amore.
Questo tizio l'ha fatta sentire importante come non le accadeva da anni. 
Lui si è tirato indietro quando ha capito che sarebbe stato o tutto o niente.
Meglio niente. Lui non vuole in parallelo, perché ha capito che lei non è disposta. Lo vuole tutto per se. Ma lui non vuole perdere figli e altro. Quindi ognuno a casa propria.
Il tutto fasciato in una romantica carta regalo.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (17 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> vuole il vero amore.
> Questo tizio l'ha fatta sentire importante come non le accadeva da anni.
> Lui si è tirato indietro quando ha capito che sarebbe stato o tutto o niente.
> Meglio niente. Lui non vuole in parallelo, perché ha capito che lei non è disposta. Lo vuole tutto per se. Ma lui non vuole perdere figli e altro. Quindi ognuno a casa propria.
> Il tutto fasciato in una romantica carta regalo.


Più che altro lei non ha capito la vera natura del matrimonio (una gran rottura di balle), ha deciso di dissolverlo per avere...un altro matrimonio.
Le donne proprio non c'arrivano a sta cosa...


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Novembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Più che altro lei non ha capito la vera natura del matrimonio (una gran rottura di balle), ha deciso di dissolverlo per avere...un altro matrimonio.
> Le donne proprio non c'arrivano a sta cosa...


 no perché credono che sia diverso


----------



## JON (18 Novembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Più che altro lei non ha capito la vera natura del matrimonio (una gran rottura di balle), ha deciso di dissolverlo per avere...un altro matrimonio.
> Le donne proprio non c'arrivano a sta cosa...


Anche se può sembrare azzardato (e lo è perché un altro matrimonio e semplicemente un altro matrimonio con tutti i suoi difetti), le sue intenzioni sono guidate dalla coerenza.


----------



## Annina123 (18 Novembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma come si fa, dopo i quattordici anni?!:facepalm:


Si vede che ci siamo trovati


----------



## Annina123 (18 Novembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Beh, adesso non ha detto nulla di male, ha solo esternato quello che provava.
> Quello che non capisco di Annina, come non capisco della mia ex amante, ma perché non ti tieni marito, figli e matrimonio e in parallelo costruisci una relazione che, se ben impostata, può darti tanto?
> Non capisco, davvero non capisco.


Stava male anche lui in questa situazione... non solo io. 
Una relazione parallela non è reale... è estemporanea e fine a se stessa... se ami davvero qlno vuoi condividere tante cose... non solo i ritagli di tempo... e diventa doloroso e frustrante col tempo... almeno secondo noi...
Io invece fatico a capire il dualismo protratto nel tempo...


----------



## Annina123 (18 Novembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Anche se può sembrare azzardato (e lo è perché un altro matrimonio e semplicemente un altro matrimonio con tutti i suoi difetti), le sue intenzioni sono guidate dalla coerenza.


Ma perché si ha la presunzione di pensare che tutti i matrimoni finiscano nello stesso modo? I difetti del matrimonio li capisco... ma non tutti sono dei fallimenti... 
Io cmq preferisco vivere alla luce del sole...


----------



## Annina123 (18 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> vuole il vero amore.
> Questo tizio l'ha fatta sentire importante come non le accadeva da anni.
> Lui si è tirato indietro quando ha capito che sarebbe stato o tutto o niente.
> Meglio niente. Lui non vuole in parallelo, perché ha capito che lei non è disposta. Lo vuole tutto per se. Ma lui non vuole perdere figli e altro. Quindi ognuno a casa propria.
> Il tutto fasciato in una romantica carta regalo.


Lui non vuole il parallelo perché non riesce a gestirlo nemmeno lui. Esistono anche uomini così. Non sono tutti traditori per natura. Quando ha capito che i sentimenti per me stavano minando le fondamenta di quanto per lui immutabile ha avuto la forza di chiudere. Io gli credo. L'ho sempre scritto. A costo di passare per scema, mi fido di lui.


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Novembre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Lui non vuole il parallelo perché non riesce a gestirlo nemmeno lui. Esistono anche uomini così. Non sono tutti traditori per natura. Quando ha capito che i sentimenti per me stavano minando le fondamenta di quanto per lui immutabile ha avuto la forza di chiudere. Io gli credo. L'ho sempre scritto. A costo di passare per scema, mi fido di lui.


Sai cosa mi lascia perplessa, che questa considerazione è stata fatta quando ha avuto certezza che tu volevi lasciare tuo marito.
Certo che venire a trovarti in vacanza e magari altri incontri impegnativi, sono ingestibili, sul lungo periodo la moglie si insospettirebbe.
Mi spiace, ma questo mea culpa sul sensi del dovere e il grande amore per te, ai miei occhi, risulta da paraculo.
Guarda che è un uscita di scena di grande effetto.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (18 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Sai cosa mi lascia perplessa, che questa considerazione è stata fatta quando ha avuto certezza che tu volevi lasciare tuo marito.
> Certo che venire a trovarti in vacanza e magari altri incontri impegnativi, sono ingestibili, sul lungo periodo la moglie si insospettirebbe.
> Mi spiace, ma questo mea culpa sul sensi del dovere e il grande amore per te, ai miei occhi, risulta da paraculo.
> Guarda che è un uscita di scena di grande effetto.


Continuo a non essere d'accordo 
Il paraculo non dà spiegazioni, il paraculo ti accartoccia e ti cestina. 
Questo si era innamorato davvero ma ha capito che, con la separazione, si entrava in un terreno molto pericoloso.
E se l'è fatta sotto.


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Novembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Continuo a non essere d'accordo
> Il paraculo non dà spiegazioni, il paraculo ti accartoccia e ti cestina.
> Questo si era innamorato davvero ma ha capito che, con la separazione, si entrava in un terreno molto pericoloso.
> E se l'è fatta sotto.


 anche a me hanno fatto su con una serie di cagate, quando lo stavo prendendo sul serio, è venuto fuori con scuse simili e non era sposato. Attenzione i marpioni ci sono sempre .io non riesco più a fidarmi, insomma le fette di salame dagli occhi mi sono cadute e non è semplice ripiazzarle


----------



## Annina123 (18 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Sai cosa mi lascia perplessa, che questa considerazione è stata fatta quando ha avuto certezza che tu volevi lasciare tuo marito.
> Certo che venire a trovarti in vacanza e magari altri incontri impegnativi, sono ingestibili, sul lungo periodo la moglie si insospettirebbe.
> Mi spiace, ma questo mea culpa sul sensi del dovere e il grande amore per te, ai miei occhi, risulta da paraculo.
> Guarda che è un uscita di scena di grande effetto.


Lui ha sempre saputo la questione tra me e mio marito...


----------



## Annina123 (18 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> anche a me hanno fatto su con una serie di cagate, quando lo stavo prendendo sul serio, è venuto fuori con scuse simili e non era sposato. Attenzione i marpioni ci sono sempre .io non riesco più a fidarmi, insomma le fette di salame dagli occhi mi sono cadute e non è semplice ripiazzarle



Ma lui non è affatto un marpione... e non si tratta di avere fette di salame! Quelle vanno tolte ma anche indossare occhiali che distorcono tutto non va bene...


----------



## Annina123 (18 Novembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Continuo a non essere d'accordo
> Il paraculo non dà spiegazioni, il paraculo ti accartoccia e ti cestina.
> Questo si era innamorato davvero ma ha capito che, con la separazione, si entrava in un terreno molto pericoloso.
> E se l'è fatta sotto.


Concordo con la prima parte... non so se se invece tutto si possa ridurre a farsela sotto oppure ad un profondo senso del dovere (misto al farsela sotto, sia chiaro).


----------



## oriente70 (18 Novembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Continuo a non essere d'accordo
> Il paraculo non dà spiegazioni, il paraculo ti accartoccia e ti cestina.
> Questo si era innamorato davvero ma ha capito che, con la separazione, si entrava in un terreno molto pericoloso.
> E se l'è fatta sotto.


E che doveva fare ??


----------



## Annina123 (18 Novembre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> E che doveva fare ??


Non aver paura di farsi delle domande forse... e dico domande, non decisioni da cui è difficile tornare indietro...


----------



## Orbis Tertius (18 Novembre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> E che doveva fare ??


Quello che ha fatto...


----------



## Annina123 (18 Novembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Quello che ha fatto...


Forse sì...


----------



## Blaise53 (18 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> no perché credono che sia diverso


Portare alle giostre i figli non tuoi. È una cosa da provare


----------



## Annina123 (18 Novembre 2017)

Ma quindi, indipendentemente da chi ci si sposa, quando, come e perché, tutti i matrimoni secondo voi finiscono allo stesso identico modo?


----------



## oriente70 (18 Novembre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Non aver paura di farsi delle domande forse... e dico domande, non decisioni da cui è difficile tornare indietro...


Probabilmente le domande se le è fatte ... Gli andava bene così Poi quando doveva decidere ha deciso ...


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Novembre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Ma quindi, indipendentemente da chi ci si sposa, quando, come e perché, tutti i matrimoni secondo voi finiscono allo stesso identico modo?


a quanto pare il senso del dovere a te non ha fatto effetto, visto che ti vuoi separare


----------



## Annina123 (18 Novembre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Probabilmente le domande se le è fatte ... Gli andava bene così Poi quando doveva decidere ha deciso ...


Probabilmente è andata proprio come dici.


----------



## oriente70 (18 Novembre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Ma quindi, indipendentemente da chi ci si sposa, quando, come e perché, tutti i matrimoni secondo voi finiscono allo stesso identico modo?


Ogni matrimonio o unione ha una sua storia.


----------



## Annina123 (18 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> a quanto pare il senso del dovere a te non ha fatto effetto, visto che ti vuoi separare


Senso del dovere verso chi?
Io di doveri ne sento tanti verso tante persone e anche verso me stessa...


----------



## Blaise53 (18 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> a quanto pare il senso del dovere a te non ha fatto effetto, visto che ti vuoi separare


Ma se voleva già andare per altri lidi. Il
Marito è solo un’appendice fastidiosa.


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Novembre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Senso del dovere verso chi?
> Io di doveri ne sento tanti verso tante persone e anche verso me stessa...


 lui ha senso del dovere verso la famiglia e rinuncia a te.
Tu invece, mi pare di capire che l'interesse verso la famiglia è scomparso.
Tu non avresti niente da perdere, lui a quanto pare molto.


----------



## Annina123 (18 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> lui ha senso del dovere verso la famiglia e rinuncia a te.
> Tu invece, mi pare di capire che l'interesse verso la famiglia è scomparso.
> Tu non avresti niente da perdere, lui a quanto pare molto.


Lui ha tutto da perdere. (Per questo non lo biasimo). Anche se stesso però.... è cmq e sarà  sempre lui a prendere le decisioni per se stesso. Credo che se insistessi tornerebbe da me... MA mi.ripeto come un mantra che lo amo e lo lascio libero di seguire quello che per lui è giusto. E ti assicuro che mi causa tanta fatica... liberissima di deridermi per questo.
La mia famiglia per me è la cosa più importante ma con mio marito è finita da anni... sono.cose diverse. Io sento il dovere verso di lui, di me e dei nostri figli, di affrontare la cosa...

Ps: per stare con lui avrei molto da perdere anche io, ma lo farei lo stesso.


----------



## oriente70 (18 Novembre 2017)

La vita non è sempre una favola con il lieto fine.
Soprattutto quando si parte da una sceneggiatura dove i due protagonisti non conoscono le battute dell'altro e li interviene il suggeritore /suggeritrice.


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Novembre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Lui ha tutto da perdere. (Per questo non lo biasimo). Anche se stesso però.... è cmq e sarà  sempre lui a prendere le decisioni per se stesso. Credo che se insistessi tornerebbe da me... MA mi.ripeto come un mantra che lo amo e lo lascio libero di seguire quello che per lui è giusto. E ti assicuro che mi causa tanta fatica... liberissima di deridermi per questo.
> La mia famiglia per me è la cosa più importante ma con mio marito è finita da anni... sono.cose diverse. Io sento il dovere verso di lui, di me e dei nostri figli, di affrontare la cosa...
> 
> Ps: per stare con lui avrei molto da perdere anche io, ma lo farei lo stesso.


 ti sei fatta un bel quadretto, non c'è che dire.
Meglio che non insisisti, potresti rimanerci molto male.
Ma.........vivi su un'altro pianeta.
Sei certa che con tuo marito non sia finita, perché quello che ti aspetti da un matrimonio non sia propriamente realistico.
A me iniziano a sorgere dei dubbi sulle tue aspettative di coppia in generale


----------



## Orbis Tertius (18 Novembre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> La mia famiglia per me è la cosa più importante ma con mio marito è finita da anni... sono.cose diverse. Io sento il dovere verso di lui, di me e dei nostri figli, di affrontare la cosa...


Anche tuo marito è la tua famiglia, è il padre dei tuoi figli, te ne rendi conto?
Da come parli per te la famiglia sono i i figli e basta. Non è così: quando vi separerete la famiglia non esisterà più, il resto sono chiacchiere.


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Novembre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> La vita non è sempre una favola con il lieto fine.
> Soprattutto quando si parte da una sceneggiatura dove i due protagonisti non conoscono le battute dell'altro e li interviene il suggeritore /suggeritrice.


dovresti leggere qualche volumetto di Harmony, li c'è sempre un principe azzurro che soccorre la fanciulla in difficoltà. Con relativo struggimento collettivo. E......casualmente lui agisce sempre secondo le aspettative:inlove:


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Novembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Anche tuo marito è la tua famiglia, è il padre dei tuoi figli, te ne rendi conto?
> Da come parli per te la famiglia sono i i figli e basta. Non è così: quando vi separerete la famiglia non esisterà più, il resto sono chiacchiere.


leggimi, proprio sopra di te


----------



## Blaise53 (18 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ti sei fatta un bel quadretto, non c'è che dire.
> Meglio che non insisisti, potresti rimanerci molto male.
> Ma.........vivi su un'altro pianeta.
> Sei certa che con tuo marito non sia finita, perché quello che ti aspetti da un matrimonio non sia propriamente realistico.
> A me iniziano a sorgere dei dubbi sulle tue aspettative di coppia in generale


Ma l’Ammore. Ah l’ammore che fa fa. E’ strunzat’


----------



## Blaise53 (18 Novembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Anche tuo marito è la tua famiglia, è il padre dei tuoi figli, te ne rendi conto?
> Da come parli per te la famiglia sono i i figli e basta. Non è così: quando vi separerete la famiglia non esisterà più, il resto sono chiacchiere.


E che gli frega, il marito è il nulla.


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Novembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma l’Ammore. Ah l’ammore che fa fa. E’ strunzat’


lei le fa, quello è certo


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2017)

Io resto in bilico tra il paraculo e un uomo da “ammirare”
In entrambi i casi non penso che ti ami. Nel primo vuole liberarsi di te uscendone bene e farei un controllo nel sito dove vi siete conosciuti
Nel secondo ben venga che ha capito cosa sono le cose importanti e che la storia con te lo stava allontanando da esse.
Ora che riesca a ricostruire il rapporto con la moglie non lo so ma il fatto che ci voglia provare gli fa guadagnare dei punti sicuramente


----------



## Blaise53 (18 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> lei le fa, quello è certo


Ma ormai è partita, che ci vuoi fare. Ribadisco quando una si porta i figli appresso e incontra l’amante è da ................. sono generoso


----------



## Orbis Tertius (18 Novembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma ormai è partita, che ci vuoi fare. Ribadisco quando una si porta i figli appresso e incontra l’amante è da ................. sono generoso


sprovveduta?


----------



## Blaise53 (18 Novembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> sprovveduta?


Ho messo i puntiniiiiii. Non mi tirare che su queste cose vado in sbrocco totale.


----------



## oriente70 (18 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> dovresti leggere qualche volumetto di Harmony, li c'è sempre un principe azzurro che soccorre la fanciulla in difficoltà. Con relativo struggimento collettivo. E......casualmente lui agisce sempre secondo le aspettative:inlove:





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> dovresti leggere qualche volumetto di Harmony, li c'è sempre un principe azzurro che soccorre la fanciulla in difficoltà. Con relativo struggimento collettivo. E......casualmente lui agisce sempre secondo le aspettative:inlove:


Se dovesse seguire le mie aspettative avrebbe comunque successo ma no con i volumetti Harmony .


----------



## oriente70 (18 Novembre 2017)

Doppio??


----------



## oriente70 (18 Novembre 2017)

Doppia??


----------



## Annina123 (18 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> dovresti leggere qualche volumetto di Harmony, li c'è sempre un principe azzurro che soccorre la fanciulla in difficoltà. Con relativo struggimento collettivo. E......casualmente lui agisce sempre secondo le aspettative:inlove:


Tutto sto accanimento non lo capisco proprio ma non importa... io non sono una fanculla da salvare... se mi conoscessi non avresti dubbi! Cmq... non leggo romanzi harmony ma potrei iniziare... magari scriverli e guadagnarci anche qualcosa!


----------



## Annina123 (18 Novembre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> La vita non è sempre una favola con il lieto fine.
> Soprattutto quando si parte da una sceneggiatura dove i due protagonisti non conoscono le battute dell'altro e li interviene il suggeritore /suggeritrice.


Chi sarebbe il suggeritore?
Che non sempre ci sia un lieto fine lo so.. ma non abbiamo quindi il dovere di provarci?


----------



## Annina123 (18 Novembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Anche tuo marito è la tua famiglia, è il padre dei tuoi figli, te ne rendi conto?
> Da come parli per te la famiglia sono i i figli e basta. Non è così: quando vi separerete la famiglia non esisterà più, il resto sono chiacchiere.


Che lui faccia parte della famiglia è ovvio. Che non esisterà più... non sono d'accordo proprio perché il fatto che siamo una famiglia è appunto un fatto.
Che la coppia non esista più... è altro...
Nessuno si chiede su cosa si fondi una famiglia?


----------



## Annina123 (18 Novembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> E che gli frega, il marito è il nulla.


Puoi metterci meno pathos.. non sto parlando di te!


----------



## Annina123 (18 Novembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io resto in bilico tra il paraculo e un uomo da “ammirare”
> In entrambi i casi non penso che ti ami. Nel primo vuole liberarsi di te uscendone bene e farei un controllo nel sito dove vi siete conosciuti
> Nel secondo ben venga che ha capito cosa sono le cose importanti e che la storia con te lo stava allontanando da esse.
> Ora che riesca a ricostruire il rapporto con la moglie non lo so ma il fatto che ci voglia provare gli fa guadagnare dei punti sicuramente


Io credo sia la seconda che hai detto e concordo con te...
Peccato che ci sia incappata io e ci stia male. Punto. E mi sfogo qui.


----------



## Annina123 (18 Novembre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Se dovesse seguire le mie aspettative avrebbe comunque successo ma no con i volumetti Harmony .


Con cosa se posso?


----------



## Skorpio (18 Novembre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Tutto sto accanimento non lo capisco proprio ma non importa.


È solo invidia

Quando uno è innamorato a volte fa un po' invidia..

La gente che osa sognare in genere provoca senso di disturbo...


----------



## oriente70 (18 Novembre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Chi sarebbe il suggeritore?
> Che non sempre ci sia un lieto fine lo so.. ma non abbiamo quindi il dovere di provarci?


Il suggeritore è il tuo amante  che ha capito che volevi cambiare copione e si è proposto come protagonista. Quando però la parte gli era diventata troppo pesante ha deciso forse di ritornare protagonista con la sua famiglia ... 
E te ora che farai?? 
Aspetterai il prossimo principe azzurro?? 
Continuerai con la separazione??
Oppure non ti separi e continuerai a cornificare tuo marito ??
Oppure,oppure,oppure.
Quando ci sono troppe scelte è facile sbagliare.
Difficile è mantenere unità una famiglia.


----------



## Annina123 (18 Novembre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Il suggeritore è il tuo amante  che ha capito che volevi cambiare copione e si è proposto come protagonista. Quando però la parte gli era diventata troppo pesante ha deciso forse di ritornare protagonista con la sua famiglia ...
> E te ora che farai??
> Aspetterai il prossimo principe azzurro??
> Continuerai con la separazione??
> ...


Tutti traditori ma la famiglia prima di tutto.
La trovo un'ipocrisia nauseante.


----------



## Annina123 (18 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È solo invidia
> 
> Quando uno è innamorato a volte fa un po' invidia..
> 
> La gente che osa sognare in genere provoca senso di disturbo...


Sembra davvero che sia così... ma d'altronde criticare gli altri è sempre molto meno faticoso che provare a fare di meglio.....


----------



## oriente70 (18 Novembre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Tutti traditori ma la famiglia prima di tutto.
> La trovo un'ipocrisia nauseante.


Non sono ne un traditore ne spero di essere stato tradito .
E comunque una persona  può anche sbagliare ma con la una famiglia sulle spalle certi tuoi comportamenti li trovo di cattivo gusto. Ma io sono nessuno


----------



## oriente70 (18 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È solo invidia
> 
> Quando uno è innamorato a volte fa un po' invidia..
> 
> La gente che osa sognare in genere provoca senso di disturbo...


A che gioco stai giocando ??


----------



## Annina123 (18 Novembre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Non sono ne un traditore ne spero di essere stato tradito .
> E comunque una persona  può anche sbagliare ma con la una famiglia sulle spalle certi tuoi comportamenti li trovo di cattivo gusto. Ma io sono nessuno


Quali?
Io lo rispetto e me ne sto in disparte dopo che lui ha fatto di tutto per conquistarmi... non mi sento deprecabile per questo e nemmeno una rovina famiglie.

Cmq intendevo che quelli che più difendono la famiglia fanno anche l'apologia del tradimento quasi come se fosse un ammortizzatore sociale...
Io credo che ci siano tanti valori e anche la propria integrità e la responsabilità verso se stessi siano fondamentali... invece a volte ci si nasconde dietro situazioni ormai compromesse con la scusa dello spirito di sacrificio..
Se decidi di sacrificati, fallo ma davvero.. non solo come facciata... se pensi che non sia giusto annullarsi in un matrimonio finito, affronta la cosa nel modo migliore che puoi. Invece alcuni si sentono migliori di altri ma e codardia.. è cinismo... io credo nell'amore ad esempio  e vengo subito tacciata per quella che legge romanzi harmony... è ridicolo! Se poi qlno si ricordasse la storia con mio marito e si mettesse nei miei panni... ma guarda caso si parla per partito preso... come se ci fossero delle fazioni, delle tifoserie... e lo trovo ridicolo.


----------



## Annina123 (18 Novembre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> A che gioco stai giocando ??


Ha scritto qlsa che nom doveva?


----------



## oriente70 (18 Novembre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Ha scritto qlsa che nom doveva?


No voglio capire


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È solo invidia
> 
> Quando uno è innamorato a volte fa un po' invidia..
> 
> La gente che osa sognare in genere provoca senso di disturbo...


 ma guarda non è invidia, basta non essere realisti e si diventa sognatori.
Considerato che si sfoga qui perché sta soffrendo è semmai da autolesionista insistere che è/era/poteva essere 'na favola.
Dovrebbe solo vedere la realtà, che ampiamente si rifiuta di fare. Certo è più bello sognare ma prima o poi cade col culo per terra. Sai cosa indorare la pillola, non fa altro che renderla impreparata. Poi se vuoi continuare a dirle brava continua così, ci sta.
Tieni presente che ne io ne te ne traiamo vantaggi, l'unica che ne fa le spese è lei. Tra 10 anni dirà che gli uomini sono stronzi, tranne quelli che è sparito dopo 3 mesi e che lei ha idealizzato.
Una mia amica da ragazza era innamorata persa di franco gasparri (fotoromanzo), a più di 30 inseguiva ancora quel sogno, nessuno era paragonabile.


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Novembre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> No voglio capire


mi associo


----------



## Skorpio (18 Novembre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> A che gioco stai giocando ??


A quello di sempre.

Difendo l'esposizione.

Probabilmente innamorarsi non sarà un affare d'oro.

Ma non è nemmeno un reato.

Ricordo che la mia mamma trovava ridicolo chi si innamorava dopo una certa età.

Ma è anche vero che aveva anche più di 85 anni...

La verità io penso, è che chi è innamorato sta come un leone.

E come disse un tale, meglio un giorno da leone che 100 anni da pecorone


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> A quello di sempre.
> 
> Difendo l'esposizione.
> 
> ...


 innamorarsi è stupendo, ma ci si deve rendere conto quando l'altro ci sta dicendo non proprio la stessa cosa.

Io mi innamoro e sono anche pronta a darmi della cogliona per non voler vedere l'evidente.
È diverso, che bersi tutto


----------



## Skorpio (18 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma guarda non è invidia, basta non essere realisti e si diventa sognatori.
> Considerato che si sfoga qui perché sta soffrendo è semmai da autolesionista insistere che è/era/poteva essere 'na favola.
> Dovrebbe solo vedere la realtà, che ampiamente si rifiuta di fare. Certo è più bello sognare ma prima o poi cade col culo per terra. Sai cosa indorare la pillola, non fa altro che renderla impreparata. Poi se vuoi continuare a dirle brava continua così, ci sta.
> Tieni presente che ne io ne te ne traiamo vantaggi, l'unica che ne fa le spese è lei. Tra 10 anni dirà che gli uomini sono stronzi, tranne quelli che è sparito dopo 3 mesi e che lei ha idealizzato.
> Una mia amica da ragazza era innamorata persa di franco gasparri (fotoromanzo), a più di 30 inseguiva ancora quel sogno, nessuno era paragonabile.


Si è vero.. prima o poi si cade col culo per terra.
Verissimo

E ne va tenuto conto.

Però è anche bello volare, e anche questo va ricordato

A chi se lo ricorda.. a chi il culo dolorante non ha cancellato l'ebbrezza e l'entusiasmo di quando volava


----------



## Annina123 (18 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> innamorarsi è stupendo, ma ci si deve rendere conto quando l'altro ci sta dicendo non proprio la stessa cosa.
> 
> Io mi innamoro e sono anche pronta a darmi della cogliona per non voler vedere l'evidente.
> È diverso, che bersi tutto


Lui mi ha detto proprio la stessa cosa nei sentimenti e non nei fatti...
Non potrebbe semplicemente essere sincero, aver fatto le aue considerazioni, ed aver rinunciato a me?
Dite tutti che l'amore non vince su tutto e poi quando capita dite che non era amore poprio perché non ha vinto su tutto... è una contraddizione...


----------



## MariLea (18 Novembre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Tutti traditori ma la famiglia prima di tutto.
> La trovo un'ipocrisia nauseante.


Se dare la priorità al benessere dei tuoi figli è ipocrisia nauseante... 

poi che tu tradisca e ti senta superiore a "tutti gli ipocriti che mettono la famiglia prima di tutto" la dice lunga...


----------



## oriente70 (18 Novembre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Quali?
> Io lo rispetto e me ne sto in disparte dopo che lui ha fatto di tutto per conquistarmi... non mi sento deprecabile per questo e nemmeno una rovina famiglie.
> 
> Cmq intendevo che quelli che più difendono la famiglia fanno anche l'apologia del tradimento quasi come se fosse un ammortizzatore sociale...
> ...


Qui ognuno interpreta ciò che un utente scrive in base alla propria cultura/esperienza/fede, ecc
Non sono convinto che lui si sia sacrificato più di tanto per conquistarti da come hai descritto la tua situazione famigliare.
Tanto è vero che gli hai permesso te di entrare a casa tua e te hai voluto che stesse con te e tuo figlio.
Una cosa mi sfugge il tuo ex marito come si comporta con i figli??


----------



## Annina123 (18 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma guarda non è invidia, basta non essere realisti e si diventa sognatori.
> Considerato che si sfoga qui perché sta soffrendo è semmai da autolesionista insistere che è/era/poteva essere 'na favola.
> Dovrebbe solo vedere la realtà, che ampiamente si rifiuta di fare. Certo è più bello sognare ma prima o poi cade col culo per terra. Sai cosa indorare la pillola, non fa altro che renderla impreparata. Poi se vuoi continuare a dirle brava continua così, ci sta.
> Tieni presente che ne io ne te ne traiamo vantaggi, l'unica che ne fa le spese è lei. Tra 10 anni dirà che gli uomini sono stronzi, tranne quelli che è sparito dopo 3 mesi e che lei ha idealizzato.
> Una mia amica da ragazza era innamorata persa di franco gasparri (fotoromanzo), a più di 30 inseguiva ancora quel sogno, nessuno era paragonabile.


Spero vivamente di non fare la fine della tua amica!!!!!!


----------



## Skorpio (18 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> innamorarsi è stupendo, ma ci si deve rendere conto quando l'altro ci sta dicendo non proprio la stessa cosa.
> 
> Io mi innamoro e sono anche pronta a darmi della cogliona per non voler vedere l'evidente.
> È diverso, che bersi tutto


.se ti innamori perdi obiettività.

Vedi uomini straordinari e inarrivabili anche se hai davanti un disgraziato qualunque con le toppe al culo, e che non sa mettere insieme 3 parole di fila 

Ma è così.

Io non riesco a non provare simpatia e dare incoraggiamento a chi è innamorato e stravede.

Forse anche perché so che arriverà il giorno che vedrà tutto diverso, e non sarà un bel giorno.

La nostra amica è innamorata.

Si sfracellera' e forse si romperà non solo il culo ma anche tutto il resto

Ma è giusto così.

Chi esce dal campo di calcio con la maglietta sempre pulita, vuol dire che ha fatto finta di giocare


----------



## oriente70 (18 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> A quello di sempre.
> 
> Difendo l'esposizione.
> 
> ...


Avvocato ??? Collega sera papero ??


----------



## Annina123 (18 Novembre 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Se dare la priorità al benessere dei tuoi figli è ipocrisia nauseante...
> 
> poi che tu tradisca e ti senta superiore a "tutti gli ipocriti che mettono la famiglia prima di tutto" la dice lunga...


Io ho detto che fare di tutto dietro e fingere di avere una famiglia perfetta tacciando gli altri che preferiscono essere onesti sia un'ipocrisia nauseante.
E basta nascondersi dietro ai figli!!!
Ho incontrato lui al bar con mio figlio e mi avete lapidata perché "cosa credi? Basta uno sguardo! Loro sentono tutto!" e poi si tengono in piedi parodie di famiglie, grottesche, prive di amòre tra coniugi, magari con relazioni parallele e si pensa che nom si accorgano di nulla... dai!!!
Meglio dire: non ho voglia/ho il terrore/penso sia tardi  o cose simili... ma alleggeriamo un po'le spalle a sti bambini! E ricordiamoci che il rapporto che vedono tra i genitori (e non sono scemi!) Sarà il metro per i loro rapporti futuri! E anche questa è una responsabilità enorme!!!
Sono coloro che vogliono mantenere la facciata della famiglia del mulino bianco gli ipocriti e gli illusi. 
E dire che tutte le famiglie sono così è un'oscenità secondo me.


----------



## Skorpio (18 Novembre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Avvocato ??? Collega sera papero ??


Non ho capito


----------



## Annina123 (18 Novembre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Qui ognuno interpreta ciò che un utente scrive in base alla propria cultura/esperienza/fede, ecc
> Non sono convinto che lui si sia sacrificato più di tanto per conquistarti da come hai descritto la tua situazione famigliare.
> Tanto è vero che gli hai permesso te di entrare a casa tua e te hai voluto che stesse con te e tuo figlio.
> Una cosa mi sfugge il tuo ex marito come si comporta con i figli??


Vuole loro molto bene, è un bravo papà nei sentimenti e, se si impegnerà davvero a risolvere i suoi problemi, lo sarà sempre di più anche con i fatti.
Cmq ti assicuro che si è impegnato molto.... non sai quanto. La mia situazione non qualifica la persona che sono. Non sono bisognosa nel senso della dipendenza. Sono stata sola tanto e posso starci ancora.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Lui mi ha detto proprio la stessa cosa nei sentimenti e non nei fatti...
> Non potrebbe semplicemente essere sincero, aver fatto le aue considerazioni, ed aver rinunciato a me?
> Dite tutti che l'amore non vince su tutto e poi quando capita dite che non era amore poprio perché non ha vinto su tutto... è una contraddizione...


Ha rinunciato a te perché c’era cose più importanti. Il fatto che non abbia scelto te PER ME significa che tutto questo amore non c’era. 
Se non è paraculo probabilmente anche per lui non é stato facile ma sta dove vuole stare.
Ha capito che la vita reale è quella e soprattutto non puó sapere come sarebbe stata la vita reale con te.


----------



## oriente70 (18 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non ho capito


Collega di arcistufo


----------



## Annina123 (18 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .se ti innamori perdi obiettività.
> 
> Vedi uomini straordinari e inarrivabili anche se hai davanti un disgraziato qualunque con le toppe al culo, e che non sa mettere insieme 3 parole di fila
> 
> ...


Non ho paura di sfracellarmi al suolo.
E non credo che tutri gli uomini che non mi scelgono siano delle persone orribili....
So che per come ci siamo.conosciuti lo sto idealizzando in parte... mi sarebbe piaciuto approfondire con un uomo come lui. Non si può.


----------



## MariLea (18 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si è vero.. prima o poi si cade col culo per terra.
> Verissimo
> 
> E ne va tenuto conto.
> ...


apologia del morbo di Alzheimer :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (18 Novembre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Collega di arcistufo


 non ho mai scritto la mia professione per scelta precisa 

Comunque.. per difendere che ha coraggio di parlare dei suoi sentimenti (anche se sgangherati o balordi) non servono particolari professionalità


----------



## Annina123 (18 Novembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ha rinunciato a te perché c’era cose più importanti. Il fatto che non abbia scelto te PER ME significa che tutto questo amore non c’era.
> Se non è paraculo probabilmente anche per lui non é stato facile ma sta dove vuole stare.
> Ha capito che la vita reale è quella e soprattutto non puó sapere come sarebbe stata la vita reale con te.


Quindi credi che l'amore nella vita vera vinca su tutto? Perché se no non si spiega...
Ha avuto paura... da un lato tutte le sue certezze e le sue responsabilità... dall'altro io. Non ha voluto continuare perché ha capito che rischiava davvero di mettere in discussione tutta la sua vita. Ha scelto. 
Io mica lo voglio spostare da dove sta! E dato che sono già caduta col culo per terra... mi distraggo scrivendo qui piuttosto che a lui!


----------



## Annina123 (18 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> non ho mai scritto la mia professione per scelta precisa
> 
> Comunque.. per difendere che ha coraggio di parlare dei suoi sentimenti (anche se sgangherati o balordi) non servono particolari professionalità


Cmq io sono d'accordo con te... per quel che vale!


----------



## Skorpio (18 Novembre 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> apologia del morbo di Alzheimer :rotfl:


Eh.. è un po' un peccato

Come quelli che si incazzano quando i figlioli fan casino, dimostrando di aver dimenticato di quando erano piccoli

A me invece piacciono 

Direi che quando posso mi unisco


----------



## oriente70 (18 Novembre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Vuole loro molto bene, è un bravo papà nei sentimenti e, se si impegnerà davvero a risolvere i suoi problemi, lo sarà sempre di più anche con i fatti.
> Cmq ti assicuro che si è impegnato molto.... non sai quanto. La mia situazione non qualifica la persona che sono. Non sono bisognosa nel senso della dipendenza. Sono stata sola tanto e posso starci ancora.


I bravi papà  non sono bravi mariti,
Le brave mamme non sono brave mogli.
E la soluzione??
Non sei sola hai una famiglia.


----------



## MariLea (18 Novembre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> ... da un lato tutte le sue certezze e le sue responsabilità... dall'altro io. Non ha voluto continuare perché ha capito che rischiava davvero di mettere in discussione tutta la sua vita. Ha scelto.


un altro ipocrita che ha scelto la famiglia?


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Quindi credi che l'amore nella vita vera vinca su tutto? Perché se no non si spiega...
> Ha avuto paura... da un lato tutte le sue certezze e le sue responsabilità... dall'altro io. Non ha voluto continuare perché ha capito che rischiava davvero di mettere in discussione tutta la sua vita. Ha scelto.
> Io mica lo voglio spostare da dove sta! E dato che sono già caduta col culo per terra... mi distraggo scrivendo qui piuttosto che a lui!


L’amore vero si
Ma per provare quell’amore bisogna vivere una storia vera e la vostra come tutte le storie extra non lo sono 
Il rischio di perdere il contatto con la realtà è alto e questo può portare a dimenticarsi di una quotidianità importante. 
Lui si è fermato prima. Almeno uno dei due ha capito cosa era reale e cosa un insieme di emozioni attrazione e sesso e quando era il momento per chiudere. 
Ma questo è solo il mio pensiero


----------



## Blaise53 (18 Novembre 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> un altro ipocrita che ha scelto la famiglia?


Si. 
Ma dico io a nannina, hai un figlio con problemi, problemi economici e pensi a farti l’amante? Ma non è roba per te. Ecchecazzo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Novembre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Lui mi ha detto proprio la stessa cosa nei sentimenti e non nei fatti...
> Non potrebbe semplicemente essere sincero, aver fatto le aue considerazioni, ed aver rinunciato a me?
> Dite tutti che l'amore non vince su tutto e poi quando capita dite che non era amore poprio perché non ha vinto su tutto... è una contraddizione...


ma lui ti ha detto che in famiglia sta male, ma ti ama e rinuncia a te per senso del dovere.
Ma perché? Per i figli, poi dice non vuole una relazione extra perché non ce la fa.
Io ci leggo dopo 3 mesi di innamoramento, resosi conto quanto tu stavi diventando pericolosa, in termini  di aspettative, ha preferito giocarsi la carta del buon padre di famiglia uscendo di scena senza possibilità di remake.
Perché vedi, il contrasto nasce da come lui si è presentato. Triste solo e abbandonato e poi......improvvisamente si è reso conto dei doveri. Li aveva anche quando ti ha conosciuta, non si sono palesati improvvisamente.


----------



## Annina123 (18 Novembre 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> un altro ipocrita che ha scelto la famiglia?


No. Ha scelto solo la famiglia. E sono certa che ci si impegnerà. Non so se ci riuscirà. Ipocriti coloro che la scelgono a parole ma mantengono magari relazioni parallele o ci rimangono senza provare a renderla più autentica...
Sarebbe stato più ipocrita portando avanti le cose con me.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> No. Ha scelto solo la famiglia. E sono certa che ci si impegnerà. Non so se ci riuscirà. Ipocriti coloro che la scelgono a parole ma mantengono magari relazioni parallele o ci rimangono senza provare a renderla più autentica...
> Sarebbe stato più ipocrita portando avanti le cose con me.


Ma tu questo non lo sai
Magari da domani torna nella chat e si trova una che non mette a rischio u suoi punti fermi


----------



## Annina123 (18 Novembre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> I bravi papà  non sono bravi mariti,
> Le brave mamme non sono brave mogli.
> E la soluzione??
> Non sei sola hai una famiglia.


Chi dice che non esistano bravi genitori e allo stesso tempo bravi compagni? 
E chi che se si ha una famiglia non si possa essere soli?


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Novembre 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> apologia del morbo di Alzheimer :rotfl:


diventano recidive e lo rifanno


----------



## Annina123 (18 Novembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> L’amore vero si
> Ma per provare quell’amore bisogna vivere una storia vera e la vostra come tutte le storie extra non lo sono
> Il rischio di perdere il contatto con la realtà è alto e questo può portare a dimenticarsi di una quotidianità importante.
> Lui si è fermato prima. Almeno uno dei due ha capito cosa era reale e cosa un insieme di emozioni attrazione e sesso e quando era il momento per chiudere.
> Ma questo è solo il mio pensiero


Qualcuno aveva.parlato di potenzialità di amore e mi era piaciuta questa definizione... diciamo che tra noi le possibilità erano alte ma che non lo sapremo mai.
E tra potenzialità e realtà....
.


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Novembre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Spero vivamente di non fare la fine della tua amica!!!!!!


speriamo!!!! Ora non sei messa bene eeehhhh


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Qualcuno aveva.parlato di potenzialità di amore e mi era piaciuta questa definizione... diciamo che tra noi le possibilità erano alte ma che non lo sapremo mai.
> E tra potenzialità e realtà....
> .


Ecco appunto
Le potenzialità probabilmente le vedi in ogni storia extra, basta tenere i piedi per terra e capire appunto che non è realtà
E poi per una ipotetica potenzialità butti a monte una famiglia ?


----------



## Annina123 (18 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma lui ti ha detto che in famiglia sta male, ma ti ama e rinuncia a te per senso del dovere.
> Ma perché? Per i figli, poi dice non vuole una relazione extra perché non ce la fa.
> Io ci leggo dopo 3 mesi di innamoramento, resosi conto quanto tu stavi diventando pericolosa, in termini  di aspettative, ha preferito giocarsi la carta del buon padre di famiglia uscendo di scena senza possibilità di remake.
> Perché vedi, il contrasto nasce da come lui si è presentato. Triste solo e abbandonato e poi......improvvisamente si è reso conto dei doveri. Li aveva anche quando ti ha conosciuta, non si sono palesati improvvisamente.


Non si è mai presentato triste, solo e abbandonato... e io non sono mai stata pericolosa con le mie aspettative... se mai lui con le sue che stavano cambiando.... 
Sono certa che gli sarà difficile rientrare nei ranghi ma so anche che ci proverà davvero e lo rispetto. Doveri sempre avuti... ma poi insorgono anche le paure e le preoccupazioni...


----------



## Orbis Tertius (18 Novembre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> tradimento quasi come se fosse un ammortizzatore sociale...


Ecco brava, ottima definizione. Se non è un ammortizzatore sociale è un bel ammortizzatore per le balle (in almeno due sensi) 


Annina123 ha detto:


> Sono coloro che vogliono mantenere la facciata della famiglia del mulino bianco


Dove l'ho già sentita questa? Ah si, dalla mia ex. A volte ritornano :rotfl:


Annina123 ha detto:


> Quindi credi che l'amore nella vita vera vinca su tutto?


Sta frase,Annina, è da film per adolescenti. La vita insegna ben altro.


----------



## Annina123 (18 Novembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma tu questo non lo sai
> Magari da domani torna nella chat e si trova una che non mette a rischio u suoi punti fermi


Certo! Tutto può essere.
L'ho scritto tantr volte... io mi fido di lui.


----------



## oriente70 (18 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> non ho mai scritto la mia professione per scelta precisa
> 
> Comunque.. per difendere che ha coraggio di parlare dei suoi sentimenti (anche se sgangherati o balordi) non servono particolari professionalità


La mia era una battuta ... 
Mi piace vedere le cose anche da un altro punto di vista non mio.
Ma dire che è invidia vedere due  persone innamorate dopo ciò che ha descritto Annina. 
Forse innamorata è lei ... Ma Bob aggiustatutto non credo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .se ti innamori perdi obiettività.
> 
> Vedi uomini straordinari e inarrivabili anche se hai davanti un disgraziato qualunque con le toppe al culo, e che non sa mettere insieme 3 parole di fila
> 
> ...


 e che caxxo, finalmente lo hai detto.

Non serve avvalorare le stupide che dice, in quelle ci è gia invischiata, fa già da sola.

Quello che le si sta dicendo che sta guardando un mondo creato solo da lei e da qualche bella parola butta nel modo giusto da chi ha saputo cogliere l'attimo.


----------



## Annina123 (18 Novembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ecco brava, ottima definizione. Se non è un ammortizzatore sociale è un bel ammortizzatore per le balle (in almeno due sensi)
> 
> Dove l'ho già sentita questa? Ah si, dalla mia ex. A volte ritornano :rotfl:
> 
> Sta frase,Annina, è da film per adolescenti. La vita insegna ben altro.


Appunto!!! L'amore non vince su tutto. Punto. E se non vince, non è detto che non sia amore.

Tanti si contraddicono in questo senso...
1) l'amore non vince su tutto
2) se non ti ha scelto significa che non ti ama

Secondo me le 2 frasi sono incompatibili. Non so se mi sono spiegata meglio...


----------



## Annina123 (18 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> e che caxxo, finalmente lo hai detto.
> 
> Non serve avvalorare le stupide che dice, in quelle ci è gia invischiata, fa già da sola.
> 
> Quello che le si sta dicendo che sta guardando un mondo creato solo da lei e da qualche bella parola butta nel modo giusto da chi ha saputo cogliere l'attimo.


Tutti gli uomini sono cattivi! Tutti ti mentono e ti usano! Tranne quelli che ti scelgono per sempre e ti sposano... ah no! Nemmeno quelli.... ĺa vita fa schifo!

Va bene così?


----------



## Annina123 (18 Novembre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> La mia era una battuta ...
> Mi piace vedere le cose anche da un altro punto di vista non mio.
> Ma dire che è invidia vedere due  persone innamorate dopo ciò che ha descritto Annina.
> Forse innamorata è lei ... Ma Bob aggiustatutto non credo.


Perché? Solo perché ha scelto la moglie e la famiglia? Ma allora l'amore vince su tutto davvero..? Mi confondete.......


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Novembre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Non si è mai presentato triste, solo e abbandonato... e io non sono mai stata pericolosa con le mie aspettative... se mai lui con le sue che stavano cambiando....
> Sono certa che gli sarà difficile rientrare nei ranghi ma so anche che ci proverà davvero e lo rispetto. Doveri sempre avuti... ma poi insorgono anche le paure e le preoccupazioni...


:rotfl::rotfl: sei una causa persa, a lavar la testa all'asino ci si rimette il sapone.
Contenta tu di queste giustificazioni:up:


----------



## Annina123 (18 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl: sei una causa persa, a lavar la testa all'asino ci si rimette il sapone.
> Contenta tu di queste giustificazioni:up:


Chissà quanta esperienza hai in queste cose per essere così sicura di tutto.....


----------



## Skorpio (18 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Quello che le si sta dicendo che sta guardando un mondo creato solo da lei e da qualche bella parola butta nel modo giusto da chi ha saputo cogliere l'attimo.


Ma l'amore è anche questo per buona parte di tutti

Ed è una sensazione piuttosto bella ed inebriante.

E personalmente sarei pronto a star male per 2 anni per vivermela 2 settimane.

Per cui.. se decide di viversela (perché lo decide lei) e rischiare di sfracellarsi  posso solo dirle che so quanto si gode, e che se la goda più che può


----------



## oriente70 (18 Novembre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Chi dice che non esistano bravi genitori e allo stesso tempo bravi compagni?
> E chi che se si ha una famiglia non si possa essere soli?


Non se l'unica che ha o ha avuto problemi con il marito o la moglie .
Io sto con la mia compagna da oltre 20 anni ... E pensi che siano tutti e 20 da incorniciare ?? 
Beata te ... 
In una famiglia non si è mai soli altrimenti non la vedo come famiglia ,
Chiamala in un altro modo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma l'amore è anche questo per buona parte di tutti
> 
> Ed è una sensazione piuttosto bella ed inebriante.
> 
> ...


l'aspettano mesi di disperazione, se non la guarda nel verso giusto


----------



## Skorpio (18 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> l'aspettano mesi di disperazione, se non la guarda nel verso giusto


Eh ma io mica ci posso far nulla.. :carneval:

L'amore ha un prezzo

C'è chi se la sente di pagare e chi no


----------



## Blaise53 (18 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> l'aspettano mesi di disperazione, se non la guarda nel verso giusto


Che siano mesi di disperazione per lei me ne può fregar di meno. Il problema è quella creatura.


----------



## Annina123 (18 Novembre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Non se l'unica che ha o ha avuto problemi con il marito o la moglie .
> Io sto con la mia compagna da oltre 20 anni ... E pensi che siano tutti e 20 da incorniciare ??
> Beata te ...
> In una famiglia non si è mai soli altrimenti non la vedo come famiglia ,
> Chiamala in un altro modo.


Ho accanto un uomo assente da anni e che non ha fatto nulla per cambiare le cose (per vari motivi). Sono sola e lo sono stata per tanto. Ti assicuro che in una famiglia ci si può sentire soli come tra la folla.
Evidentemente hai avuto una compagna, un'interlocutrice.

Non voglio 20 anni da incorniciare ma autentici sì e spero che lo siano anche per te.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (18 Novembre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Appunto!!! L'amore non vince su tutto. Punto. E se non vince, non è detto che non sia amore.
> 
> Tanti si contraddicono in questo senso...
> 1) l'amore non vince su tutto
> ...


Ah ecco, ora intendo.
Nella vita vince il potere e basta...


----------



## Annina123 (18 Novembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Che siano mesi di disperazione per lei me ne può fregar di meno. Il problema è quella creatura.


Blaise... stai zitto se non hai nulla di intelligente da dire. E preoccupati delle tue povere creature...


----------



## oriente70 (18 Novembre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Ho accanto un uomo assente da anni e che non ha fatto nulla per cambiare le cose (per vari motivi). Sono sola e lo sono stata per tanto. Ti assicuro che in una famiglia ci si può sentire soli come tra la folla.
> Evidentemente hai avuto una compagna, un'interlocutrice.
> 
> Non voglio 20 anni da incorniciare ma autentici sì e spero che lo siano anche per te.


E se sai sti  motivi ... Li ritieni reali o paranoie ... E comunque li hai mai condivisi con lui ??


----------



## Annina123 (18 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> l'aspettano mesi di disperazione, se non la guarda nel verso giusto


Perché? Io credo che supererò tutto... sto già riprendendo le.redini della mia vita che avevo appoggiato qualche tempo fa... ho di nuovo le risorse per andare avanti.
A volte toccare il fondo dà una bella spinta... e ancora non lo avevo toccato. 
Piango e rido e mi rimbocco le maniche.. in un turbine di emozioni... sono di nuovo viva e pronta ad andare avanti. Anche se sono a pezzi... cioè... in base al momento in cui mi parli ho emozioni diverse.. ma questa è la strada per andare avanti.


----------



## Annina123 (18 Novembre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> E se sai sti  motivi ... Li ritieni reali o paranoie ... E comunque li hai mai condivisi con lui ??


Ne ho parlato per anni.. sono motivi reali e concreti. Ora ne è più consapevole anche lui grazie anche al percorso con lo psicologo e riconosce di avermi abbandonata anni fa
.. e per la prima volta sta affrontando i suoi problemi ma io non posso aiutarlo.. pare anzi che avermi vicino sia una deresponsabilizzazione per lui.

Se stiamo in macchina ci schiantiamo di sicuro contro un muro, se saltiamo giù abbiamo una possibilità di salvarci... da soli e magari un domani insieme. Ora non lo vedo possibile.


----------



## Blaise53 (18 Novembre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Blaise... stai zitto se non hai nulla di intelligente da dire. E preoccupati delle tue povere creature...


Si vede che ho colto. Beh le mie creature son ultratrentenni e giù di lì. Dei nipoti mi preoccupo, so fare anche il nonno. Poi in fatto di intelligenza la lascio a te e ai romanzetti da grand hotel. E per ora mi fermo. Continua.........


----------



## oriente70 (18 Novembre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Ne ho parlato per anni.. sono motivi reali e concreti. Ora ne è più consapevole anche lui grazie anche al percorso con lo psicologo e riconosce di avermi abbandonata anni fa
> .. e per la prima volta sta affrontando i suoi problemi ma io non posso aiutarlo.. pare anzi che avermi vicino sia una deresponsabilizzazione per lui.
> 
> Se stiamo in macchina ci schiantiamo di sicuro contro un muro, se saltiamo giù abbiamo una possibilità di salvarci... da soli e magari un domani insieme. Ora non lo vedo possibile.


E che cavolo  che coppia ve sete cercati


----------



## Blaise53 (18 Novembre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> E che cavolo  che coppia ve sete cercati


Chissà a quale punto di esasperazione lo ha portato.


----------



## Annina123 (18 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh ma io mica ci posso far nulla.. :carneval:
> 
> L'amore ha un prezzo
> 
> C'è chi se la sente di pagare e chi no





oriente70 ha detto:


> E che cavolo  che coppia ve sete cercati


Troppo lungo da spiegare. Ma le cose stanno così...


----------



## Jacaranda (18 Novembre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Tutti traditori ma la famiglia prima di tutto.
> La trovo un'ipocrisia nauseante.


Cara Annina, come sai io in questo momento potrei essere benissimo la moglie del tuo ex amante.
Mio marito ha fatto la stessa scelta e dato che non l’ho mai visto meravigliosamente responsabile nei confronti dei figli e che per l’ultimo anno di frequentazione con la sua graziosa signorina li ha trascurato in maniera incredibile....che ti devo dire... Ha fatto la scelta per la famiglia? Non amava a sufficienza lei per fare quello che altri hanno fatto? Chi lo sa davvero? a lei ha detto probabilmente le stesse cose che ti sei sentita dire tu... a me dice tutti i giorni che mi ama e che sono la donna della sua vita.
Cosa è vero? 
Probabilmente un mix delle due cose..o forse niente... . il dato di fatto però è che lui è con me ora. Anch’io potrei pensare che stia mentendo...ma il fatto che sia qui è un dato oggettivo e inconfutabile e non saprò mai cosa sta nella sua testa... 
potrebbe averti detto la verità o averti riempita di balle...è davvero importante saperlo? 
Lui non ha scelto te. Vuoi dare a questo un valore elevatissimo per non sentirti di essere stata per lui un’evasione? Fai pure ...ma potrebbe non essere così.  Mettilo in conto, credimi...conviene.


----------



## Blaise53 (18 Novembre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Cara Annina, come sai io in questo momento potrei essere benissimo la moglie del tuo ex amante.
> Mio marito ha fatto la stessa scelta e dato che non l’ho mai visto meravigliosamente responsabile nei confronti dei figli e che per l’ultimo anno di frequentazione con la sua graziosa signorina li ha trascurato in maniera incredibile....che ti devo dire... Ha fatto la scelta per la famiglia? Non amava a sufficienza lei per fare quello che altri hanno fatto? Chi lo sa davvero? a lei ha detto probabilmente le stesse cose che ti sei sentita dire tu... a me dice tutti i giorni che mi ama e che sono la donna della sua vita.
> Cosa è vero?
> Probabilmente un mix delle due cose..o forse niente... . il dato di fatto però è che lui è con me ora. Anch’io potrei pensare che stia mentendo...ma il fatto che sia qui è un dato oggettivo e inconfutabile e non saprò mai cosa sta nella sua testa...
> ...


standing ovation


Medita nnannarella, medita.


----------



## Jacaranda (18 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh ma io mica ci posso far nulla.. :carneval:
> 
> L'amore ha un prezzo
> 
> C'è chi se la sente di pagare e chi no


Continuò a sentire impropriamente parlare d’amore... l’amore è quello che ho visto ieri negli occhi di due genitori che accompagnavano la figlia disabile a passeggio...l’amore è quello di mio padre che ha accudito mia madre nella malattia.... l’amore lo vedo in chi si tiene per mano e rispetta anche dopo 40 anni di matrimonio ...
Chiamare amore tre mesi di farfalle nello stomaco non rientra nel mio vocabolario, mi spiace....


----------



## Blaise53 (18 Novembre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Continuò a sentire impropriamente parlare d’amore... l’amore è quello che ho visto ieri negli occhi di due genitori che accompagnavano la figlia disabile a passeggio...l’amore è quello di mio padre che ha accudito mia madre nella malattia.... l’amore lo vedo in chi si tiene per mano e rispetta anche dopo 40 anni di matrimonio ...
> Chiamare amore tre mesi di farfalle nello stomaco non rientra nel mio vocabolario, mi spiace....


----------



## Annina123 (18 Novembre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Cara Annina, come sai io in questo momento potrei essere benissimo la moglie del tuo ex amante.
> Mio marito ha fatto la stessa scelta e dato che non l’ho mai visto meravigliosamente responsabile nei confronti dei figli e che per l’ultimo anno di frequentazione con la sua graziosa signorina li ha trascurato in maniera incredibile....che ti devo dire... Ha fatto la scelta per la famiglia? Non amava a sufficienza lei per fare quello che altri hanno fatto? Chi lo sa davvero? a lei ha detto probabilmente le stesse cose che ti sei sentita dire tu... a me dice tutti i giorni che mi ama e che sono la donna della sua vita.
> Cosa è vero?
> Probabilmente un mix delle due cose..o forse niente... . il dato di fatto però è che lui è con me ora. Anch’io potrei pensare che stia mentendo...ma il fatto che sia qui è un dato oggettivo e inconfutabile e non saprò mai cosa sta nella sua testa...
> ...


Io credo che mi abbia detto la verità per come lo ho conosciuto e quello che abbiamo vissuto insieme.
Lui cmq non è mai stato assente con i figli, non li ha mai trascurati. 
Certo le cose non cambiano. I fatti sono gli stessi ma io gli credo. E credo che ora sia più facile tornare indietro ora piuttosto che una volta consolidato il nostro rapporto. Lui non è stato scoperto. Forse questa è la differenza.
Davvero.. gli auguro che riscopra la moglie e che siano bene insieme e che tutto questo abbia un senso... 
I fatti non cambiano. Io rispondo perché tanti danno.per scontato che sia tutto falso/sporco e io credo che le cose possano anche stare diversamente. Non tutti i tradimenti sono uguali...

Se non dovesse andare meglio farà come faceva prima... tantissimi impegni e hobby per vedersi il meno possibile.


E ovviamente auguro a te che sia sincero... potrebbe esserlo oppure no. Secondo me devi pensarci bene e, se lo ritieni sincero, fidarti e basta. Altrimenti una provocazione  del primo Blaise di turno potrebbe mandarti in crisi e alla fine stai male solo tu... è possibile aver tradito ed essere delle brave persone. Questo io credo.


----------



## Annina123 (18 Novembre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Continuò a sentire impropriamente parlare d’amore... l’amore è quello che ho visto ieri negli occhi di due genitori che accompagnavano la figlia disabile a passeggio...l’amore è quello di mio padre che ha accudito mia madre nella malattia.... l’amore lo vedo in chi si tiene per mano e rispetta anche dopo 40 anni di matrimonio ...
> Chiamare amore tre mesi di farfalle nello stomaco non rientra nel mio vocabolario, mi spiace....


Allora l'amore puoi scomodarlo solo col senno di poi? Anche io e mio marito portiamo nostro figlio disabile a passeggio. E l'amore per lui è immenso e condiviso. Tuo padre probabilmente amava tua madre anche 20 anni fa e ben prima della malattia...


----------



## Skorpio (18 Novembre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Continuò a sentire impropriamente parlare d’amore... l’amore è quello che ho visto ieri negli occhi di due genitori che accompagnavano la figlia disabile a passeggio...l’amore è quello di mio padre che ha accudito mia madre nella malattia.... l’amore lo vedo in chi si tiene per mano e rispetta anche dopo 40 anni di matrimonio ...
> Chiamare amore tre mesi di farfalle nello stomaco non rientra nel mio vocabolario, mi spiace....


Trovarsi d'accordo in disaccordo su un vocabolo non ci risparmierà nulla del nostro destino

Cmq per me l'amore è questo

[video=youtube;gyZ9V1Izu10]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gyZ9V1Izu10[/video]


----------



## Jacaranda (18 Novembre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Io credo che mi abbia detto la verità per come lo ho conosciuto e quello che abbiamo vissuto insieme.
> Lui cmq non è mai stato assente con i figli, non li ha mai trascurati.
> Certo le cose non cambiano. I fatti sono gli stessi ma io gli credo. E credo che ora sia più facile tornare indietro ora piuttosto che una volta consolidato il nostro rapporto. Lui non è stato scoperto. Forse questa è la differenza.
> Davvero.. gli auguro che riscopra la moglie e che siano bene insieme e che tutto questo abbia un senso...
> ...


Non è stato scoperto ma ha capito che volevi di più da lui... in ogni caso lo hai posto davanti a una scelta ... 
In anni non si conosce la persona che si ha quotidianamente al proprio fianco... come si può pensare di conoscere qualcuno completamente dopo tre mesi ...
Il tradimento è sempre falso e sporco... lo stai farcendo di nobiltà ma non è così, anche se ti avesse detto cose profondamente vere. 
Mi spiace, so che stai soffrendo e, guarda un po’ , per colpa sua .... del tuo principe azzurro...


----------



## Jacaranda (18 Novembre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Allora l'amore puoi scomodarlo solo col senno di poi? Anche io e mio marito portiamo nostro figlio disabile a passeggio. E l'amore per lui è immenso e condiviso. Tuo padre probabilmente amava tua madre anche 20 anni fa e ben prima della malattia...


Si, l’amore arriva con il senno di poi.... è il consolidamento delle emozioni...è qualcosa che resiste agli schiaffi della vita... 
L’infatuazione e l’innamoramento invece sono il preludio di qualcosa che potrebbe diventare amore ...ma anche no.


----------



## Skorpio (18 Novembre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Si, l’amore arriva con il senno di poi....


Questa mi ricorda l'ex ministro Scajola con la ristrutturazione della sua casa pagata da terzi a sua insaputa


----------



## Jacaranda (18 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Questa mi ricorda l'ex ministro Scajola con la ristrutturazione della sua casa pagata da terzi a sua insaputa


Mah, non sono d’accordo o forse non ci capiamo.
La consapevolezza non è postuma all’amore ma all’innamoramento.
Secondo te innamoramento e amore sono la stessa cosa?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (18 Novembre 2017)

[video]https://youtube.com/watch?v=TLGLvbAo_iU[/video]


----------



## Skorpio (18 Novembre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Mah, non sono d’accordo o forse non ci capiamo.
> La consapevolezza non è postuma all’amore ma all’innamoramento.
> Secondo te innamoramento e amore sono la stessa cosa?


Io penso sia questione di espressioni convenzionate.

Credo che ci troviamo tutti d'accordo sull'innamoramento sia come espressione sia come sensazioni collegate.

L'amore... Ecco che l'aspetto "sensazionale" (di sensazioni) lascia mestamente il campo a "usi e consuetudini" (andiamo a braccetto a messa, si guarda il figlio che gioca nel prato assieme sorridendo, si scopa x volte a settimana /mese/ anno.. etc...)

E arriva la confusione, perché ognuno ha le sue idee.

E il "non amare" più viene collegato sempre al decadimento parziale o totale di "consuetudini"

Ma di "sensazioni" non c'è più granché di tracce


----------



## Orbis Tertius (18 Novembre 2017)

[video=youtube_share;jaIIhGfwUlM]https://youtu.be/jaIIhGfwUlM[/video]


----------



## Brunetta (18 Novembre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Tutti traditori ma la famiglia prima di tutto.
> La trovo un'ipocrisia nauseante.


Guarda che quello è il tuo grande amore.


----------



## Annina123 (18 Novembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda che quello è il tuo grande amore.


Ma infatti!
Alla.fine io.sto.di merda e lui è con la sua famiglia felice.
Alla grande!!


----------



## Blaise53 (18 Novembre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Ma infatti!
> Alla.fine io.sto.di merda e lui è con la sua famiglia felice.
> Alla grande!!


Se pure brunetta ti sfotte è il non plus ultra


----------



## Brunetta (18 Novembre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Ma infatti!
> Alla.fine io.sto.di merda e lui è con la sua famiglia felice.
> Alla grande!!





Blaise53 ha detto:


> Se pure brunetta ti sfotte è il non plus ultra


Non sfotto.
Cerco di farle vedere che sta gettando sugli altri pensieri suoi.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Novembre 2017)

Una volta dissi che non ero mai stata amata. Scandalo! E poi rassicurazioni: ma no, non dire così.
Ma per me è come dire che non ho vinto l’Oscar o il Nobel. Mica mi sento una povera tapina.
Questo non esclude che si possano vivere storie belle e innamoramenti.
Ma lasciamo perdere l’amore.
Oh piacerebbe anche a me, come piaceva a Biancaneve.


----------



## Blaise53 (18 Novembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una volta dissi che non ero mai stata amata. Scandalo! E poi rassicurazioni: ma no, non dire così.
> Ma per me è come dire che non ho vinto l’Oscar o il Nobel. Mica mi sento una povera tapina.
> Questo non esclude che si possano vivere storie belle e innamoramenti.
> Ma lasciamo perdere l’amore.
> Oh piacerebbe anche a me, come piaceva a Biancaneve.


Solo a quella granculo di cenerentola


----------



## Annina123 (18 Novembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una volta dissi che non ero mai stata amata. Scandalo! E poi rassicurazioni: ma no, non dire così.
> Ma per me è come dire che non ho vinto l’Oscar o il Nobel. Mica mi sento una povera tapina.
> Questo non esclude che si possano vivere storie belle e innamoramenti.
> Ma lasciamo perdere l’amore.
> Oh piacerebbe anche a me, come piaceva a Biancaneve.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sfotto.
> Cerco di farle vedere che sta gettando sugli altri pensieri suoi.


Non è che proprio proprio mi sia inventata tutto... lui ha fatto la sua parte! Farina del suo sacco! Cmq capisco le obiezioni... 
Lasciatemi struggere in pace ancora per un po'...


----------



## Blaise53 (18 Novembre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Non è che proprio proprio mi sia inventata tutto... lui ha fatto la sua parte! Farina del suo sacco! Cmq capisco le obiezioni...
> Lasciatemi struggere in pace ancora per un po'...


Struggiti con molta sofferenza.


----------



## Annina123 (18 Novembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Struggiti con molta sofferenza.


Capisco che i weekend per un nonno siano interminabili... ma lasciami un po' di spazio!


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Novembre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Capisco che i weekend per un nonno siano interminabili... ma lasciami un po' di spazio!


Assolutamente giornata pienotta, accompagnato il nipotino a calcio , Seratina con amici e ho trovato il tempo anche per lo sfottò a te, rientro in questo istante e forse stasera si chiava anche. Tu struggiti nel tuo amore  mentre senti il sottofondo di tuo marito che russa . Bon nuit mon ami(?)nooooooo


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Novembre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Ieri abbiamo parlato 1 h e mezza al telefono.... inizialmente era gelido perché aveva paura che volessi farlo tornare sui suoi passi... poi si è sciolto... mi Ama... se tornasse indietro non rifarebbe le scelte che ha fatto ma ormai è tardi... sente il dovere di portare avanti la "sua situazione" a tutti i costi... più ci vedevamo più la terra sotto i suoi piedi iniziava a tremare e ha il terrore di dove possa portarlo questa cosa.
> Dice che non si tratta di amare abbastanza.. secondo lui l'Amore c'è o non c'è e lui Ama me e non ha mai amato prima. Mi ha detto che non è che io conto 8 su 10 o simili... io per lui sono 10 e, se mi avesse conosciuta prima, mi avrebbe già chiesto di vivere insieme dopo nemmeno 2 mesi. Ma "la sua situazione" lui la vive come immutabile. Ormai i binari sono tracciati e deve cercare di vivere nei ranghi di quello che si è costruito finora. Entrambi soffrivamo sempre di più col passare del tempo... Non siamo fatti per fare gli amanti... ha preso la decisione cui pensavo 1 giorno sì e l'altro pure ma non avevo la forza di portare avanti da sola. Ci diamo man forte. Dice che non sa se ce la farà per sempre ma l'obiettivo è quello e non vuole che io stia ad aspettare qualcosa che probabilmente non accadrà mai.
> Stiamo male entrambi e io che per natura sono portata a pensare che ci sia sempre qualcosa da fare, mi scontro con il muro invalicabile della realtà delle cose e sto male... spero che un giorno potremo dire con certezza di aver preso la giusta decisione e magari ci renderemo conto che non era poi così importante... al momento mi sento come se mi avessero squarciato il petto e strappato il cuore... sarà la prima fase...
> Intanto mi impegno a tenermi occupata, sto ricostruendo la mia vita piano piano... c'è ancora tanto da fare. L'unica cosa che non riesco a fare è mangiare...
> ...


che attore!! :rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Novembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Anche tuo marito è la tua famiglia, è il padre dei tuoi figli, te ne rendi conto?
> Da come parli per te la famiglia sono i i figli e basta. Non è così: q*uando vi separerete la famiglia non esisterà più*, il resto sono chiacchiere.



Mica detto. Io sono separato eppure siamo ancora un famiglia. Lo so che è difficile da immaginare ma io e la madre di mia figlia abbiamo un rapporto amichevole e famigliare. Gestiamo nostra figlia in autonomia e spesso usciamo a cena insieme con la piccola e facciamo dei pigiama parti tutti e tre insieme. 

Non amarsi più è una cosa. Odiarsi non è obbligatorio. 

My2cents.


----------



## ilnikko (20 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Mica detto. Io sono separato eppure siamo ancora un famiglia. Lo so che è difficile da immaginare ma io e la madre di mia figlia abbiamo un rapporto amichevole e famigliare. Gestiamo nostra figlia in autonomia e spesso usciamo a cena insieme con la piccola e facciamo dei pigiama parti tutti e tre insieme.
> 
> Non amarsi più è una cosa. Odiarsi non è obbligatorio.
> 
> My2cents.


Finalmente.
L'ho scritto in tutte le salse ma tanto non c'è storia...le separazioni devono per forza essere tutte uguali, famiglie sfasciate, ripicche,vendette,ecc.ecc.
Che poi mi piacerebbe capire qual'è la famiglia sfasciata tra la tua e quella di due ancora "sposati" dove entrambi fottono a destra e sinistra, non si parlano,non si toccano da anni....bah


----------



## Skorpio (20 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Mica detto. Io sono separato eppure siamo ancora un famiglia. Lo so che è difficile da immaginare ma io e la madre di mia figlia abbiamo un rapporto amichevole e famigliare. Gestiamo nostra figlia in autonomia e spesso usciamo a cena insieme con la piccola e facciamo dei pigiama parti tutti e tre insieme.
> 
> Non amarsi più è una cosa. Odiarsi non è obbligatorio.
> 
> My2cents.


Meno male che la civiltà esiste anche oltre una separazione e oltre un amore finito.

Un mio amico con la ex moglie è più complice adesso che è separato che prima che erano sposati.

Le cose che è valso la pena vivere si vedono anche quando finiscono, da cosa resta.. 

Anzi, si vedono specialmente quando finiscono.

Quando son tutte rose e fiori, son bravi tutti


----------



## Nocciola (20 Novembre 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Finalmente.
> L'ho scritto in tutte le salse ma tanto non c'è storia...le separazioni devono per forza essere tutte uguali, famiglie sfasciate, ripicche,vendette,ecc.ecc.
> Che poi mi piacerebbe capire qual'è la famiglia sfasciata tra la tua e quella di due ancora "sposati" dove entrambi fottono a destra e sinistra, non si parlano,non si toccano da anni....bah


Io penso che qualunque sia la situazione tra i coniugi la cosa da guardare è cosa arriva ai figli
Se penso a me io e mio marito non siamo una coppia da diversi anni ma ai miei figli non è mai arrivata questa cosa. Mio figlio piccolo ci ha preso in giro fino a qualche mese fa perchè secondo lui eravamo troppo pucci pucci.
Da qualche mese invece è arrivata anche a loro l'aria pesante e a quel punto bisogna prendere una decisione
Io penso che bisogna fare ogni tentativo possibile per salvare una coppia anche per loro se loro stanno bene in quella famiglia. Preso atto che non si può salvare nulla si può decidere di mantenere un clima sereno per loro (che si trombi a destra e sinistra a loro non arriva se non glielo vuoi fare arrivare), se non si è in grado non ha senso fingere.


----------



## Annina123 (20 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Mica detto. Io sono separato eppure siamo ancora un famiglia. Lo so che è difficile da immaginare ma io e la madre di mia figlia abbiamo un rapporto amichevole e famigliare. Gestiamo nostra figlia in autonomia e spesso usciamo a cena insieme con la piccola e facciamo dei pigiama parti tutti e tre insieme.
> 
> Non amarsi più è una cosa. Odiarsi non è obbligatorio.
> 
> My2cents.


È esattamente quello che penso io e quello cui tenderemo insieme...
Sono contenta di sentire anche pareri diversi dai soliti!


----------



## Annina123 (20 Novembre 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Finalmente.
> L'ho scritto in tutte le salse ma tanto non c'è storia...le separazioni devono per forza essere tutte uguali, famiglie sfasciate, ripicche,vendette,ecc.ecc.
> Che poi mi piacerebbe capire qual'è la famiglia sfasciata tra la tua e quella di due ancora "sposati" dove entrambi fottono a destra e sinistra, non si parlano,non si toccano da anni....bah


È quello che credo anche io... la famiglia è un'altra cosa rispetto alla mera apparenza!


----------



## Annina123 (20 Novembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io penso che qualunque sia la situazione tra i coniugi la cosa da guardare è cosa arriva ai figli
> Se penso a me io e mio marito non siamo una coppia da diversi anni ma ai miei figli non è mai arrivata questa cosa. Mio figlio piccolo ci ha preso in giro fino a qualche mese fa perchè secondo lui eravamo troppo pucci pucci.
> Da qualche mese invece è arrivata anche a loro l'aria pesante e a quel punto bisogna prendere una decisione
> Io penso che bisogna fare ogni tentativo possibile per salvare una coppia anche per loro se loro stanno bene in quella famiglia. Preso atto che non si può salvare nulla si può decidere di mantenere un clima sereno per loro (che si trombi a destra e sinistra a loro non arriva se non glielo vuoi fare arrivare), se non si è in grado non ha senso fingere.


Secondo me ai figli arriva tanto... ma tanto... al di là di quello che pensiamo noi... 
Non si può pensare di trombare a destra e a sinistra senza che ricada nulla sul clima familiare... se la coppia viene meno (non parlo di crisi momentanee o momenti di stanchezza) la famiglia, che si basa sulla coppia! Ne risente eccome! E forse è meglio guardarsi dentro e prendere delle decisioni condivise quando ancora non si è arrivati al culmine... lì è più difficile... ma se stai andando a sbattere contro un muro e te ne accorgi.. forse è meglio fermarsi prima piuttosto che sfarcellarsene contro...


----------



## disincantata (20 Novembre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Tutti traditori ma la famiglia prima di tutto.
> La trovo un'ipocrisia nauseante.



Qui ti do ragione,ma sai cara, quante ne sono passate da qui, di amanti  persino di uomini SOLO fidanzati, o solo conviventi, pure senza figli, che hanno sperato per anni di essere scelte? Una se ricordo bene 10 anni.  Era ossessionatada lui. Credo Calypso il nick.
Oppure tante come te, convintissime che l'amico avrebbe lasciato la moglie.
Perche' tu all'iizio volevi essere certa ci fosse anche solo una probabilita' su 1 milione che accadesse.
Di persona si farebbe piu'  in fretta a spiegare, raccontare, poi e' ovVio che conti sempre l'esperienza personale.
Cambia anche se si e' giovani,meno esperienze, tu parli di anni di crisi ma hai un figlio di 2, poi ci sta che hai sbagliato marito, ma  vuoi  pareri tutti favorevoli o ti interssa il parere ache  di altri?
Lui cercava una 'vacanza', bellissima, ma credo non gli sia mai e poi mai sfiorata l'idea di disfare il suo matrimonio  e poi, siamo seri, 3 o 4 mesi che vi conoscete, non conosci i suoi difettine,    che contano piu' dei pregi. 
Poteva essere stronzo e dirti la verita', ma sapendo che tu sei decisa  a separarti, ti ha lasciato un piccolo sogno.


----------



## Annina123 (20 Novembre 2017)

disincantata ha detto:


> Qui ti do ragione,ma sai cara, quante ne sono passate da qui, di amanti  persino di uomini SOLO fidanzati, o solo conviventi, pure senza figli, che hanno sperato per anni di essere scelte? Una se ricordo bene 10 anni.  Era ossessionatada lui. Credo Calypso il nick.
> Oppure tante come te, convintissime che l'amico avrebbe lasciato la moglie.
> Perche' tu all'iizio volevi essere certa ci fosse anche solo una probabilita' su 1 milione che accadesse.
> Di persona si farebbe piu'  in fretta a spiegare, raccontare, poi e' ovVio che conti sempre l'esperienza personale.
> ...


Io credo che abbia troncato tutto quando ha iniziato a pensarci invece.... 
I suoi difetti li ho visti, viverli è diverso, sono davvero tanti ma non mi hanno mai fatto paura! Io credo che avrei potuto renderlo felice e SO che lo pensa anche lui.
Io non ero affatto convinta che avrebbe chiuso con la moglie in realtà. 

I pareri mi interessano tutti ma magari meno quello di vecchi barbogi presuntuosi e incattiviti dalla vita... 
Io sono convinta che anche lui ci stia male e davvero non credo che mi abbia usata e presa in giro... almeno non consapevolmente... però sarebbe triste se ora se ne cercasse un'altra... ma più per lui che per me.. ora abbiamo prospettive diverse... sarà un grande uomo se riuscirà a ricostruire un rapporto autentico con la moglie e glielo auguro... le alternative sono piuttosto tristi  e cmq non sono più affare mio...  

Davvero ogni storia è a sé ma gli epiloghi spesso sono i medesimi...


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Novembre 2017)

disincantata ha detto:


> Qui ti do ragione,ma sai cara, quante ne sono passate da qui, di amanti  persino di uomini SOLO fidanzati, o solo conviventi, pure senza figli, che hanno sperato per anni di essere scelte? Una se ricordo bene 10 anni.  Era ossessionatada lui. Credo Calypso il nick.
> Oppure tante come te, convintissime che l'amico avrebbe lasciato la moglie.
> Perche' tu all'iizio volevi essere certa ci fosse anche solo una probabilita' su 1 milione che accadesse.
> Di persona si farebbe piu'  in fretta a spiegare, raccontare, poi e' ovVio che conti sempre l'esperienza personale.
> ...


 come non quotarti.
Queste relazioni hanno un lato triste, che si viene a scoprire a distanza di tempo. Prima l'infatuazione offusca.
La famiglia in apparenza a cui Annina fa riferimento è vede ipocrita, la rivalutera un giorno.
Certo occhi verdi è uno dei pochi che ha trovato un punto di incontro con la ex compagna. Ma non è sempre così.
Gli ideali si vorrebbero vivere in pienezza, poi si rimane schiacciati dai fatti.
Lei è molto carica, decisa, e forte di ripartire. Sinceramente glielo auguro. Non so ma io sono sempre scettica . Mi fa paura che non abbia preso in considerazione che un figlio disabile tra separati potrebbe risultare alla fine un carico solo per lei.


----------



## Mariben (20 Novembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Anche se può sembrare azzardato (e lo è perché un altro matrimonio e semplicemente un altro matrimonio con tutti i suoi difetti), le sue intenzioni sono guidate dalla coerenza.


Sta storia che che ogni rapporto(  matrimonio e simili ) sia in sequenza uguale all'altro è una st.....ata  come dire che tutte gli uomini o le donne sono uguali. Può esserlo solo se porti nel nuovo le  dinamiche e le tue cose irrisolte , se ricalchi il copione.


----------



## Annina123 (20 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> come non quotarti.
> Queste relazioni hanno un lato triste, che si viene a scoprire a distanza di tempo. Prima l'infatuazione offusca.
> La famiglia in apparenza a cui Annina fa riferimento è vede ipocrita, la rivalutera un giorno.
> Certo occhi verdi è uno dei pochi che ha trovato un punto di incontro con la ex compagna. Ma non è sempre così.
> ...


Il lato triste è evidente fin dall'inizio io credo...
E sono CERTA che riusciremo ad avere un rapporto più che civile e non sarò MAI una madre single. 
Andando avanti così il nostro "destino " è segnato. Se invece servisse un elettroshock? Magari sarà un defibrillatore.... vale la pena rischiare. Anche per rispetto di quello che siamo stati, non siamo più e non saremo mai più se andiamo avanti così....


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Novembre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Io credo che abbia troncato tutto quando ha iniziato a pensarci invece....
> I suoi difetti li ho visti, viverli è diverso, sono davvero tanti ma non mi hanno mai fatto paura! Io credo che avrei potuto renderlo felice e SO che lo pensa anche lui.
> Io non ero affatto convinta che avrebbe chiuso con la moglie in realtà.
> 
> ...


carissima non si è incattiviti dalla vita, si diventa realistici. Altrementi saremmo ancora tutti adolescenti superficiali.
Le critiche barbose, sono quelle che i ragazzini notano.
Credo che tu non sia ancora matura, in generale.
Sinceramente la tua superficialità se fossi un uomo mi verrebbe da tenerti a distanza. Pericolosamente infantile.


----------



## Annina123 (20 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> carissima non si è incattiviti dalla vita, si diventa realistici. Altrementi saremmo ancora tutti adolescenti superficiali.
> Le critiche barbose, sono quelle che i ragazzini notano.
> Credo che tu non sia ancora matura, in generale.
> Sinceramente la tua superficialità se fossi un uomo mi verrebbe da tenerti a distanza. Pericolosamente infantile.


Sembra che sperare in qualcosa di meglio sia da immaturi... io semplicemente non credo che sia così...  
Se credi che la vita sia una merda io ti dico che non la penso come te. Punto. E non me ne vergogno affatto.
I LIMITI VERI sono altri purtroppo ma forse è impossibile capire per chi non ci si è scontrato...
Non sono rassegnata e non me ne vergogno affatto!


----------



## Blaise53 (20 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> carissima non si è incattiviti dalla vita, si diventa realistici. Altrementi saremmo ancora tutti adolescenti superficiali.
> Le critiche barbose, sono quelle che i ragazzini notano.
> Credo che tu non sia ancora matura, in generale.
> Sinceramente la tua superficialità se fossi un uomo mi verrebbe da tenerti a distanza. Pericolosamente infantile.


Straquotone. La signora tene ancora o’ core int’ o’ zzuccher’.


----------



## Blaise53 (20 Novembre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Sembra che sperare in qualcosa di meglio sia da immaturi... io semplicemente non credo che sia così...
> Se credi che la vita sia una merda io ti dico che non la penso come te. Punto. E non me ne vergogno affatto.
> I LIMITI VERI sono altri purtroppo ma forse è impossibile capire per chi non ci si è scontrato...
> Non sono rassegnata e non me ne vergogno affatto!


CVD


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Novembre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Sembra che sperare in qualcosa di meglio sia da immaturi... io semplicemente non credo che sia così...
> Se credi che la vita sia una merda io ti dico che non la penso come te. Punto. E non me ne vergogno affatto.
> I LIMITI VERI sono altri purtroppo ma forse è impossibile capire per chi non ci si è scontrato...
> Non sono rassegnata e non me ne vergogno affatto!


la vita non è una merda, assolutamente, tu leggi questo in quello che dico perché non vuoi prendere in considerazione che la zucca è zucca e la fata smemorina non esiste. 
Dico di fare i passi secondo la gamba. Invito alla prudenza.
Esiste sempre il peggio del peggio.
Immaturo e pensare che si troverà di sicuro il meglio.
Mi sembra tu ti stia dibattendo.


----------



## Annina123 (20 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> la vita non è una merda, assolutamente, tu leggi questo in quello che dico perché non vuoi prendere in considerazione che la zucca è zucca e la fata smemorina non esiste.
> Dico di fare i passi secondo la gamba. Invito alla prudenza.
> Esiste sempre il peggio del peggio.
> Immaturo e pensare che si troverà di sicuro il meglio.
> Mi sembra tu ti stia dibattendo.


Io dico che valga la pena provare a trovare del bello nella vita.
E non sono superficiale nel dire che i limiti ed i vincoli sono pochi... e ahimè mi ci sono scontrata... e non parlo di uomini. 
Abbiamo il dovere di fare del nostro meglio.
Per noi e per gli altri, per i nostri cari soprattutto. 
Non mi aspetti che tutti condividano... ma il rispetto penso sia il minimo. 
Sono una campana fuori dal vostro coro e per questo per forza in errore?


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Novembre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Io dico che valga la pena provare a trovare del bello nella vita.
> E non sono superficiale nel dire che i limiti ed i vincoli sono pochi... e ahimè mi ci sono scontrata... e non parlo di uomini.
> Abbiamo il dovere di fare del nostro meglio.
> Per noi e per gli altri, per i nostri cari soprattutto.
> ...


sei in errore se pensi che dopo 3/4 mesi l'uomo perfetto abbia preferito "il dovere" all'amore. E lo hai esaltato fino a qualche post indietro, per poi avere un piccolo tarlo, ma come hai detto non ti riguarda più. Non sei in errore ma sprovveduta.
Sei in errore se pensi stare meglio con un figlio disabile e un altro da accudire "da sola" perché una volta che tuo marito sarà uscito di casa potrebbe rivelarsi quelli che non ti aspetti.
Sei in errore se pensi iniziare una nuova storia con pargoli appresso e pure piccoli.

Si sei in errore, ma continua l'esperienza si fa proprio sul campo, scontrandosi con i fatti.
Io ti rispetto, solo che ti dico che fa acqua.


----------



## disincantata (20 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> come non quotarti.
> Queste relazioni hanno un lato triste, che si viene a scoprire a distanza di tempo. Prima l'infatuazione offusca.
> La famiglia in apparenza a cui Annina fa riferimento è vede ipocrita, la rivalutera un giorno.
> Certo occhi verdi è uno dei pochi che ha trovato un punto di incontro con la ex compagna. Ma non è sempre così.
> ...



Non so la gravita' della malattia.

Lei  conta molto sui suoi genitori e parenti.

Speriamo sia sempre così.  

Comunque io ne conosco  di separati-amici amici. 




NONOSTANTE tutti i pasticci, combinati da mio  marito, mai avrei smesso di parlargli civilmente, dopo il disastro della bomba, ciabatte  che volavano, lui incassata e taceva, o faceva danni,
 x  i suoi caos lavorativi, non ci avrei neppure litigato.   
Non avevo motivo,  il danno, enorme, c'era,
Pensi ai figli.
Sono riuscita a non cambiare  il loro modo di vivere, a fatica ma ci sono riuscita. 1 gia' fuori casa. Ora 2 e una part-ime
Lui  ogni  tanto  se  ne  esce 'incantato'
Ovvio che senza i suoi guai le figlie sarebbero supersistemate, e lui, soprattutto per la piu  ' fragile, di salute e lavoro, precario, ne soffre.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Novembre 2017)

Annina stai avendo reazioni da troll.
Se vuoi sentire di aver vissuto in tre mesi il grande amore della vita, continua a crederci.
Invece con tuo marito hai fatto due figli perché passava di lì?


----------



## Brunetta (20 Novembre 2017)

Poi, diciamocelo, “con il mio partner sono anni che non c’è nulla. Ormai siamo come fratello e sorella!” lo abbiamo sentito tante e tante volte tutti eh.


----------



## Annina123 (20 Novembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Poi, diciamocelo, “con il mio partner sono anni che non c’è nulla. Ormai siamo come fratello e sorella!” lo abbiamo sentito tante e tante volte tutti eh.


Per me è così. 
Quindi?


----------



## Annina123 (20 Novembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Annina stai avendo reazioni da troll.
> Se vuoi sentire di aver vissuto in tre mesi il grande amore della vita, continua a crederci.
> Invece con tuo marito hai fatto due figli perché passava di lì?


Sarò un fake...
Avrebbe potuto esserlo... 
Devo per forza dire che sistemerò tutto con mio marito per darvi qualche soddisfazione?
Possibile che sia finita oppure sono la strega nera che vuole distruggere tutto per seguire ideali adolescenziali? Bha!
Le cose cambiano e le coppie possono scoppiare.. spero di non aver scioccato nessuno scrivendolo nero su bianco.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Novembre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Sarò un fake...
> Avrebbe potuto esserlo...
> Devo per forza dire che sistemerò tutto con mio marito per darvi qualche soddisfazione?
> Possibile che sia finita oppure sono la strega nera che vuole distruggere tutto per seguire ideali adolescenziali? Bha!
> Le cose cambiano e le coppie possono scoppiare.. spero di non aver scioccato nessuno scrivendolo nero su bianco.


Ma figurati!
Però con un bambino di due anni è un po’ presto.
Non sarai mica quella dell’allattamento che è tornata? :mexican: è una battuta.
Comunque le probabilità che si incontrino i due che vivono in fratellanza sono abbastanza basse.
 Infatti lui è scappato.
Io da ingenua sedicenne non ci avrei creduto (era successo a un’amica più grande di trovare quello sposato che tra le lacrime poi l’aveva lasciata). Tu ci vuoi credere. In fin dei conti sono fatti tuoi.


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Novembre 2017)

Non sei un fake, sei una marmocchia stupidotta e arrogante. All'inizio tutti hanno il valore che si danno. Alla fine uno fa i bilanci e quel che vedo é na mezza cartuccia. Ma pure un quarto.Se hai un confronto con 10 persone che, da qualunque verso la giri, ti dicono esattamente la stessa cosa, e tu continui a rispondere non è vero, per me è così, pappappero. Che cazzo ci stai ancora a fare qui? Tanto non mi pare che pezze d'appoggio alla tua autostima in frantumi le trovate più di tante. Eccheppalle!


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Novembre 2017)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non so la gravita' della malattia.
> 
> Lei  conta molto sui suoi genitori e parenti.
> 
> ...


annina penso abbia altri problemi col marito, che bisognerebbe valutare diversamente credo in funzione della famiglia.


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Novembre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Sarò un fake...
> Avrebbe potuto esserlo...
> Devo per forza dire che sistemerò tutto con mio marito per darvi qualche soddisfazione?
> Possibile che sia finita oppure sono la strega nera che vuole distruggere tutto per seguire ideali adolescenziali? Bha!
> Le cose cambiano e le coppie possono scoppiare.. spero di non aver scioccato nessuno scrivendolo nero su bianco.


da quanto sei sposata e da quando sei/siete in crisi


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Novembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Invece con tuo marito hai fatto due figli perché passava di lì?


tipo
[video=youtube_share;uYRLkIZ_6XY]https://youtu.be/uYRLkIZ_6XY[/video]


----------



## Annina123 (20 Novembre 2017)

Insomma... stronza io che mi ostino a sostenere che con mio marito sia finita... perché, in fondo, sapete molto meglio voi come stanno realmente le cose. 

E poi, ovviamente, sono stata evidentemente presa x il culo dal mio amante e sempre stronza io ad averci creduto. Probabilmente qualcuno di voi lo ha intervistato e sa con estrema certezza qualcosa che non so e cmq la colpa è mia che mi sono fatta prendere in giro.

Dico solo che questo forum, che peraltro esalta figure aberranti come arcistufo, non è esattamente (e fortunatamente) uno spaccato della realtà. Per spiegare meglio... se 8 persone del forum sostengono una cosa e 2 no, non significa che nella società l'80% delle persone la pensino come loro. Non si tratta di un panel significativo. E peraltro il fatto che la maggioranza pensi una cosa non significa in generale che abbia ragione, la storia lo dimostra.

Detto questo... ho scritto l'epilogo più per far vedere a chi fosse incappato nel forum e avesse letto la mia storia che, nonostante le "buone intenzioni", anche la mia è finita di merda. Non volevo dare adito a false speranze.


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Novembre 2017)

Mi esaltanoh! :rotfl:
Ripassa tra dieci anni, marmocchia :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (20 Novembre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Insomma... stronza io che mi ostino a sostenere che con mio marito sia finita... perché, in fondo, sapete molto meglio voi come stanno realmente le cose.
> 
> E poi, ovviamente, sono stata evidentemente presa x il culo dal mio amante e sempre stronza io ad averci creduto. Probabilmente qualcuno di voi lo ha intervistato e sa con estrema certezza qualcosa che non so e cmq la colpa è mia che mi sono fatta prendere in giro.
> 
> ...


Stronza tu e lui, l’hai detto solo tu.
La situazione la vedo così: tu ti sei innamorata indubbiamente per un bisogno profondo di essere amata, ma anche di amare perché vivi in un matrimonio freddo. Io penso che la freddezza in un matrimonio sia tragica, ma dipenda da entrambi. La mancanza di sesso ne è conseguenza è causa in un circolo vizioso. Invece il tradimento dipende da chi sceglie di tradire. Non dubito che possano essere due cose in relazione e che, magari, tuo marito ti tradisca da tempo e questo spieghi la freddezza. 
Ci si può benissimo innamorare in un paio d’ore, ma per parlare d’amore non si può dopo tre mesi.
Credo che l’innamoramento possa portare a uno stato euforico che fa perdere il contatto con la realtà.
Anche il tuo amante, che non sembra per nulla Alicio nel paese delle meraviglie capitato causualmente sul sito solitudine, può essere stato travolto dalla tua euforia e dal tuo bisogno d’amore. Ma credo che abbia capito ben presto che stavi facendo sul serio perché o eri una stronza, e non è così, oppure solo una travolta dalle emozioni può pensare di caricare un estraneo delle problematiche della propria famiglia. 
Magari così come tu ti sei confidata qui (e magari con qualche amica) anche lui ha chiesto qualche parere e ha dato retta a chi gli ha detto che non era il caso o lui stesso ha bucato il palloncino che gli era parso una mongolfiera...
Se uno fa quattro conti (soprattutto emotivi) non può pensare di buttare nel cesso un matrimonio per una che dopo meno di TRE MESI è pronta a buttarsi anima e corpo e...figli appresso in una relazione con uno visto poche volte e che telefonava mentre facevano la spesa o sulla strada di casa.

Prova a immaginare di voler tuo marito e che lui ti racconti di essersi innamorato di una conosciuta in chat, beh dai, non gli diresti “ma sei diventato scemo?”?


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Novembre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Insomma... stronza io che mi ostino a sostenere che con mio marito sia finita... perché, in fondo, sapete molto meglio voi come stanno realmente le cose.
> 
> E poi, ovviamente, sono stata evidentemente presa x il culo dal mio amante e sempre stronza io ad averci creduto. Probabilmente qualcuno di voi lo ha intervistato e sa con estrema certezza qualcosa che non so e cmq la colpa è mia che mi sono fatta prendere in giro.
> 
> ...


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Novembre 2017)

Alicio mi piace. Parecchio.


----------



## Blaise53 (21 Novembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Stronza tu e lui, l’hai detto solo tu.
> La situazione la vedo così: tu ti sei innamorata indubbiamente per un bisogno profondo di essere amata, ma anche di amare perché vivi in un matrimonio freddo. Io penso che la freddezza in un matrimonio sia tragica, ma dipenda da entrambi. La mancanza di sesso ne è conseguenza è causa in un circolo vizioso. Invece il tradimento dipende da chi sceglie di tradire. Non dubito che possano essere due cose in relazione e che, magari, tuo marito ti tradisca da tempo e questo spieghi la freddezza.
> Ci si può benissimo innamorare in un paio d’ore, ma per parlare d’amore non si può dopo tre mesi.
> Credo che l’innamoramento possa portare a uno stato euforico che fa perdere il contatto con la realtà.
> ...


Guarda che faccio...... ti quoto anzi doppio.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Novembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Stronza tu e lui, l’hai detto solo tu.
> La situazione la vedo così: tu ti sei innamorata indubbiamente per un bisogno profondo di essere amata, ma anche di amare perché vivi in un matrimonio freddo. Io penso che la freddezza in un matrimonio sia tragica, ma dipenda da entrambi. La mancanza di sesso ne è conseguenza è causa in un circolo vizioso. Invece il tradimento dipende da chi sceglie di tradire. Non dubito che possano essere due cose in relazione e che, magari, tuo marito ti tradisca da tempo e questo spieghi la freddezza.
> Ci si può benissimo innamorare in un paio d’ore, ma per parlare d’amore non si può dopo tre mesi.
> Credo che l’innamoramento possa portare a uno stato euforico che fa perdere il contatto con la realtà.
> ...


Quoto


----------



## FataIgnorante (21 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Alicio mi piace. Parecchio.


Si Alicio è figo!


----------



## Orbis Tertius (21 Novembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Guarda che faccio...... ti quoto anzi doppio.


Eh si, tocca quotare [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] 
Tutta colpa di Annina...


----------



## Blaise53 (21 Novembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Eh si, tocca quotare [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION]
> Tutta colpa di Annina...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Novembre 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Finalmente.
> L'ho scritto in tutte le salse ma tanto non c'è storia...le separazioni devono per forza essere tutte uguali, famiglie sfasciate, ripicche,vendette,ecc.ecc.
> Che poi mi piacerebbe capire qual'è la famiglia sfasciata tra la tua e quella di due ancora "sposati" dove entrambi fottono a destra e sinistra, non si parlano,non si toccano da anni....bah


Di fatto non è stato facile. Ancora subiamo pressioni esterne e parentali perchè dovremmo odiarci e maledirci in tutte le salse. La mia ex suocera sopratutto ha passato mesi a cercare di convinvere mia figlia ad odiarmi. :unhappy:

Noi ce ne sbattiamo i coglioni ed andiamo avanti a crescere la piccola in armonia. Anzi da quando non viviamo più assieme siamo più uniti ancora. I problemi giornalieri della convivenza forzata di una ex coppia sono spariti ed è rimasto il volersi bene.

Ho lottato tanto per avere questo e quando lo racconto qualcuno reagisce positivamente ma la maggiorparte ci prende per pazzi. 



Skorpio ha detto:


> Meno male che la civiltà esiste anche oltre una separazione e oltre un amore finito.
> 
> Un mio amico con la ex moglie è più complice adesso che è separato che prima che erano sposati.
> 
> ...


a volte andiamo al cinema io e lei.... quando la bimba è dai nonni. Siamo anche usciti io, mia figlia, la mia donna e la mamma di mia figlia. :rotfl: Bei ricordi.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Novembre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Il lato triste è evidente fin dall'inizio io credo...
> E sono CERTA che riusciremo ad avere un rapporto più che civile e non sarò MAI una madre single.
> Andando avanti così il nostro "destino " è segnato. Se invece servisse un elettroshock? Magari sarà un defibrillatore.... vale la pena rischiare. Anche per rispetto di quello che siamo stati, non siamo più e non saremo mai più se andiamo avanti così....


Senza offese Annina ma mi ricordi davvero tanto la mia ex. Molto infantile ed ancora attccata a quella visione di amore romantico dei 16enni.  Secondo me 3 mesi non sono amore. Sono una infatuazione.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Di fatto non è stato facile. Ancora subiamo pressioni esterne e parentali perchè dovremmo odiarci e maledirci in tutte le salse. La mia ex suocera sopratutto ha passato mesi a cercare di convinvere mia figlia ad odiarmi. :unhappy:
> 
> Noi ce ne sbattiamo i coglioni ed andiamo avanti a crescere la piccola in armonia. Anzi da quando non viviamo più assieme siamo più uniti ancora. I problemi giornalieri della convivenza forzata di una ex coppia sono spariti ed è rimasto il volersi bene.
> 
> ...


Questo accade quando si prende atto che non ci si ama più. Non succede quando ci si tradisce, in molteplici modi. In questo secondo caso il disprezzo impedisce una relazione serena. Bisogna pensarci.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Novembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo accade quando si prende atto che non ci si ama più. Non succede quando ci si tradisce, in molteplici modi. In questo secondo caso il disprezzo impedisce una relazione serena. Bisogna pensarci.


Abbastanza ovvio. Ci vorrebbero veramente due palle enormi per accettare un rapporto come il nostro post tradimento. E' anche vero che oramai sono passati 8 anni da quando abbiamo chiarito di non essere più una coppia per cui se dovesse confessare ( ed in effetti un bacio me l'ha confessato ) ci riderei sopra. :rotfl:


----------



## Annina123 (21 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Senza offese Annina ma mi ricordi davvero tanto la mia ex. Molto infantile ed ancora attccata a quella visione di amore romantico dei 16enni.  Secondo me 3 mesi non sono amore. Sono una infatuazione.


Qualcuno aveva parlato tempo fa di potenzialità di amore.. e mi sembra che sia la definizione corretta...


----------



## Annina123 (21 Novembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo accade quando si prende atto che non ci si ama più. Non succede quando ci si tradisce, in molteplici modi. In questo secondo caso il disprezzo impedisce una relazione serena. Bisogna pensarci.


Noi stiamo prendendo atto di questo... in modo molto sereno...


----------



## Orbis Tertius (21 Novembre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Noi stiamo prendendo atto di questo... in modo molto sereno...


Ecco, magari raccontaci come la sta prendendo tuo marito...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Novembre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Qualcuno aveva parlato tempo fa di potenzialità di amore.. e mi sembra che sia la definizione corretta...


vorrebbe dire nel senso che se foste stati in un film sarebbe stato un amore cinematografico? In pratica non era amore. Leggo, da parte tua, una grossa infatuazione che probabilmente, come accade praticamente sempre, avrebbe subito a lungo termine le intemperie della vita.

Vuoi la verità? se invece di amore avessi scritto che ti scopava da dio oggi avresti più consensi.


----------



## Annina123 (21 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> vorrebbe dire nel senso che se foste stati in un film sarebbe stato un amore cinematografico? In pratica non era amore. Leggo, da parte tua, una grossa infatuazione che probabilmente, come accade praticamente sempre, avrebbe subito a lungo termine le intemperie della vita.
> 
> Vuoi la verità? se invece di amore avessi scritto che ti scopava da dio oggi avresti più consensi.


Ahahhahahaha!
Hai ragione... cmq mi scopava anche da dio... per usare una tua definizione 
Ahahahha!
Ma non è mai stato solo sesso... che ci si creda oppure no...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Novembre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Ahahhahahaha!
> Hai ragione... cmq mi scopava anche da dio... per usare una tua definizione
> Ahahahha!
> Ma non è mai stato solo sesso... che ci si creda oppure no...


Non è mai solo sesso quando è ottimo il sesso...


----------



## Nocciola (21 Novembre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Ahahhahahaha!
> Hai ragione... cmq mi scopava anche da dio... per usare una tua definizione
> Ahahahha!
> Ma non è mai stato solo sesso... che ci si creda oppure no...


sicuramente, chi lo mette in dubbio
Del solo sesso ci si stufa presto
Ma da qui a parlare di amore o amore in prospettiva, hai voglia quanto ce ne passa


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Novembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> sicuramente, chi lo mette in dubbio
> Del solo sesso ci si stufa presto
> Ma da qui a parlare di amore o amore in prospettiva, hai voglia quanto ce ne passa


Io lo metterei in dubbio. In tre mesi, da amanti, cosa vuoi che abbiano fatto d'altro? :rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (21 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Io lo metterei in dubbio. In tre mesi, da amanti, cosa vuoi che abbiano fatto d'altro? :rotfl:


hanno anche discusso della questione siriana, che domande


----------



## Blaise53 (21 Novembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ecco, magari raccontaci come la sta prendendo tuo marito...


Dai, è l’ultimo problema. Ormai è andato.


----------



## Annina123 (21 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Io lo metterei in dubbio. In tre mesi, da amanti, cosa vuoi che abbiano fatto d'altro? :rotfl:


Abbiamo condiviso tanto invece


----------



## Blaise53 (21 Novembre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Abbiamo condiviso tanto invece


Passeggiate in riva al mare con figlio. Vuoi mettere?


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Novembre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Abbiamo condiviso tanto invece


per esempio?


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Novembre 2017)

:sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:


----------



## Blaise53 (21 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> per esempio?


Ma non mi leggi?


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Novembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma non mi leggi?


si la passeggiata e poi.? Non avranno passeggiato per 3 mesi sul lungomare?opcorn:


----------



## Lostris (21 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> :sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:


Peró ammiro la tua caparbietà


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Novembre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Peró ammiro la tua caparbietà


 di coccio.  Quando tutto è contro, lei insiste ad aver ragione.Sai quante capocciate prenderà.
Una cosa mi insospettisce, che non vuol dire i problemi col marito. Qualcosa mi dice che .....


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Novembre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Peró ammiro la tua caparbietà


In effetti pure io. E pensare che io ho chiuso una relazione perchè si scopava e basta. devo proprio essere pirla. Avevamo anche noi considivo tante cose...  :rotfl::rotfl:...liquide! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> In effetti pure io. E pensare che io ho chiuso una relazione perchè si scopava e basta. devo proprio essere pirla. Avevamo anche noi considivo tante cose...  :rotfl::rotfl:...liquide! :rotfl::rotfl:


mare???


----------



## Lostris (21 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> mare???


Caparbia ma torda a volte eh :rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> mare???


 
 :rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Novembre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Caparbia ma torda a volte eh :rotfl:


E' una glissatrice. :rotfl:


----------



## Lostris (21 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> In effetti pure io. E pensare che io ho chiuso una relazione perchè si scopava e basta. *devo proprio essere pirla*. Avevamo anche noi considivo tante cose...  :rotfl::rotfl:...liquide! :rotfl::rotfl:


Lungi da me contraddirti :carneval:


Seriamente.. è un pó inevitabile che con il tempo le mancanze acquisiscano un peso specifico maggiore.

Di certo la tua scelta potrebbe essere non compresa da chi... ha fame. Ma è legittimo volere di più


----------



## zanna (21 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> di coccio.  Quando tutto è contro, lei insiste ad aver ragione.Sai quante capocciate prenderà.
> Una cosa mi insospettisce, che non vuol dire i problemi col marito. Qualcosa mi dice che .....


... è un lui?


----------



## Lostris (21 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> E' una glissatrice. :rotfl:


È vero.

Troppo complicata per me... più terra terra :singleeye:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Novembre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Lungi da me contraddirti :carneval:
> 
> 
> Seriamente.. è un pó inevitabile che con il tempo le mancanze acquisiscano un peso specifico maggiore.
> ...


E' leggitimo volere qualcosa di più anche secondo me. Oramai avevamo un calendario ben preciso :


tutti I martedi. Arrivava alle 21.30 circa e se ne andava alle 5.30 di mattina. Logicamente si scopava e si dormiva.
2 giovedi al mese. Dalle 00.30 circa alle 5.30 si scopava e si dormiva pochissimo.
2 venerdi al mese. Arrivava alle 21.30 circa e se ne andava alle 5.30 di mattina. Logicamente si scopava e si dormiva.

La sua soluzione per vedersi di più era mettere un divano letto nella cucina del bar cosi andavo io a dormire li. Una sera l'ho obbligata ad andare al cinema. Ho subito scenate perchè non abbiamo scopato. :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (21 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> E' leggitimo volere qualcosa di più anche secondo me. Oramai avevamo un calendario ben preciso :
> 
> 
> tutti I martedi. Arrivava alle 21.30 circa e se ne andava alle 5.30 di mattina. Logicamente si scopava e si dormiva.
> ...


Tipo tabellino di marcia


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Novembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Tipo tabellino di marcia


ad Agosto siamo stati 9 giorni insieme a casa mia. Unico periodo veramente insieme in 15 mesi. Abbiamo trombato 12 volte. Per lei erano poche....  :rotfl:... e casso io oramai ho una certa età! :rotfl:

Per cui, tornanto OT, 3 mesi di sesso non fanno amore manco nei fumetti della Marvel.


----------



## Lostris (21 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> E' leggitimo volere qualcosa di più anche secondo me. Oramai avevamo un calendario ben preciso :
> 
> 
> tutti I martedi. Arrivava alle 21.30 circa e se ne andava alle 5.30 di mattina. Logicamente si scopava e si dormiva.
> ...


Vabbeh scopare virtualmente fa schifo, ci sta che, se non avevate modo di vedervi di più, si facesse quello... 
Chiacchierate notturne post-sesso mai? 

il fatto che faceste "solo" sesso quando vi vedevate non lo riesco a vedere come un problema..
Probabilmente hai bisogno di qualcuna più presente in generale.. due volte in settimana non erano sufficienti..


----------



## Lostris (21 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ad Agosto siamo stati 9 giorni insieme a casa mia. Unico periodo veramente insieme in 15 mesi. Abbiamo trombato 12 volte. Per lei erano poche....  :rotfl:... e casso io oramai ho una certa età! :rotfl:
> 
> Per cui, tornanto OT, 3 mesi di sesso non fanno amore manco nei fumetti della Marvel.


Della Marvel forse no... ma prova a leggerti certi manga.. :rotfl::rotfl:

basta molto molto molto meno....


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Novembre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Probabilmente hai bisogno di qualcuna più presente in generale.. due volte in settimana non erano sufficienti..


difatti ho sempre detto che è colpa mia. Non reggevo una relazione così. Prima che iniziasse a gestire sto cazzo di bar ci si vedeva più spesso ed allora era abbastanza accettabile. Avrei voluto di più ma mi accontentavo... il bar ha distrutto tutto. lo sapevamo tutti e due.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Novembre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Vabbeh scopare virtualmente fa schifo, ci sta che, se non avevate modo di vedervi di più, si facesse quello...
> Chiacchierate notturne post-sesso mai?
> 
> il fatto che faceste "solo" sesso quando vi vedevate non lo riesco a vedere come un problema..
> Probabilmente hai bisogno di qualcuna più presente in generale.. due volte in settimana non erano sufficienti..


Ma non erano amanti
Una situazione così ha senso tra amanti. Non è la base per una relazione tra persone libere e interessate a conoscersi


----------



## ologramma (21 Novembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Tipo tabellino di marcia


ma almeno si concludeva , le ultime volte che lo si faceva la mia signora mi svegliava alle cinque e si doveva fare a comando e io di riflesso gli dicevo pensa a quando diventerò vecchio e non sono così pimpante , lei non rispondeva  ma tanto cosa è valso tutto questo ora si è in pace con noi stessi solo che io pimpante lo sono ancora


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Non è mai solo sesso quando è ottimo il sesso...


Chapeau.


----------



## Lostris (21 Novembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma non erano amanti
> Una situazione così ha senso tra amanti. Non è la base per una relazione tra persone libere e interessate a conoscersi


Eh niente.. hai ragione pure te :rotfl:

Chissà perché non riesco a ragionare da persona libera :mexican:
mó mi immedesimo.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Novembre 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> ma almeno si concludeva , le ultime volte che lo si faceva la mia signora mi svegliava alle cinque e si doveva fare a comando e io di riflesso gli dicevo pensa a quando diventerò vecchio e non sono così pimpante , lei non rispondeva  ma tanto cosa è valso tutto questo ora si è in pace con noi stessi solo che io pimpante lo sono ancora


E direi. Non entro nei particolari.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Novembre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Della Marvel forse no... ma prova a leggerti certi manga.. :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> basta molto molto molto meno....


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Novembre 2017)

zanna ha detto:


> ... è un lui?


chi?


----------



## zanna (21 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> chi?


Come chi? Alicio ...


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Novembre 2017)

zanna ha detto:


> Come chi? Alicio ...


ma io mi riferivo a Annina. Ho sbagliato a quotare? Ora controllo


----------



## zanna (21 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma io mi riferivo a Annina. Ho sbagliato a quotare? Ora controllo


:rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Novembre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Caparbia ma torda a volte eh :rotfl:


mi sono persa:rotfl:, nel mare dell'ammmmore, ti riferisci a me o a lei. Oggi non mi ci racapezzo più:rotfl:


----------



## Blaise53 (21 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> mi sono persa:rotfl:, nel mare dell'ammmmore, ti riferisci a me o a lei. Oggi non mi ci racapezzo più:rotfl:


Il multitasking non è per te


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> mi sono persa:rotfl:, nel mare dell'ammmmore, ti riferisci a me o a lei. Oggi non mi ci racapezzo più:rotfl:


E' ora del pisolino! :rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Novembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Il multitasking non è per te


 sciocchino, ero distratta:rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> E' ora del pisolino! :rotfl:


no meglio del pisellino, no anzi abbondiamo, crepi l'avarizia.:rotfl:


----------



## Blaise53 (21 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sciocchino, ero distratta:rotfl:


Dopo gli anta,anta capita


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Novembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Dopo gli anta,anta capita


 gli anni non c'entrano questa volta


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> no meglio del pisellino, no anzi abbondiamo, crepi l'avarizia.:rotfl:


7 anni non sono nulla. Ti aspetto a casa mia.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (21 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> no meglio del pisellino, no anzi abbondiamo, crepi l'avarizia.:rotfl:


Golosona! :mexican:


----------



## Lostris (21 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> 7 anni non sono nulla. Ti aspetto a casa mia.


Occhio che non capiti mentre stai a guardare Netflix con [MENTION=2876]Eliade[/MENTION] :rotfl::rotfl:

Ma che fai, peschi a strascico? Non sai che è illegale?? :rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Novembre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Occhio che non capiti mentre stai a guardare Netflix con @_Eliade_ :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ma che fai, peschi a strascico? Non sai che è illegale?? :rotfl:


Non pesco. Sono senza amo esche e soprattutto "canna". E' solo cazzeggio for fun.


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> 7 anni non sono nulla. Ti aspetto a casa mia.


sei sicuro di farcela? Ti ricordo che c'è anche [MENTION=2876]Eliade[/MENTION] , che hai già invitato.:rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Novembre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Occhio che non capiti mentre stai a guardare Netflix con [MENTION=2876]Eliade[/MENTION] :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ma che fai, peschi a strascico? Non sai che è illegale?? :rotfl:


non ti avevo ancora  letto:rotfl:, difatti!!!!


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Novembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Golosona! :mexican:


----------



## Orbis Tertius (21 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


>


----------



## Eliade (21 Novembre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Occhio che non capiti mentre stai a guardare Netflix con [MENTION=2876]Eliade[/MENTION] :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ma che fai, peschi a strascico? Non sai che è illegale?? :rotfl:


 hai capito il marpione!!!! 
Mi ha illusa!!!! Dopo apro un post con la mia storia!!!:mexican:


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> hai capito il marpione!!!!
> Mi ha illusa!!!! Dopo apro un post con la mia storia!!!:mexican:


:rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (21 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sei sicuro di farcela? Ti ricordo che c'è anche [MENTION=2876]Eliade[/MENTION] , che hai già invitato.:rotfl:


Ti rendi conto Ginevra?? Tradirmi così...davanti a tutti!!! Oh me tapina!!!!! :carneval:


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ti rendi conto Ginevra?? Tradirmi così...davanti a tutti!!! Oh me tapina!!!!! :carneval:


se tutto va bene, non ha ancora finito.:carneval:


----------



## Eliade (21 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> se tutto va bene, non ha ancora finito.:carneval:


C'è uno pISIcologo su questo forum? Sento che la depressione incombe!:rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> C'è uno pISIcologo su questo forum? Sento che la depressione incombe!:rotfl:


sfogati dara sei nel posto giusto:mexican:


----------



## Eliade (21 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sfogati dara sei nel posto giusto:mexican:


Appena torno a casa...sgancio la bomba!!!


----------



## Divì (21 Novembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma non erano amanti
> Una situazione così ha senso tra amanti. Non è la base per una relazione tra persone libere e interessate a conoscersi


Quotone


----------



## Brunetta (21 Novembre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Qualcuno aveva parlato tempo fa di potenzialità di amore.. e mi sembra che sia la definizione corretta...


Ne avevo parlato io (se è una cosa geniale è mia :carneval::rotfl.
Ma la potenzialità d’amore si ha anche con xin xian che sta in Cina. È in noi, non nell’altro.


----------



## Divì (21 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Di fatto non è stato facile. Ancora subiamo pressioni esterne e parentali perchè dovremmo odiarci e maledirci in tutte le salse. La mia ex suocera sopratutto ha passato mesi a cercare di convinvere mia figlia ad odiarmi. :unhappy:
> 
> Noi ce ne sbattiamo i coglioni ed andiamo avanti a crescere la piccola in armonia. Anzi da quando non viviamo più assieme siamo più uniti ancora. I problemi giornalieri della convivenza forzata di una ex coppia sono spariti ed è rimasto il volersi bene.
> 
> ...


Ciao Occhi  

Nonostante ci dividano anni ed esperienze anche io ho vissuto qualcosa di simile nel mio primo matrimonio. Ed è qualcosa - una vera famiglia allargata, piena di vero affetto - che ho lottato per avere e di cui siamo entrambi fieri.

Posso dire che ciò è stato possibile perché abbiamo insieme preso atto che l'amore era finito. Certamente un tradimento non l'avrebbe permesso. Sicuramente non mi sarei risposata.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sei sicuro di farcela? Ti ricordo che c'è anche @_Eliade_ , che hai già invitato.:rotfl:


non riuscirò mai a fare sto cappero di 3some. hahahah


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ti rendi conto Ginevra?? Tradirmi così...davanti a tutti!!! Oh me tapina!!!!! :carneval:


Ma quale tradire??? :rotfl::rotfl:

mica stiamo insieme. Ricordi? era una cosa di una notte e via.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Novembre 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Ciao Occhi
> 
> Nonostante ci dividano anni ed esperienze anche io ho vissuto qualcosa di simile nel mio primo matrimonio. Ed è qualcosa - una vera famiglia allargata, piena di vero affetto - che ho lottato per avere e di cui siamo entrambi fieri.
> 
> Posso dire che ciò è stato possibile perché abbiamo insieme preso atto che l'amore era finito. Certamente un tradimento non l'avrebbe permesso. *Sicuramente non mi sarei risposata*.


Io non ho sposato manco la mamma di mia figlia. :rotfl:Celibe a vita.


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> non riuscirò mai a fare sto cappero di 3some. hahahah


mi sembra che l'occasione l'hai avuta con la tua ex, o mi confondo


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ma quale tradire??? :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> mica stiamo insieme. Ricordi? era una cosa di una notte e via.


mazza tutta sta sincerità in una botta sola:rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (22 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> non riuscirò mai a fare sto cappero di 3some. hahahah


E proprio con me lo volevi fare?
Manco mi piace la topa!!

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Eliade (22 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ma quale tradire??? :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> mica stiamo insieme. Ricordi? era una cosa di una notte e via.


Eh...ne è passata più di una di notte. Come la mettiamo?

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Eliade (22 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> mi sembra che l'occasione l'hai avuta con la tua ex, o mi confondo


È un ingordo e pure tirchio!!

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Eliade (22 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> mazza tutta sta sincerità in una botta sola:rotfl:


Sono devastata!!! Sto scrivendo la nostra storia, ora non me la sento, fa troppo male!! 

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> mi sembra che l'occasione l'hai avuta con la tua ex, o mi confondo


Non realmente. Sono state solo chiacchere. Sicuramente se le cose avessero funzionato prima o poi sarebbe successo.

C'è stato un momento in cui sembrava possibile. L'accordo era che la terza la scegliesse lei. Aveva trovato una 30 enne  che le piaceva e che aveva accettato di farlo. Poi la distanza e la assoluta mancanza di tempo da parte sua hanno fatto finire la cosa nel dimenticatoio. Magari ora trombano loro due. Bho....


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> mazza tutta sta sincerità in una botta sola:rotfl:



mentire non serve a nulla. :up:



Eliade ha detto:


> E proprio con me lo volevi fare?
> Manco mi piace la topa!!
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


Vali per due? interessante!!! :rotfl:




Eliade ha detto:


> Eh...ne è passata più di una di notte. Come la mettiamo?
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


Si. Due. Ma le ho passate da solo a guardare la tv. :unhappy:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Sono devastata!!! Sto scrivendo la nostra storia, ora non me la sento, fa troppo male!!
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


non ti sembra di correre un po' troppo? Non abbiamo nemmeno iniziato a mandarci le foto porche su whatsapp.


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Non realmente. Sono state solo chiacchere. Sicuramente se le cose avessero funzionato prima o poi sarebbe successo.
> 
> C'è stato un momento in cui sembrava possibile. L'accordo era che la terza la scegliesse lei. Aveva trovato una 30 enne  che le piaceva e che aveva accettato di farlo. Poi la distanza e la assoluta mancanza di tempo da parte sua hanno fatto finire la cosa nel dimenticatoio. Magari ora trombano loro due. Bho....


che tristezza......:rotfl:, raccontata così. Mi fai tenerezza:rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> non ti sembra di correre un po' troppo? Non abbiamo nemmeno iniziato a mandarci le foto porche su whatsapp.


u signur, un altro:rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (22 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> mentire non serve a nulla. :up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Veramente valgo per 3...diciamo una piccola orgia! [emoji23]


Ero in cucina testone...non lo hai notato che ti ho svuotato il frigo?? 

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Eliade (22 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> non ti sembra di correre un po' troppo? Non abbiamo nemmeno iniziato a mandarci le foto porche su whatsapp.


E allora a chi cacchio le ho mandate?? [emoji33][emoji33]

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> che tristezza......:rotfl:, raccontata così. Mi fai tenerezza:rotfl:


Non sto a raccontare tutte le fantasie che ci abbiamo ricamato sopra e quanto ci abbiamo giocato su.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> u signur, un altro:rotfl:


perchè c'è qualche sfigato che non lo fa? :rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Veramente valgo per 3...diciamo una piccola orgia! [emoji23]
> 
> 
> Ero in cucina testone...non lo hai notato che ti ho svuotato il frigo??
> ...





Eliade ha detto:


> E allora a chi cacchio le ho mandate?? [emoji33][emoji33]
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


Pensa. Hai sbagliato frigo e pure whatsapp.


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> perchè c'è qualche sfigato che non lo fa? :rotfl:


 non lo so speravo


----------



## Eliade (22 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Pensa. Hai sbagliato frigo e pure whatsapp.


È tutta colpa tua!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non lo so speravo


Perchè denigrare un gioco che se fatto in coppia può essere divertente ed eccitante?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> È tutta colpa tua!


te pareva. :unhappy:


----------



## Eliade (22 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> te pareva. :unhappy:


[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Blaise53 (22 Novembre 2017)

Tra tutte ste’ tresomate , nannarella che fine ha fatto?


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Perchè denigrare un gioco che se fatto in coppia può essere divertente ed eccitante?


 dico che è un agire ormai talmente scontato che basta avere qualche foto in memoria e mandarle all'occasione a mo' gif del buongiorno


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> dico che è un agire ormai talmente scontato che basta avere qualche foto in memoria e mandarle all'occasione a mo' gif del buongiorno



Più divertente farne di nuove per l'occasione. Io mi diverto quando sono in coppia. E' un gioco eccitante.


----------



## Blaise53 (22 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Più divertente farne di nuove per l'occasione. Io mi diverto quando sono in coppia. E' un gioco eccitante.


Le ho trovate tutte puritane


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Novembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Le ho trovate tutte puritane


Io una volta ricevetti la foto del culo appena le dissi che ero tornato single. Poi non successe nulla perchè tornai con la mia ex.  :rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Più divertente farne di nuove per l'occasione. Io mi diverto quando sono in coppia. E' un gioco eccitante.


meglio in coppia, quello si, moooolto eccitante.Per il selfie alla patata ormai ha stancato, a me.


----------



## Blaise53 (22 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> meglio in coppia, quello si, moooolto eccitante.Per il selfie alla patata ormai ha stancato, a me.


Sigh


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> meglio in coppia, quello si, moooolto eccitante.Per il selfie alla patata ormai ha stancato, a me.


te li mandano? :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Blaise53 (22 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> te li mandano? :rotfl::rotfl:


Stava parlando della sua di patata


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Novembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Sigh


come avatar metto la patata, cosi non ti disperi


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Novembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Stava parlando della sua di patata&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;


"sarcasm" :rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> te li mandano? :rotfl::rotfl:


 ma cosa? I tuoi scatti di coppia non mi interessano.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma cosa? I tuoi scatti di coppia non mi interessano.


ah scusa. :rotfl:


----------



## Giuggiola (30 Novembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Cara Annina ho tre figli quattro nipoti, guarda un po’ faccio anche il nonno. Se hai letto faccio anche il marito, vacanze, crociere, uscite danzanti e senti senti anche qualche chiavata......ma tu guarda un po’ . Quello che non ho è l’ammore, te lo lascio volentieri.


Secondo me si fa confusione tra amore e passione, non sarà forse che non c'è più passione ma tanto amore?


----------



## Claudietta-clo (2 Dicembre 2017)

Una grande donna con un grande coraggio. 
Sento spesso storie simili alla tua che finiscono sempre con l'oscurarsi gli occhi senza il coraggio di muovere un dito o di prendere una decisione come quella che stai intraprendendo. 

Il meglio deve ancora venire...quindi vai e prenditelo tutto!


----------

